# College Should Be Free!  (For Americans)



## krypto

There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Free college would be good for America and would increase the size of our economy like nothing else. The thing is the loserterians hate it because educated people = people that understand that society needs some government and a loser to loserterians.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Nothing is free.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Please explain how you plan on paying for free college.

please tell me how you plan to keep costs under control.

Please explain why we should listing to a lazy, whinny college drop out?


----------



## The Great Goose

It did used to be free.


----------



## Unkotare

krypto said:


> There are other countrues [sic] where college is free.  .....




No, there are not.


----------



## Granny

SassyIrishLass said:


> Nothing is free.



Yet another "freebie" that isn't.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

krypto said:


> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.



I agree, colleges should stop collecting tuition.


----------



## gipper

Just make college affordable, as it once was.  My tuition at a large state university for a full load of classes senior year was $593.  I wrote the check and thought nothing of it....in 1982.  That same college now would cost about $15k...not many college kids can write that check.

Who is to blame for the huge increase in college tuition?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

gipper said:


> Just make college affordable, as it once was.  My tuition at a large state university for a full load of classes senior year was $593.  I wrote the check and thought nothing of it....in 1982.  That same college now would cost about $15k...not many college kids can write that check.
> 
> Who is to blame for the huge increase in college tuition?



When my husband attended Indiana U law school the tuition was around 10K a year, that was 2003,today it's $31,800 a year.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

gipper said:


> Just make college affordable, as it once was.  My tuition at a large state university for a full load of classes senior year was $593.  I wrote the check and thought nothing of it....in 1982.  That same college now would cost about $15k...not many college kids can write that check.
> 
> Who is to blame for the huge increase in college tuition?



*Who is to blame for the huge increase in college tuition?
*
Endless buckets of government money.


----------



## Toro

College shouldn't be free. It mostly benefits middle and upper classes.  And it's benefits accrue to those who complete it. The government shouldn't be subsidizing those who can afford it the most. 

But education has to change. It's model is archaic and is pretty much the same as it was 100 years ago. 

Eventually, technology will render the model obsolete.


----------



## Shrimpbox

Free college does not have any dir ct correlation to success for the students. As a matter of fact, we have a trillion dollars of student debt and more people,than ever witha college degree and more college graduates than ever cannot find the work they think they are entitled to. Blue collar like jobs have become as financially attractive as college degree,types. If I was a young person today plumbing, machinist, welder, surveyer would all be on my radar. The chances of working in these fields and owning your own business in short order is enormous, lots of opportunity. The hegemony of the sheepskin is over with.


----------



## Two Thumbs

gipper said:


> Just make college affordable, as it once was.  My tuition at a large state university for a full load of classes senior year was $593.  I wrote the check and thought nothing of it....in 1982.  That same college now would cost about $15k...not many college kids can write that check.
> 
> Who is to blame for the huge increase in college tuition?


dems

they started giving grants for 1/2 the cost, no matter how much, and loans for the other half, no matter how much.

so colleges, with a wink and a nudge from dems, out inflated everything on the planet in cost.


----------



## xband

krypto said:


> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.



I never went to stinking college and glad that I did not. My friends who went to college are destitute today and live hand to  mouth. I attended the School of Hard Knocks and never regretted it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

So simple to understand...


----------



## DGS49

There are two sides to the "Free College" coin.  Americans like to embrace the "free" side, but the "college" side - not so much.

Because we have universally adopted the ridiculous notion that a college education should be available for anyone who wants one.  Consequently, our colleges cater to millions of young "adults" who are, to put it bluntly, "not college material."  They teach remedial courses, their level of academic rigor is a joke, and most of the offered college majors are irrelevant, worthless nonsense. Ethnic studies?  Are you kidding me?

Germany has "free" universities, but the requirements for admission are rigorous, and not subject to distortion based on race, gender, or other extraneous factors.

I would wholeheartedly support "free" college at state schools for the top 20% of 18-year-olds, based on QUANTITATIVE criteria - mainly objective test scores.  For the other 80%, they would be free to go anywhere they could afford to go - at their own expense, with no government loans or subsidies.

And I submit that diplomas from such state colleges would be quite valuable, as employers would know that the students are all top-notch, and the coursework is no nonsense.

But of course, excellence in education is a fantastical pipe dream as long as Lefties control Academe.  They would insist on "diversity" in the "free" state universities, which would in-turn require watered-down course work, bullshit majors, and we would be no better off than we are now.


----------



## Shrimpbox

Free college is all about mind control and not economic mobility. Hence Obama can claim that if you went to college you are an intellectual who understands how great everything he proposes is. If you didn't go and get brainwashed you are ignorant. All one has to do is check the polling about cultural issues and find out how many millenials are untraditional, read smart. Yet man in the street after man in the street interviews show how uneducated they are. check and see how many conservatives are allowed to speak or operate on college campuses and one will learn all they need to know about so called higher education.


----------



## Unkotare

Free college? Doesn't exist.

100% taxpayer subdized college? Very bad idea.

But these blow hards insisting that any degree other than Engineering is "totally useless!" do NOT understand 'education' or the free market.


----------



## krypto

Matthew said:


> Free college would be good for America and would increase the size of our economy like nothing else. The thing is the loserterians hate it because educated people = people that understand that society needs some government and a loser to loserterians.



  I would hope it would make our society better.  But giving it a shot would be better than not giving it a shot at all.  I would also hope that it improved our economy.  But let's say everybody on the planet was Stephen Hawkings good at mathematics.  How much demand would there be for mathematicians.  Also, according to a news program I was watching once, China is awash with unemployed engineers.  Obviously simply having the training isn't enough.  And from what I hear, having a college education here in the U.S. is no guarantee of finding employment.


----------



## Uncensored2008

krypto said:


> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.




If you can convince all the leftist professors and administrators to work for free, I'm all for it.

If you mean you want others to pay for you to go to school, fuck off.


----------



## krypto

SassyIrishLass said:


> Nothing is free.



  Brainwashing is free.  And being a slave is also free.  But as far as a college education goes, somebody does have to pay for it.  As long as it isn't the students, then everything is fine.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

krypto said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brainwashing is free.  And being a slave is also free.  But as far as a college education goes, somebody does have to pay for it.  As long as it isn't the students, then everything is fine.
Click to expand...


My husband and I paid for ours and we will pay for our children's...you leeches are on your own


----------



## Uncensored2008

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I agree, colleges should stop collecting tuition.



And should stop paying Marxist professors and administrators.


----------



## Uncensored2008

gipper said:


> Just make college affordable, as it once was.  My tuition at a large state university for a full load of classes senior year was $593.  I wrote the check and thought nothing of it....in 1982.  That same college now would cost about $15k...not many college kids can write that check.
> 
> Who is to blame for the huge increase in college tuition?




I have a friend who is a Math professor at the UC Riverside.

He has 3 Corvettes, including a '64 split window Stingray worth a cool million.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Toro said:


> College shouldn't be free. It mostly benefits middle and upper classes.  And it's benefits accrue to those who complete it. The government shouldn't be subsidizing those who can afford it the most.
> 
> But education has to change. It's model is archaic and is pretty much the same as it was 100 years ago.
> 
> Eventually, technology will render the model obsolete.




Welcome to the new age;

Khan Academy


----------



## krypto

Two Thumbs said:


> Please explain how you plan on paying for free college.
> 
> please tell me how you plan to keep costs under control.
> 
> Please explain why we should listing to a lazy, whinny college drop out?



  I will respond to your last statement first.  I'm not a college dropout.  I'm a highschool dropout.  I dropped out of highschool in my third year with three years of credits to make up for.  That is why I can intellectually spank those who debat me.

  As for paying for college, money is a farce to begin with.  Our country is over 18 trillion dollars in debt and has around 65 trillion dollars worth of unfunded obligations.  Just add a few trillion to the 18 trillion.  It doesn't matter if our country is 21 trillion dollars in debt or 41 trillion dollars in debt.  It's all just numbers on a piece of paper.  As for keeping the costs under control, there are many ways.  But I have a simple idea.  For example, if you want to learn how to dig a ditch, just learn from those who already dig ditches.  So if you want to see how to keep costs down in providing free college to students, instead of just free highschool, see how the countries that provide free college to students do so.


----------



## krypto

The Great Goose said:


> It did used to be free.



  I've never heard of college ever being free in the U.S.


----------



## Lewdog

Two Thumbs said:


> Please explain how you plan on paying for free college.
> 
> please tell me how you plan to keep costs under control.
> 
> Please explain why we should listing to a lazy, whinny college drop out?




Just because it would be free doesn't mean everyone would be able to complete it.  It still takes hard work and dedication...


----------



## krypto

Unkotare said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues [sic] where college is free.  .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, there are not.
Click to expand...


  According to the documentary "Sicko," college is free in France.  Just as health care is.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

krypto said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain how you plan on paying for free college.
> 
> please tell me how you plan to keep costs under control.
> 
> Please explain why we should listing to a lazy, whinny college drop out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will respond to your last statement first.  I'm not a college dropout.  I'm a highschool dropout.  I dropped out of highschool in my third year with three years of credits to make up for.  That is why I can intellectually spank those who debat me.
> 
> As for paying for college, money is a farce to begin with.  Our country is over 18 trillion dollars in debt and has around 65 trillion dollars worth of unfunded obligations.  Just add a few trillion to the 18 trillion.  It doesn't matter if our country is 21 trillion dollars in debt or 41 trillion dollars in debt.  It's all just numbers on a piece of paper.  As for keeping the costs under control, there are many ways.  But I have a simple idea.  For example, if you want to learn how to dig a ditch, just learn from those who already dig ditches.  So if you want to see how to keep costs down in providing free college to students, instead of just free highschool, see how the countries that provide free college to students do so.
Click to expand...


*So if you want to see how to keep costs down in providing free college to students, instead of just free highschool, see how the countries that provide free college to students do so.
*
They only let the good students go to college.
We could do that here, but the liberal whining would increase by orders of magnitude.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

krypto said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues [sic] where college is free.  .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, there are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the documentary "Sicko," college is free in France.  Just as health care is.
Click to expand...

*
According to the documentary "Sicko," college is free in France. Just as health care is.
*
It's obvious you didn't take any econ classes before you dropped out.


----------



## krypto

Toddsterpatriot said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, colleges should stop collecting tuition.
Click to expand...


  No.  The government just should pick up the tab.  Just as it does with police or the military.


----------



## Uncensored2008

krypto said:


> According to the documentary "Sicko," college is free in France.  Just as health care is.




According to the documentary "Blubbo,"  Michael Moore is a fat fuck with the IQ of a turnip.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

krypto said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, colleges should stop collecting tuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  The government just should pick up the tab.  Just as it does with police or the military.
Click to expand...

*
No. The government just should pick up the tab.
*
Why should the government pay for stuff that's free?


----------



## Lewdog

krypto said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did used to be free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of college ever being free in the U.S.
Click to expand...


Then you need to check out Berea College in Kentucky.

8 Colleges Where Students Attend For Free - Best College Reviews


----------



## krypto

gipper said:


> Just make college affordable, as it once was.  My tuition at a large state university for a full load of classes senior year was $593.  I wrote the check and thought nothing of it....in 1982.  That same college now would cost about $15k...not many college kids can write that check.
> 
> Who is to blame for the huge increase in college tuition?



  No.  Just make it free.


----------



## Lewdog

Toddsterpatriot said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, colleges should stop collecting tuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  The government just should pick up the tab.  Just as it does with police or the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> No. The government just should pick up the tab.
> *
> Why should the government pay for stuff that's free?
Click to expand...


The government doesn't have to pay for it, that's why you tax the ones that hide their money off shore or the ones on Wall Street who make millions of dollars betting on companies to fail.


----------



## Uncensored2008

krypto said:


> No.  The government just should pick up the tab.  Just as it does with police or the military.



No, they shouldn't.

But if you truly want a free education, here you go;

Khan Academy


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Lewdog said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, colleges should stop collecting tuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  The government just should pick up the tab.  Just as it does with police or the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> No. The government just should pick up the tab.
> *
> Why should the government pay for stuff that's free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government doesn't have to pay for it, that's why you tax the ones that hide their money off shore or the ones on Wall Street who make millions of dollars betting on companies to fail.
Click to expand...



*that's why you tax the ones that hide their money off shore*

How do you tax hidden money?

*or the ones on Wall Street who make millions of dollars betting on companies to fail.*

That sounds terrible. Could you explain how you make a bet like that?


----------



## krypto

Toro said:


> College shouldn't be free. It mostly benefits middle and upper classes.  And it's benefits accrue to those who complete it. The government shouldn't be subsidizing those who can afford it the most.
> 
> But education has to change. It's model is archaic and is pretty much the same as it was 100 years ago.
> 
> Eventually, technology will render the model obsolete.



  Having more educated people benifits everyone.  For example, I have heard that there is a shortage of nurses in this country.  Also, many people are now going overseas to get medical procedures done at a cheaper cost.  (So much for our supposed "service based" economy)  Which is something that not surprisingly, a lot of insurance companies are in favor of.  If we had more educated people in this country in that field, people would be less likely to go overseas for treatment.


----------



## Unkotare

krypto said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues [sic] where college is free.  .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, there are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the documentary "Sicko," college is free in France.  Just as health care is.
Click to expand...



Wrong


----------



## Uncensored2008

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *that's why you tax the ones that hide their money off shore*
> 
> How do you tax hidden money?
> 
> *or the ones on Wall Street who make millions of dollars betting on companies to fail.*
> 
> That sounds terrible. Could you explain how you make a bet like that?



Credit default swaps.


----------



## Unkotare

krypto said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, colleges should stop collecting tuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  The government just should pick up the tab.  Just as it does with police or the military.
Click to expand...









You had better be kidding.


----------



## Lewdog

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, colleges should stop collecting tuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  The government just should pick up the tab.  Just as it does with police or the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> No. The government just should pick up the tab.
> *
> Why should the government pay for stuff that's free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government doesn't have to pay for it, that's why you tax the ones that hide their money off shore or the ones on Wall Street who make millions of dollars betting on companies to fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *that's why you tax the ones that hide their money off shore*
> 
> How do you tax hidden money?
> 
> *or the ones on Wall Street who make millions of dollars betting on companies to fail.*
> 
> That sounds terrible. Could you explain how you make a bet like that?
Click to expand...


Well first you have your government negotiate with banks in the countries where people are hiding their money.  This was already done with some Swiss bank accounts.  Unfortunately, Hillary was the Secretary of State at the time and negotiated a deal in which the banks only gave up some names and not all...

The second part is called "short selling."  It is explained here:  Short Selling: How To Win When Stocks Go Down - Tutorial


----------



## Unkotare

krypto said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just make college affordable, as it once was.  My tuition at a large state university for a full load of classes senior year was $593.  I wrote the check and thought nothing of it....in 1982.  That same college now would cost about $15k...not many college kids can write that check.
> 
> Who is to blame for the huge increase in college tuition?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Just make it free.
Click to expand...








There is no "free," you idiot.


----------



## krypto

Shrimpbox said:


> Free college does not have any dir ct correlation to success for the students. As a matter of fact, we have a trillion dollars of student debt and more people,than ever witha college degree and more college graduates than ever cannot find the work they think they are entitled to. Blue collar like jobs have become as financially attractive as college degree,types. If I was a young person today plumbing, machinist, welder, surveyer would all be on my radar. The chances of working in these fields and owning your own business in short order is enormous, lots of opportunity. The hegemony of the sheepskin is over with.



  One of the things I'm talking about is doing away with student debt.  Then, whatever money graduates did have, they could keep.  Also, what kind of college graduate would you rather be.  One who couldn't find a job or one who couldn't find a job with a huge debt to pay off.


----------



## krypto

xband said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never went to stinking college and glad that I did not. My friends who went to college are destitute today and live hand to  mouth. I attended the School of Hard Knocks and never regretted it.
Click to expand...


  Well I bet that if you ever needed a doctor, you would be glad you could find one.  Though paying for treatment is a differnt matter.


----------



## Lewdog

krypto said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> College shouldn't be free. It mostly benefits middle and upper classes.  And it's benefits accrue to those who complete it. The government shouldn't be subsidizing those who can afford it the most.
> 
> But education has to change. It's model is archaic and is pretty much the same as it was 100 years ago.
> 
> Eventually, technology will render the model obsolete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having more educated people benifits everyone.  For example, I have heard that there is a shortage of nurses in this country.  Also, many people are now going overseas to get medical procedures done at a cheaper cost.  (So much for our supposed "service based" economy)  Which is something that not surprisingly, a lot of insurance companies are in favor of.  If we had more educated people in this country in that field, people would be less likely to go overseas for treatment.
Click to expand...



Well technically there is already a system for things like you are mentioning.  In a lot of states there are grants for people to get their student loans forgiven if they work in certain fields, like police officers, medical personnel, and teachers.



> What types of public service jobs will qualify a borrower for loan forgiveness under the PSLF Program? You must be employed full-time (in any position) by a public service organization, or must be serving in a fulltime AmeriCorps or Peace Corps position. Here are the types of organizations that meet the definition of “public service organization” for purposes of the PSLF Program: • A government organization (including a federal, state, local, or tribal organization, agency, or entity; a public child or family service agency; or a tribal college or university) • A not-for-profit, tax-exempt organization under section 501(c)(3) of the Internal Revenue Code • A private, not-for-profit organization (that is not a labor union or a partisan political organization) that provides one or more of the following public services:  Emergency management  Military service  Public safety  Law enforcement  Public interest law services  Early childhood education (including licensed or regulated health care, Head Start, and statefunded prekindergarten)  Public service for individuals with disabilities and the elderly  Public health (including nurses, nurse practitioners, nurses in a clinical setting, and full-time professionals engaged in health care practitioner occupations and health care support occupations)  Public education  Public library services  School library or other school-based services



https://studentaid.ed.gov/sa/sites/default/files/public-service-loan-forgiveness.pdf


----------



## krypto

SassyIrishLass said:


> So simple to understand...



  Do any of thise taxpayers make things or provide services that people buy?  Well first of all, place tarifs on imported goods so they couldn't be sold for a cheaper price than what they would be if they were made in America.  Then take taxpayer money and give everybody a check for 10,000 dollars.  That would do to our economy what pouring gasoline onto a fire does for the fire.  Tell me the taxpayers wouldn't end up benifiting.


----------



## Unkotare

Holy crap, what an idiot. ^^^^^^


----------



## Lewdog

krypto said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> So simple to understand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of thise taxpayers make things or provide services that people buy?  Well first of all, place tarifs on imported goods so they couldn't be sold for a cheaper price than what they would be if they were made in America.  Then take taxpayer money and give everybody a check for 10,000 dollars.  That would do to our economy what pouring gasoline onto a fire does for the fire.  Tell me the taxpayers wouldn't end up benifiting.
Click to expand...


Look, I'm for free education, but how come every time I debunk something you say you don't respond to it and instead use a red herring?


----------



## Skull Pilot

When you give something away you negate all its value.

Making college "free" for everyone would result in just another 4 years of high school and the people attending would not be any better educated


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Lewdog said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, colleges should stop collecting tuition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  The government just should pick up the tab.  Just as it does with police or the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> No. The government just should pick up the tab.
> *
> Why should the government pay for stuff that's free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government doesn't have to pay for it, that's why you tax the ones that hide their money off shore or the ones on Wall Street who make millions of dollars betting on companies to fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *that's why you tax the ones that hide their money off shore*
> 
> How do you tax hidden money?
> 
> *or the ones on Wall Street who make millions of dollars betting on companies to fail.*
> 
> That sounds terrible. Could you explain how you make a bet like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well first you have your government negotiate with banks in the countries where people are hiding their money.  This was already done with some Swiss bank accounts.  Unfortunately, Hillary was the Secretary of State at the time and negotiated a deal in which the banks only gave up some names and not all...
> 
> The second part is called "short selling."  It is explained here:  Short Selling: How To Win When Stocks Go Down - Tutorial
Click to expand...

*
The second part is called "short selling."
*
We should tax people who sell short?
What about people who sold Enron short?
Or Valeant? Or Countrywide?


----------



## Skull Pilot

gipper said:


> Just make college affordable, as it once was.  My tuition at a large state university for a full load of classes senior year was $593.  I wrote the check and thought nothing of it....in 1982.  That same college now would cost about $15k...not many college kids can write that check.
> 
> Who is to blame for the huge increase in college tuition?


So go part time


----------



## krypto

DGS49 said:


> There are two sides to the "Free College" coin.  Americans like to embrace the "free" side, but the "college" side - not so much.
> 
> Because we have universally adopted the ridiculous notion that a college education should be available for anyone who wants one.  Consequently, our colleges cater to millions of young "adults" who are, to put it bluntly, "not college material."  They teach remedial courses, their level of academic rigor is a joke, and most of the offered college majors are irrelevant, worthless nonsense. Ethnic studies?  Are you kidding me?
> 
> Germany has "free" universities, but the requirements for admission are rigorous, and not subject to distortion based on race, gender, or other extraneous factors.
> 
> I would wholeheartedly support "free" college at state schools for the top 20% of 18-year-olds, based on QUANTITATIVE criteria - mainly objective test scores.  For the other 80%, they would be free to go anywhere they could afford to go - at their own expense, with no government loans or subsidies.
> 
> And I submit that diplomas from such state colleges would be quite valuable, as employers would know that the students are all top-notch, and the coursework is no nonsense.
> 
> But of course, excellence in education is a fantastical pipe dream as long as Lefties control Academe.  They would insist on "diversity" in the "free" state universities, which would in-turn require watered-down course work, bullshit majors, and we would be no better off than we are now.



  As I said, if I thought there was a chance in hell of my being able to afford to attend college, I might have stayed in school.  And I doubt if I would have been a slacker.  I never have been in anything else.  As far as the rest of what you say, I am a White separartist.  Nuf' said.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

krypto said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> So simple to understand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of thise taxpayers make things or provide services that people buy?  Well first of all, place tarifs on imported goods so they couldn't be sold for a cheaper price than what they would be if they were made in America.  Then take taxpayer money and give everybody a check for 10,000 dollars.  That would do to our economy what pouring gasoline onto a fire does for the fire.  Tell me the taxpayers wouldn't end up benifiting.
Click to expand...


*Do any of thise taxpayers make things or provide services that people buy?*

Why else would they be taxpayers?
*
  Well first of all, place tarifs on imported goods so they couldn't be sold for a cheaper price than what they would be if they were made in America.* 

Yeah! Nothing better for our economy than making people pay more for the same stuff.
Imagine all the job losses because people could afford less stuff!
Maybe you should take an econ class? It couldn't hurt.

*That would do to our economy what pouring gasoline onto a fire does for the fire.* 

Yeah, burn down our economy.


----------



## krypto

Shrimpbox said:


> Free college is all about mind control and not economic mobility. Hence Obama can claim that if you went to college you are an intellectual who understands how great everything he proposes is. If you didn't go and get brainwashed you are ignorant. All one has to do is check the polling about cultural issues and find out how many millenials are untraditional, read smart. Yet man in the street after man in the street interviews show how uneducated they are. check and see how many conservatives are allowed to speak or operate on college campuses and one will learn all they need to know about so called higher education.



  Brainwashing is more likely to happen through higher education.  And having invested so much money and effort into getting that education, you are more likely to go along with whatever brainwashing and support the status quo.


----------



## krypto

SassyIrishLass said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brainwashing is free.  And being a slave is also free.  But as far as a college education goes, somebody does have to pay for it.  As long as it isn't the students, then everything is fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My husband and I paid for ours and we will pay for our children's...you leeches are on your own
Click to expand...


  Oh.  I see.  Just because you and your husband were suckers, everybody has to be suckers.  Forever and ever.  Until the stars go dark.


----------



## krypto

Toddsterpatriot said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain how you plan on paying for free college.
> 
> please tell me how you plan to keep costs under control.
> 
> Please explain why we should listing to a lazy, whinny college drop out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will respond to your last statement first.  I'm not a college dropout.  I'm a highschool dropout.  I dropped out of highschool in my third year with three years of credits to make up for.  That is why I can intellectually spank those who debat me.
> 
> As for paying for college, money is a farce to begin with.  Our country is over 18 trillion dollars in debt and has around 65 trillion dollars worth of unfunded obligations.  Just add a few trillion to the 18 trillion.  It doesn't matter if our country is 21 trillion dollars in debt or 41 trillion dollars in debt.  It's all just numbers on a piece of paper.  As for keeping the costs under control, there are many ways.  But I have a simple idea.  For example, if you want to learn how to dig a ditch, just learn from those who already dig ditches.  So if you want to see how to keep costs down in providing free college to students, instead of just free highschool, see how the countries that provide free college to students do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So if you want to see how to keep costs down in providing free college to students, instead of just free highschool, see how the countries that provide free college to students do so.
> *
> They only let the good students go to college.
> We could do that here, but the liberal whining would increase by orders of magnitude.
Click to expand...


  I never heard that they only let good students go to college.  After all, higher education isn't wasted on those who aren't members of MENSA.


----------



## Lewdog

Skull Pilot said:


> When you give something away you negate all its value.
> 
> Making college "free" for everyone would result in just another 4 years of high school and the people attending would not be any better educated




No, just no.  It would help the United States to catch up with the education of the rest of the world.  Here are the current standings for the United States as far as education is concerned.  

From this article in 2015, the United States ranked 29th out of 76 countries.  If education stays like that, we are going to become a shit hole as the rest of the world grows around us.

Interactive map ranks school standards around the world


----------



## SassyIrishLass

krypto said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brainwashing is free.  And being a slave is also free.  But as far as a college education goes, somebody does have to pay for it.  As long as it isn't the students, then everything is fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My husband and I paid for ours and we will pay for our children's...you leeches are on your own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh.  I see.  Just because you and your husband were suckers, everybody has to be suckers.  Forever and ever.  Until the stars go dark.
Click to expand...


Suckers? We applied ourselves, took out loans for our educations (and paid back every penny...early) and in turn got good careers. We are under no obligation to pay for anyone else's anything and that includes college. We started saving for our children's education before they were even born because we know they will need that degree to compete. We struggled through college and when we first started out, that's life, you either apply yourself or you ask for someone to do it for you...if we do it for you then that would make us "suckers". 

You want an education? Take out loans or give four years to your nation, the military will train you and then pay for your education,but no,nobody owes it to you


----------



## krypto

Toddsterpatriot said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, colleges should stop collecting tuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  The government just should pick up the tab.  Just as it does with police or the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> No. The government just should pick up the tab.
> *
> Why should the government pay for stuff that's free?
Click to expand...


  Students being in debt up to their eyebrows for getting a college education doesn't sound very free to me.


----------



## krypto

Lewdog said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did used to be free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of college ever being free in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you need to check out Berea College in Kentucky.
> 
> 8 Colleges Where Students Attend For Free - Best College Reviews
Click to expand...


  I didn't say free college in the U.S. never existed.  I have heard of one in N.Y. that used to offer a free education.  I don't know if it still exists.  But for 99.9% of all other colleges and universities, Americans always had to pay to attend.  Except for those who used to serve in the military and got free college under the GI bill.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

krypto said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain how you plan on paying for free college.
> 
> please tell me how you plan to keep costs under control.
> 
> Please explain why we should listing to a lazy, whinny college drop out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will respond to your last statement first.  I'm not a college dropout.  I'm a highschool dropout.  I dropped out of highschool in my third year with three years of credits to make up for.  That is why I can intellectually spank those who debat me.
> 
> As for paying for college, money is a farce to begin with.  Our country is over 18 trillion dollars in debt and has around 65 trillion dollars worth of unfunded obligations.  Just add a few trillion to the 18 trillion.  It doesn't matter if our country is 21 trillion dollars in debt or 41 trillion dollars in debt.  It's all just numbers on a piece of paper.  As for keeping the costs under control, there are many ways.  But I have a simple idea.  For example, if you want to learn how to dig a ditch, just learn from those who already dig ditches.  So if you want to see how to keep costs down in providing free college to students, instead of just free highschool, see how the countries that provide free college to students do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So if you want to see how to keep costs down in providing free college to students, instead of just free highschool, see how the countries that provide free college to students do so.
> *
> They only let the good students go to college.
> We could do that here, but the liberal whining would increase by orders of magnitude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never heard that they only let good students go to college.  After all, higher education isn't wasted on those who aren't members of MENSA.
Click to expand...

*
I never heard that they only let good students go to college.
*
It's obvious you're not very knowledgeable.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

krypto said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, colleges should stop collecting tuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  The government just should pick up the tab.  Just as it does with police or the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> No. The government just should pick up the tab.
> *
> Why should the government pay for stuff that's free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Students being in debt up to their eyebrows for getting a college education doesn't sound very free to me.
Click to expand...


I agree, college isn't free.


----------



## Lewdog

SassyIrishLass said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brainwashing is free.  And being a slave is also free.  But as far as a college education goes, somebody does have to pay for it.  As long as it isn't the students, then everything is fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My husband and I paid for ours and we will pay for our children's...you leeches are on your own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh.  I see.  Just because you and your husband were suckers, everybody has to be suckers.  Forever and ever.  Until the stars go dark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suckers? We applied ourselves, took out loans for our educations (and paid back every penny...early) and in turn got good careers. We are under no obligation to pay for anyone else's anything and that includes college. We started saving for our children's education before they were even born because we know they will need that degree to compete. We struggled through college and when we first started out, that's life, you either apply yourself or you ask for someone to do it for you...if we do it for you then that would make us "suckers".
> 
> You want an education? Take out loans or give four years to your nation, the military will train you and then pay for your education,but no,nobody owes it to you
Click to expand...


I actually don't think the GI Bill works the same way it used to.


----------



## Lewdog

It's sad when someone takes a serious topic like this and becomes a troll with it.  If you are going to argue for free college education, at least bring good arguments to the table.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lewdog said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brainwashing is free.  And being a slave is also free.  But as far as a college education goes, somebody does have to pay for it.  As long as it isn't the students, then everything is fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My husband and I paid for ours and we will pay for our children's...you leeches are on your own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh.  I see.  Just because you and your husband were suckers, everybody has to be suckers.  Forever and ever.  Until the stars go dark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suckers? We applied ourselves, took out loans for our educations (and paid back every penny...early) and in turn got good careers. We are under no obligation to pay for anyone else's anything and that includes college. We started saving for our children's education before they were even born because we know they will need that degree to compete. We struggled through college and when we first started out, that's life, you either apply yourself or you ask for someone to do it for you...if we do it for you then that would make us "suckers".
> 
> You want an education? Take out loans or give four years to your nation, the military will train you and then pay for your education,but no,nobody owes it to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't think the GI Bill works the same way it used to.
Click to expand...


Regardless,the military is a great place to learn a career, our nephew goes into the USAF in August and they have his entire training and education already planned for him. 

Military Tuition Assistance | Military.com


----------



## Lewdog

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brainwashing is free.  And being a slave is also free.  But as far as a college education goes, somebody does have to pay for it.  As long as it isn't the students, then everything is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband and I paid for ours and we will pay for our children's...you leeches are on your own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh.  I see.  Just because you and your husband were suckers, everybody has to be suckers.  Forever and ever.  Until the stars go dark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suckers? We applied ourselves, took out loans for our educations (and paid back every penny...early) and in turn got good careers. We are under no obligation to pay for anyone else's anything and that includes college. We started saving for our children's education before they were even born because we know they will need that degree to compete. We struggled through college and when we first started out, that's life, you either apply yourself or you ask for someone to do it for you...if we do it for you then that would make us "suckers".
> 
> You want an education? Take out loans or give four years to your nation, the military will train you and then pay for your education,but no,nobody owes it to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't think the GI Bill works the same way it used to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regardless,the military is a great place to learn a career, our nephew goes into the USAF in August and they have his entire training and education already planned for him.
> 
> Military Tuition Assistance | Military.com
Click to expand...


Military life isn't for everyone, and just because someone can't adjust to the regimented lifestyle doesn't mean that they should have to pay for a higher education while others don't.  If you look at the map of the countries who outperform the United States in Education performance, most... *drum roll* have free higher education, including, (nasty word coming so cover your children's ears) those that are considered socialist countries.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lewdog said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband and I paid for ours and we will pay for our children's...you leeches are on your own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.  I see.  Just because you and your husband were suckers, everybody has to be suckers.  Forever and ever.  Until the stars go dark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suckers? We applied ourselves, took out loans for our educations (and paid back every penny...early) and in turn got good careers. We are under no obligation to pay for anyone else's anything and that includes college. We started saving for our children's education before they were even born because we know they will need that degree to compete. We struggled through college and when we first started out, that's life, you either apply yourself or you ask for someone to do it for you...if we do it for you then that would make us "suckers".
> 
> You want an education? Take out loans or give four years to your nation, the military will train you and then pay for your education,but no,nobody owes it to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't think the GI Bill works the same way it used to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regardless,the military is a great place to learn a career, our nephew goes into the USAF in August and they have his entire training and education already planned for him.
> 
> Military Tuition Assistance | Military.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Military life isn't for everyone, and just because someone can't adjust to the regimented lifestyle doesn't mean that they should have to pay for a higher education while others don't.  If you look at the map of the countries who outperform the United States in Education performance, most... *drum roll* have free higher education, including, (nasty word coming so cover your children's ears) those that are considered socialist countries.
Click to expand...


Except it's not free, nothing is ever free


----------



## krypto

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, colleges should stop collecting tuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  The government just should pick up the tab.  Just as it does with police or the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> No. The government just should pick up the tab.
> *
> Why should the government pay for stuff that's free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government doesn't have to pay for it, that's why you tax the ones that hide their money off shore or the ones on Wall Street who make millions of dollars betting on companies to fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *that's why you tax the ones that hide their money off shore*
> 
> How do you tax hidden money?
> 
> *or the ones on Wall Street who make millions of dollars betting on companies to fail.*
> 
> That sounds terrible. Could you explain how you make a bet like that?
Click to expand...


  I'll take this one.  How do you tax money that's hidden?  It isn't easy.  But it can be done.  But there's a simpler solution.  Don't let the wealthy get enough money in the first place that they can hide.  Also, I was watching a program about the great depression once.  There was a super rich guy who had a wife at home that heard about the banking collapse.  When her husband got home, she asked him in a worried manner of course about it.  He said that he made more money than he ever had before.

  Also, there are other financial ways of protecting yourself against some failure other than buying insurance.  No doubt in the financial arena, they are basically able to do things that are akin to staking out a life insurance policy on somebody and then having them bumped off.


----------



## krypto

Unkotare said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues [sic] where college is free.  .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, there are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the documentary "Sicko," college is free in France.  Just as health care is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong
Click to expand...


  Wrong about college or health care.


----------



## krypto

Unkotare said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, colleges should stop collecting tuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  The government just should pick up the tab.  Just as it does with police or the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You had better be kidding.
Click to expand...


  I'm not.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

krypto said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, colleges should stop collecting tuition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  The government just should pick up the tab.  Just as it does with police or the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> No. The government just should pick up the tab.
> *
> Why should the government pay for stuff that's free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government doesn't have to pay for it, that's why you tax the ones that hide their money off shore or the ones on Wall Street who make millions of dollars betting on companies to fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *that's why you tax the ones that hide their money off shore*
> 
> How do you tax hidden money?
> 
> *or the ones on Wall Street who make millions of dollars betting on companies to fail.*
> 
> That sounds terrible. Could you explain how you make a bet like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll take this one.  How do you tax money that's hidden?  It isn't easy.  But it can be done.  But there's a simpler solution.  Don't let the wealthy get enough money in the first place that they can hide.  Also, I was watching a program about the great depression once.  There was a super rich guy who had a wife at home that heard about the banking collapse.  When her husband got home, she asked him in a worried manner of course about it.  He said that he made more money than he ever had before.
> 
> Also, there are other financial ways of protecting yourself against some failure other than buying insurance.  No doubt in the financial arena, they are basically able to do things that are akin to staking out a life insurance policy on somebody and then having them bumped off.
Click to expand...

*
Don't let the wealthy get enough money in the first place that they can hide.*

Kill the greedy kulaks, eh comrade?


----------



## Lewdog

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.  I see.  Just because you and your husband were suckers, everybody has to be suckers.  Forever and ever.  Until the stars go dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suckers? We applied ourselves, took out loans for our educations (and paid back every penny...early) and in turn got good careers. We are under no obligation to pay for anyone else's anything and that includes college. We started saving for our children's education before they were even born because we know they will need that degree to compete. We struggled through college and when we first started out, that's life, you either apply yourself or you ask for someone to do it for you...if we do it for you then that would make us "suckers".
> 
> You want an education? Take out loans or give four years to your nation, the military will train you and then pay for your education,but no,nobody owes it to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually don't think the GI Bill works the same way it used to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regardless,the military is a great place to learn a career, our nephew goes into the USAF in August and they have his entire training and education already planned for him.
> 
> Military Tuition Assistance | Military.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Military life isn't for everyone, and just because someone can't adjust to the regimented lifestyle doesn't mean that they should have to pay for a higher education while others don't.  If you look at the map of the countries who outperform the United States in Education performance, most... *drum roll* have free higher education, including, (nasty word coming so cover your children's ears) those that are considered socialist countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except it's not free, nothing is ever free
Click to expand...


Yes, it does end up being free because it is basically a cycle.  Sure YOU might be the successfully hard working taxpayer NOW, but when some of your tax dollars goes into providing a free college education for someone else, then they become a successful hard working tax payer... and I think you get the gist of where I am going with this.  But who ends up being the winner?  We ALL do because in the end more jobs come to the United States because we have a better educated workforce to provide employees for companies.  More companies, more jobs, more money flowing into the tax coffers.  You see how this works?


----------



## krypto

Lewdog said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> College shouldn't be free. It mostly benefits middle and upper classes.  And it's benefits accrue to those who complete it. The government shouldn't be subsidizing those who can afford it the most.
> 
> But education has to change. It's model is archaic and is pretty much the same as it was 100 years ago.
> 
> Eventually, technology will render the model obsolete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having more educated people benifits everyone.  For example, I have heard that there is a shortage of nurses in this country.  Also, many people are now going overseas to get medical procedures done at a cheaper cost.  (So much for our supposed "service based" economy)  Which is something that not surprisingly, a lot of insurance companies are in favor of.  If we had more educated people in this country in that field, people would be less likely to go overseas for treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well technically there is already a system for things like you are mentioning.  In a lot of states there are grants for people to get their student loans forgiven if they work in certain fields, like police officers, medical personnel, and teachers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What types of public service jobs will qualify a borrower for loan forgiveness under the PSLF Program? You must be employed full-time (in any position) by a public service organization, or must be serving in a fulltime AmeriCorps or Peace Corps position. Here are the types of organizations that meet the definition of “public service organization” for purposes of the PSLF Program: • A government organization (including a federal, state, local, or tribal organization, agency, or entity; a public child or family service agency; or a tribal college or university) • A not-for-profit, tax-exempt organization under section 501(c)(3) of the Internal Revenue Code • A private, not-for-profit organization (that is not a labor union or a partisan political organization) that provides one or more of the following public services:  Emergency management  Military service  Public safety  Law enforcement  Public interest law services  Early childhood education (including licensed or regulated health care, Head Start, and statefunded prekindergarten)  Public service for individuals with disabilities and the elderly  Public health (including nurses, nurse practitioners, nurses in a clinical setting, and full-time professionals engaged in health care practitioner occupations and health care support occupations)  Public education  Public library services  School library or other school-based services
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://studentaid.ed.gov/sa/sites/default/files/public-service-loan-forgiveness.pdf
Click to expand...


  Years ago, and maybe still, they had this thing called a PELL grant.  Where if you wre poor, they would pay for your books and things.  But it wouldn't have done me any good.  Because for one thing, I had to put survival first.  You know.  Things like eating and paying rent.  Also, the only way I could have gotten to the college is to hitchhike.  And I wouldn't have cared to do that.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lewdog said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suckers? We applied ourselves, took out loans for our educations (and paid back every penny...early) and in turn got good careers. We are under no obligation to pay for anyone else's anything and that includes college. We started saving for our children's education before they were even born because we know they will need that degree to compete. We struggled through college and when we first started out, that's life, you either apply yourself or you ask for someone to do it for you...if we do it for you then that would make us "suckers".
> 
> You want an education? Take out loans or give four years to your nation, the military will train you and then pay for your education,but no,nobody owes it to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually don't think the GI Bill works the same way it used to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regardless,the military is a great place to learn a career, our nephew goes into the USAF in August and they have his entire training and education already planned for him.
> 
> Military Tuition Assistance | Military.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Military life isn't for everyone, and just because someone can't adjust to the regimented lifestyle doesn't mean that they should have to pay for a higher education while others don't.  If you look at the map of the countries who outperform the United States in Education performance, most... *drum roll* have free higher education, including, (nasty word coming so cover your children's ears) those that are considered socialist countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except it's not free, nothing is ever free
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it does end up being free because it is basically a cycle.  Sure YOU might be the successfully hard working taxpayer NOW, but when some of your tax dollars goes into providing a free college education for someone else, then they become a successful hard working tax payer... and I think you get the gist of where I am going with this.  But who ends up being the winner?  We ALL do because in the end more jobs come to the United States because we have a better educated workforce to provide employees for companies.  More companies, more jobs, more money flowing into the tax coffers.  You see how this works?
Click to expand...



I see how you think it will work but I doubt it would work. You take care of you and your children's education needs and we will do the same, I have no desire to fund you and yours...or anyone else


----------



## Lewdog

You can technically buy life insurance on other people.

Grim Risks of Reaping Death's Rewards


----------



## krypto

Lewdog said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> So simple to understand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of thise taxpayers make things or provide services that people buy?  Well first of all, place tarifs on imported goods so they couldn't be sold for a cheaper price than what they would be if they were made in America.  Then take taxpayer money and give everybody a check for 10,000 dollars.  That would do to our economy what pouring gasoline onto a fire does for the fire.  Tell me the taxpayers wouldn't end up benifiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, I'm for free education, but how come every time I debunk something you say you don't respond to it and instead use a red herring?
Click to expand...


  Are you talking to me?  If so, what did I say that you debunked.  And what is this "red herring" you speak of.


----------



## Lewdog

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually don't think the GI Bill works the same way it used to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless,the military is a great place to learn a career, our nephew goes into the USAF in August and they have his entire training and education already planned for him.
> 
> Military Tuition Assistance | Military.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Military life isn't for everyone, and just because someone can't adjust to the regimented lifestyle doesn't mean that they should have to pay for a higher education while others don't.  If you look at the map of the countries who outperform the United States in Education performance, most... *drum roll* have free higher education, including, (nasty word coming so cover your children's ears) those that are considered socialist countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except it's not free, nothing is ever free
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it does end up being free because it is basically a cycle.  Sure YOU might be the successfully hard working taxpayer NOW, but when some of your tax dollars goes into providing a free college education for someone else, then they become a successful hard working tax payer... and I think you get the gist of where I am going with this.  But who ends up being the winner?  We ALL do because in the end more jobs come to the United States because we have a better educated workforce to provide employees for companies.  More companies, more jobs, more money flowing into the tax coffers.  You see how this works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see how you think it will work but I doubt it would work. You take care of you and your children's education needs and we will do the same, I have no desire to fund you and yours...or anyone else
Click to expand...


But you forget that the economic system we live in is symbiotic.  Your kid's degrees won't be any good if there are no jobs for them to use them with.  Otherwise you are proud of a couple of kids that have engineering degrees and manage at MacDonald's.  As a nation we need to have a larger, more educated talent pool to offer companies that otherwise are building their businesses in Asian countries where they have a smarter workforce.


----------



## Lewdog

krypto said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> So simple to understand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of thise taxpayers make things or provide services that people buy?  Well first of all, place tarifs on imported goods so they couldn't be sold for a cheaper price than what they would be if they were made in America.  Then take taxpayer money and give everybody a check for 10,000 dollars.  That would do to our economy what pouring gasoline onto a fire does for the fire.  Tell me the taxpayers wouldn't end up benifiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, I'm for free education, but how come every time I debunk something you say you don't respond to it and instead use a red herring?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you talking to me?  If so, what did I say that you debunked.  And what is this "red herring" you speak of.
Click to expand...


I listed ways people already can get free college education, like the nurses you mentioned, and I also listed free colleges.

A Red Herring is when you make a point, and then someone invalidates your point, and instead of refuting their statements, you lead the conversation off on an unrelated tangent.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lewdog said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless,the military is a great place to learn a career, our nephew goes into the USAF in August and they have his entire training and education already planned for him.
> 
> Military Tuition Assistance | Military.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Military life isn't for everyone, and just because someone can't adjust to the regimented lifestyle doesn't mean that they should have to pay for a higher education while others don't.  If you look at the map of the countries who outperform the United States in Education performance, most... *drum roll* have free higher education, including, (nasty word coming so cover your children's ears) those that are considered socialist countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except it's not free, nothing is ever free
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it does end up being free because it is basically a cycle.  Sure YOU might be the successfully hard working taxpayer NOW, but when some of your tax dollars goes into providing a free college education for someone else, then they become a successful hard working tax payer... and I think you get the gist of where I am going with this.  But who ends up being the winner?  We ALL do because in the end more jobs come to the United States because we have a better educated workforce to provide employees for companies.  More companies, more jobs, more money flowing into the tax coffers.  You see how this works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see how you think it will work but I doubt it would work. You take care of you and your children's education needs and we will do the same, I have no desire to fund you and yours...or anyone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you forget that the economic system we live in is symbiotic.  Your kid's degrees won't be any good if there are no jobs for them to use them with.  Otherwise you are proud of a couple of kids that have engineering degrees and manage at MacDonald's.  As a nation we need to have a larger, more educated talent pool to offer companies that otherwise are building their businesses in Asian countries where they have a smarter workforce.
Click to expand...


Our children will be in demand due to their degrees, ones that don't apply themselves, take risks and go get that degree will be the ones at McDonalds....of course they will also be whining for $15 an hour they don't deserve because that Mickey D job isn't and shouldn't be a career goal


----------



## krypto

Skull Pilot said:


> When you give something away you negate all its value.
> 
> Making college "free" for everyone would result in just another 4 years of high school and the people attending would not be any better educated



  When you live in a world where there is a need for educated professionals, you would find it hard to negate their value.  Also, I would agree that a highschool education is just about pointless.  But the very purpose of a college or university is to give people a higher level of education.  As long as you can maintain an acceptable academic level, you WILL learn.


----------



## krypto

Lewdog said:


> It's sad when someone takes a serious topic like this and becomes a troll with it.  If you are going to argue for free college education, at least bring good arguments to the table.



  Again, are you talking to me?  If so, what is it that you think I said that isn't serious?


----------



## Lewdog

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Military life isn't for everyone, and just because someone can't adjust to the regimented lifestyle doesn't mean that they should have to pay for a higher education while others don't.  If you look at the map of the countries who outperform the United States in Education performance, most... *drum roll* have free higher education, including, (nasty word coming so cover your children's ears) those that are considered socialist countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except it's not free, nothing is ever free
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it does end up being free because it is basically a cycle.  Sure YOU might be the successfully hard working taxpayer NOW, but when some of your tax dollars goes into providing a free college education for someone else, then they become a successful hard working tax payer... and I think you get the gist of where I am going with this.  But who ends up being the winner?  We ALL do because in the end more jobs come to the United States because we have a better educated workforce to provide employees for companies.  More companies, more jobs, more money flowing into the tax coffers.  You see how this works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see how you think it will work but I doubt it would work. You take care of you and your children's education needs and we will do the same, I have no desire to fund you and yours...or anyone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you forget that the economic system we live in is symbiotic.  Your kid's degrees won't be any good if there are no jobs for them to use them with.  Otherwise you are proud of a couple of kids that have engineering degrees and manage at MacDonald's.  As a nation we need to have a larger, more educated talent pool to offer companies that otherwise are building their businesses in Asian countries where they have a smarter workforce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our children will be in demand due to their degrees, ones that don't apply themselves, take risks and go get that degree will be the ones at McDonalds....of course they will also be whining for $15 an hour they don't deserve because that Mickey D job isn't and shouldn't be a career goal
Click to expand...


No, because your kid's degrees will be a dime a dozen compared to the number of jobs out there that actually pay the ratio of value to earnings.  If you think otherwise, you are simply chasing the dragon.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lewdog said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except it's not free, nothing is ever free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it does end up being free because it is basically a cycle.  Sure YOU might be the successfully hard working taxpayer NOW, but when some of your tax dollars goes into providing a free college education for someone else, then they become a successful hard working tax payer... and I think you get the gist of where I am going with this.  But who ends up being the winner?  We ALL do because in the end more jobs come to the United States because we have a better educated workforce to provide employees for companies.  More companies, more jobs, more money flowing into the tax coffers.  You see how this works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see how you think it will work but I doubt it would work. You take care of you and your children's education needs and we will do the same, I have no desire to fund you and yours...or anyone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you forget that the economic system we live in is symbiotic.  Your kid's degrees won't be any good if there are no jobs for them to use them with.  Otherwise you are proud of a couple of kids that have engineering degrees and manage at MacDonald's.  As a nation we need to have a larger, more educated talent pool to offer companies that otherwise are building their businesses in Asian countries where they have a smarter workforce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our children will be in demand due to their degrees, ones that don't apply themselves, take risks and go get that degree will be the ones at McDonalds....of course they will also be whining for $15 an hour they don't deserve because that Mickey D job isn't and shouldn't be a career goal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because your kid's degrees will be a dime a dozen compared to the number of jobs out there that actually pay the ratio of value to earnings.  If you think otherwise, you are simply chasing the dragon.
Click to expand...


If everyone gets free degrees they will be a dime a dozen


----------



## Lewdog

krypto said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad when someone takes a serious topic like this and becomes a troll with it.  If you are going to argue for free college education, at least bring good arguments to the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, are you talking to me?  If so, what is it that you think I said that isn't serious?
Click to expand...


Giving everybody a check for $10,000?  For example.  If you are going to bring anything to the table in this debate, you need to point out literacy numbers, or world rankings in education.  For example, did you know that North Korea is one crappy country, but they have nearly a 100% adult literacy rate?

North Korea Adult Literacy Rate (Yearly, NSA, Percent of People Aged 15+)


----------



## Lewdog

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it does end up being free because it is basically a cycle.  Sure YOU might be the successfully hard working taxpayer NOW, but when some of your tax dollars goes into providing a free college education for someone else, then they become a successful hard working tax payer... and I think you get the gist of where I am going with this.  But who ends up being the winner?  We ALL do because in the end more jobs come to the United States because we have a better educated workforce to provide employees for companies.  More companies, more jobs, more money flowing into the tax coffers.  You see how this works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see how you think it will work but I doubt it would work. You take care of you and your children's education needs and we will do the same, I have no desire to fund you and yours...or anyone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you forget that the economic system we live in is symbiotic.  Your kid's degrees won't be any good if there are no jobs for them to use them with.  Otherwise you are proud of a couple of kids that have engineering degrees and manage at MacDonald's.  As a nation we need to have a larger, more educated talent pool to offer companies that otherwise are building their businesses in Asian countries where they have a smarter workforce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our children will be in demand due to their degrees, ones that don't apply themselves, take risks and go get that degree will be the ones at McDonalds....of course they will also be whining for $15 an hour they don't deserve because that Mickey D job isn't and shouldn't be a career goal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because your kid's degrees will be a dime a dozen compared to the number of jobs out there that actually pay the ratio of value to earnings.  If you think otherwise, you are simply chasing the dragon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If everyone gets free degrees they will be a dime a dozen
Click to expand...


No, because there will be more advanced jobs with higher wages.  Companies will WANT to move their operations to the united States.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lewdog said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see how you think it will work but I doubt it would work. You take care of you and your children's education needs and we will do the same, I have no desire to fund you and yours...or anyone else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you forget that the economic system we live in is symbiotic.  Your kid's degrees won't be any good if there are no jobs for them to use them with.  Otherwise you are proud of a couple of kids that have engineering degrees and manage at MacDonald's.  As a nation we need to have a larger, more educated talent pool to offer companies that otherwise are building their businesses in Asian countries where they have a smarter workforce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our children will be in demand due to their degrees, ones that don't apply themselves, take risks and go get that degree will be the ones at McDonalds....of course they will also be whining for $15 an hour they don't deserve because that Mickey D job isn't and shouldn't be a career goal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because your kid's degrees will be a dime a dozen compared to the number of jobs out there that actually pay the ratio of value to earnings.  If you think otherwise, you are simply chasing the dragon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If everyone gets free degrees they will be a dime a dozen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because there will be more advanced jobs with higher wages.  Companies will WANT to move their operations to the united States.
Click to expand...


Companies will go where they can pay less in wages,benefits, less regulation, better tax shelters, less in healthcare costs, where they don't have to deal with unions, etc


----------



## BuckToothMoron

krypto said:


> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.



First, don't call it free. Nothing about it is free, the professors get paid, the books cost money, the dorm has to be built with materials and labor that have a cost. Be honest and say you want someone else to pay for it.

Secondly, people like you who don't have a true desire to learn are the last people we should be paying for to go thru college. There are numerous ways to extend your education with little cost from community college to online classes, get a library card and check out some books, assuming that is what you really want.

You said you might have stayed in school if you thought you could afford college. Did you drop out of high school? If so, is your attitude if I can't go to a 4 year university there is no point in having a high school degree? That is beyond sad!


----------



## Unkotare

Lewdog said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you give something away you negate all its value.
> 
> Making college "free" for everyone would result in just another 4 years of high school and the people attending would not be any better educated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, just no.  It would help the United States to catch up with the education of the rest of the world.  Here are the current standings for the United States as far as education is concerned.
> 
> From this article in 2015, the United States ranked 29th out of 76 countries.  If education stays like that, we are going to become a shit hole as the rest of the world grows around us.
> 
> Interactive map ranks school standards around the world
Click to expand...










American universities are by far the best in the world. Guess why?


----------



## krypto

Toddsterpatriot said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  The government just should pick up the tab.  Just as it does with police or the military.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> No. The government just should pick up the tab.
> *
> Why should the government pay for stuff that's free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The government doesn't have to pay for it, that's why you tax the ones that hide their money off shore or the ones on Wall Street who make millions of dollars betting on companies to fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *that's why you tax the ones that hide their money off shore*
> 
> How do you tax hidden money?
> 
> *or the ones on Wall Street who make millions of dollars betting on companies to fail.*
> 
> That sounds terrible. Could you explain how you make a bet like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll take this one.  How do you tax money that's hidden?  It isn't easy.  But it can be done.  But there's a simpler solution.  Don't let the wealthy get enough money in the first place that they can hide.  Also, I was watching a program about the great depression once.  There was a super rich guy who had a wife at home that heard about the banking collapse.  When her husband got home, she asked him in a worried manner of course about it.  He said that he made more money than he ever had before.
> 
> Also, there are other financial ways of protecting yourself against some failure other than buying insurance.  No doubt in the financial arena, they are basically able to do things that are akin to staking out a life insurance policy on somebody and then having them bumped off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Don't let the wealthy get enough money in the first place that they can hide.*
> 
> Kill the greedy kulaks, eh comrade?
Click to expand...


  Do you know what the wealth limit is for those who want to be wealthy?  I hope not.  Because there isn't one.  If allowed to, most wealthy people would try to become gods and own slaves.  Also, Bill Gates makes about 416,976 dollars per hour.  Nobody is worth that kind of money.  Also, I heard of some companies limiting the wages of their top executives to just 15 times what an average worker makes.  That doesn't exactly put them in the poor house.  "Comrade."


----------



## Unkotare

krypto said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues [sic] where college is free.  .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, there are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to the documentary "Sicko," college is free in France.  Just as health care is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong about college or health care.
Click to expand...







Both


----------



## SAYIT

krypto said:


> Years ago, and maybe still, they had this thing called a PELL grant.  Where if you wre poor, they would pay for your books and things.  But it wouldn't have done me any good.  Because for one thing, I had to put survival first.  You know.  Things like eating and paying rent.  Also, the only way I could have gotten to the college is to hitchhike.  And I wouldn't have cared to do that.



In other words, you were unwilling to do what was necessary to advance your level of education. That is, in part, what higher ed is ... a test of your willingness to sacrifice your present for a brighter future.

BTW, Pell Grants are alive and well and still available only to the financially needy.


----------



## Lewdog

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you forget that the economic system we live in is symbiotic.  Your kid's degrees won't be any good if there are no jobs for them to use them with.  Otherwise you are proud of a couple of kids that have engineering degrees and manage at MacDonald's.  As a nation we need to have a larger, more educated talent pool to offer companies that otherwise are building their businesses in Asian countries where they have a smarter workforce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our children will be in demand due to their degrees, ones that don't apply themselves, take risks and go get that degree will be the ones at McDonalds....of course they will also be whining for $15 an hour they don't deserve because that Mickey D job isn't and shouldn't be a career goal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because your kid's degrees will be a dime a dozen compared to the number of jobs out there that actually pay the ratio of value to earnings.  If you think otherwise, you are simply chasing the dragon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If everyone gets free degrees they will be a dime a dozen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because there will be more advanced jobs with higher wages.  Companies will WANT to move their operations to the united States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Companies will go where they can pay less in wages,benefits, less regulation, better tax shelters, less in healthcare costs, where they don't have to deal with unions, etc
Click to expand...



Not the companies who deal in advanced technologies, which is the wave of the future.


----------



## Unkotare

krypto said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, colleges should stop collecting tuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  The government just should pick up the tab.  Just as it does with police or the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You had better be kidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not.
Click to expand...






Then you are tragically ignorant.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lewdog said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our children will be in demand due to their degrees, ones that don't apply themselves, take risks and go get that degree will be the ones at McDonalds....of course they will also be whining for $15 an hour they don't deserve because that Mickey D job isn't and shouldn't be a career goal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, because your kid's degrees will be a dime a dozen compared to the number of jobs out there that actually pay the ratio of value to earnings.  If you think otherwise, you are simply chasing the dragon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If everyone gets free degrees they will be a dime a dozen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because there will be more advanced jobs with higher wages.  Companies will WANT to move their operations to the united States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Companies will go where they can pay less in wages,benefits, less regulation, better tax shelters, less in healthcare costs, where they don't have to deal with unions, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not the companies who deal in advanced technologies, which is the wave of the future.
Click to expand...


Like I said, you take care of yours and we'll take care of ours. I've no desire to fund anyone, that sham Obamacare is enough and should give you some idea how "free" college would turn out


----------



## Lewdog

SAYIT said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Years ago, and maybe still, they had this thing called a PELL grant.  Where if you wre poor, they would pay for your books and things.  But it wouldn't have done me any good.  Because for one thing, I had to put survival first.  You know.  Things like eating and paying rent.  Also, the only way I could have gotten to the college is to hitchhike.  And I wouldn't have cared to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you were unwilling to do what was necessary to advance your level of education. That is, in part, what higher ed is ... a test of your willingness to sacrifice your present for a brighter future.
> 
> BTW, Pell Grants are alive and well and still available only to the financially needy.
Click to expand...



Pell grants most of the time will not cover very much of a person's education.  If I remember correctly, I think out of the $20K I spent around $5,800 was a Pell Grant.


----------



## MaryL

krypto said:


> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.


I will say the same thing about health care as higher education. Change the system so they are *really*  truly affordable, don't play shell games. Look into why colleges or health care providers charge so much and trim the phony baloney charges and the fat, make them both TRULY affordable.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

krypto said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No. The government just should pick up the tab.
> *
> Why should the government pay for stuff that's free?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government doesn't have to pay for it, that's why you tax the ones that hide their money off shore or the ones on Wall Street who make millions of dollars betting on companies to fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *that's why you tax the ones that hide their money off shore*
> 
> How do you tax hidden money?
> 
> *or the ones on Wall Street who make millions of dollars betting on companies to fail.*
> 
> That sounds terrible. Could you explain how you make a bet like that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll take this one.  How do you tax money that's hidden?  It isn't easy.  But it can be done.  But there's a simpler solution.  Don't let the wealthy get enough money in the first place that they can hide.  Also, I was watching a program about the great depression once.  There was a super rich guy who had a wife at home that heard about the banking collapse.  When her husband got home, she asked him in a worried manner of course about it.  He said that he made more money than he ever had before.
> 
> Also, there are other financial ways of protecting yourself against some failure other than buying insurance.  No doubt in the financial arena, they are basically able to do things that are akin to staking out a life insurance policy on somebody and then having them bumped off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Don't let the wealthy get enough money in the first place that they can hide.*
> 
> Kill the greedy kulaks, eh comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know what the wealth limit is for those who want to be wealthy?  I hope not.  Because there isn't one.  If allowed to, most wealthy people would try to become gods and own slaves.  Also, Bill Gates makes about 416,976 dollars per hour.  Nobody is worth that kind of money.  Also, I heard of some companies limiting the wages of their top executives to just 15 times what an average worker makes.  That doesn't exactly put them in the poor house.  "Comrade."
Click to expand...


*Also, Bill Gates makes about 416,976 dollars per hour. 
*
How's he do it?
*
Nobody is worth that kind of money.*

According to you? That's funny.


----------



## krypto

SassyIrishLass said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brainwashing is free.  And being a slave is also free.  But as far as a college education goes, somebody does have to pay for it.  As long as it isn't the students, then everything is fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My husband and I paid for ours and we will pay for our children's...you leeches are on your own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh.  I see.  Just because you and your husband were suckers, everybody has to be suckers.  Forever and ever.  Until the stars go dark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suckers? We applied ourselves, took out loans for our educations (and paid back every penny...early) and in turn got good careers. We are under no obligation to pay for anyone else's anything and that includes college. We started saving for our children's education before they were even born because we know they will need that degree to compete. We struggled through college and when we first started out, that's life, you either apply yourself or you ask for someone to do it for you...if we do it for you then that would make us "suckers".
> 
> You want an education? Take out loans or give four years to your nation, the military will train you and then pay for your education,but no,nobody owes it to you
Click to expand...


  Yes.  I said SUCKER.  And I meant every letter in the word.  Living in a society means living cooporatively.  I don't want to hear about your delusions of superiority.  I saw a study done once with children.  Most often, the children would be willing to take less of something they valued.  As long as it meant that some other child would receive nothing at all.  This is probably from some sort of instinctual status thing.  Which apparently never really goes away.  Also, from what you say, if we were to compare humans to the way chimpanzees and bonobos handle conflict, you seem to go along with the chimpanzee way of doing things.  But you are right that nobody owes me anything.  Though it often works out that when you scratch somebody's back, they will scratch yours.


----------



## Lewdog

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, because your kid's degrees will be a dime a dozen compared to the number of jobs out there that actually pay the ratio of value to earnings.  If you think otherwise, you are simply chasing the dragon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If everyone gets free degrees they will be a dime a dozen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because there will be more advanced jobs with higher wages.  Companies will WANT to move their operations to the united States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Companies will go where they can pay less in wages,benefits, less regulation, better tax shelters, less in healthcare costs, where they don't have to deal with unions, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not the companies who deal in advanced technologies, which is the wave of the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, you take care of yours and we'll take care of ours. I've no desire to fund anyone, that sham Obamacare is enough and should give you some idea how "free" college would turn out
Click to expand...


If you take in all the factors of Obamacare, things have been blown WAY out of proportion.  Hospitals are having less loss due to treating patients without health insurance which means costs go down...  and this has been shown, as the cost of Obamacare over the years has gone down.  This also means more people who have access to healthcare which means a healthier society, which means a healthier workforce, which means better production... 

I have to say, elitist negative Nancys like you are more of a problem than any left winger we have in this country.  You are only out for yourself and don't see the big picture.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

krypto said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brainwashing is free.  And being a slave is also free.  But as far as a college education goes, somebody does have to pay for it.  As long as it isn't the students, then everything is fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My husband and I paid for ours and we will pay for our children's...you leeches are on your own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh.  I see.  Just because you and your husband were suckers, everybody has to be suckers.  Forever and ever.  Until the stars go dark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suckers? We applied ourselves, took out loans for our educations (and paid back every penny...early) and in turn got good careers. We are under no obligation to pay for anyone else's anything and that includes college. We started saving for our children's education before they were even born because we know they will need that degree to compete. We struggled through college and when we first started out, that's life, you either apply yourself or you ask for someone to do it for you...if we do it for you then that would make us "suckers".
> 
> You want an education? Take out loans or give four years to your nation, the military will train you and then pay for your education,but no,nobody owes it to you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  I said SUCKER.  And I meant every letter in the word.  Living in a society means living cooporatively.  I don't want to hear about your delusions of superiority.  I saw a study done once with children.  Most often, the children would be willing to take less of something they valued.  As long as it meant that some other child would receive nothing at all.  This is probably from some sort of instinctual status thing.  Which apparently never really goes away.  Also, from what you say, if we were to compare humans to the way chimpanzees and bonobos handle conflict, you seem to go along with the chimpanzee way of doing things.  But you are right that nobody owes me anything.  Though it often works out that when you scratch somebody's back, they will scratch yours.
Click to expand...


From reading your comments you have nothing to offer....I don't claim "superiority" I claim "we did it ourselves" and you should also. Good luck....you're going to need it with that gimme attitude


----------



## Pop23

krypto said:


> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.



Free? Who pays for the building? The professors?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lewdog said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> If everyone gets free degrees they will be a dime a dozen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, because there will be more advanced jobs with higher wages.  Companies will WANT to move their operations to the united States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Companies will go where they can pay less in wages,benefits, less regulation, better tax shelters, less in healthcare costs, where they don't have to deal with unions, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not the companies who deal in advanced technologies, which is the wave of the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, you take care of yours and we'll take care of ours. I've no desire to fund anyone, that sham Obamacare is enough and should give you some idea how "free" college would turn out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you take in all the factors of Obamacare, things have been blown WAY out of proportion.  Hospitals are having less loss due to treating patients without health insurance which means costs go down...  and this has been shown, as the cost of Obamacare over the years has gone down.  This also means more people who have access to healthcare which means a healthier society, which means a healthier workforce, which means better production...
> 
> I have to say, elitist negative Nancys like you are more of a problem than any left winger we have in this country.  You are only out for yourself and don't see the big picture.
Click to expand...


You just blew it and revealed how utterly clueless you are, Obamacare is a disaster....just as we told you it would be. Now don't go whizzing down my back and try to tell me it's raining. 

Furthermore.....pay for your shit ya lazy bastid


----------



## krypto

Lewdog said:


> You can technically buy life insurance on other people.
> 
> Grim Risks of Reaping Death's Rewards



  From what I hear, companies such as Wal-Mart can.  But it is harder for a private person to do.  Because that murderous way to make money was too often used in the past.  So the government and insurance companies cracked down on it.


----------



## Unkotare

"From what I hear, from what I hear..."  Too bad you don't KNOW anything.


----------



## Lewdog

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, because there will be more advanced jobs with higher wages.  Companies will WANT to move their operations to the united States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Companies will go where they can pay less in wages,benefits, less regulation, better tax shelters, less in healthcare costs, where they don't have to deal with unions, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not the companies who deal in advanced technologies, which is the wave of the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, you take care of yours and we'll take care of ours. I've no desire to fund anyone, that sham Obamacare is enough and should give you some idea how "free" college would turn out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you take in all the factors of Obamacare, things have been blown WAY out of proportion.  Hospitals are having less loss due to treating patients without health insurance which means costs go down...  and this has been shown, as the cost of Obamacare over the years has gone down.  This also means more people who have access to healthcare which means a healthier society, which means a healthier workforce, which means better production...
> 
> I have to say, elitist negative Nancys like you are more of a problem than any left winger we have in this country.  You are only out for yourself and don't see the big picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just blew it and revealed how utterly clueless you are, Obamacare is a disaster....just as we told you it would be. Now don't go whizzing down my back and try to tell me it's raining.
> 
> Furthermore.....pay for your shit ya lazy bastid
Click to expand...



Lazy bastard?  You know nothing about me.  I work a job and go to school full time as an unconventional student and have gotten a 4.0 average the last two semesters.  not to mention I study in a field that my university is one of the top schools in the country.  I just believe in living as a part of a society where we have to all live together, and that I can't succeed and do so with a conscience, if there are people in need that I'm not helping to survive.  I'm surprised you have kids, you seem like the type of person that would eat your babies.

And no, Obamacare isn't the complete disaster you THOUGHT is would be.

5 Numbers to Know as Obamacare Turns 5


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lewdog said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Companies will go where they can pay less in wages,benefits, less regulation, better tax shelters, less in healthcare costs, where they don't have to deal with unions, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the companies who deal in advanced technologies, which is the wave of the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, you take care of yours and we'll take care of ours. I've no desire to fund anyone, that sham Obamacare is enough and should give you some idea how "free" college would turn out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you take in all the factors of Obamacare, things have been blown WAY out of proportion.  Hospitals are having less loss due to treating patients without health insurance which means costs go down...  and this has been shown, as the cost of Obamacare over the years has gone down.  This also means more people who have access to healthcare which means a healthier society, which means a healthier workforce, which means better production...
> 
> I have to say, elitist negative Nancys like you are more of a problem than any left winger we have in this country.  You are only out for yourself and don't see the big picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just blew it and revealed how utterly clueless you are, Obamacare is a disaster....just as we told you it would be. Now don't go whizzing down my back and try to tell me it's raining.
> 
> Furthermore.....pay for your shit ya lazy bastid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy bastard?  You know nothing about me.  I work a job and go to school full time as an unconventional student and have gotten a 4.0 average the last two semesters.  not to mention I study in a field that my university is one of the top schools in the country.  I just believe in living as a part of a society where we have to all live together, and that I can't succeed and do so with a conscience, if there are people in need that I'm not helping to survive.  I'm surprised you have kids, you seem like the type of person that would eat your babies.
> 
> And no, Obamacare isn't the complete disaster you THOUGHT is would be.
> 
> 5 Numbers to Know as Obamacare Turns 5
Click to expand...


You call me an elitist and I can call you a lazy bastid....after all you don't me either. See how it works?


----------



## krypto

Lewdog said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> So simple to understand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of thise taxpayers make things or provide services that people buy?  Well first of all, place tarifs on imported goods so they couldn't be sold for a cheaper price than what they would be if they were made in America.  Then take taxpayer money and give everybody a check for 10,000 dollars.  That would do to our economy what pouring gasoline onto a fire does for the fire.  Tell me the taxpayers wouldn't end up benifiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look, I'm for free education, but how come every time I debunk something you say you don't respond to it and instead use a red herring?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you talking to me?  If so, what did I say that you debunked.  And what is this "red herring" you speak of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I listed ways people already can get free college education, like the nurses you mentioned, and I also listed free colleges.
> 
> A Red Herring is when you make a point, and then someone invalidates your point, and instead of refuting their statements, you lead the conversation off on an unrelated tangent.
Click to expand...


  You didn't invalidate anything.  You just brought up some instances where some people can supposedly get an education.  As to how "free" it is, I don't know.  Maybe the government just picks up the tab until you get a job, then you have to pay it back.  A college education still isn't free in this country.  That was the whole point of my thread.  Also, if I can remember what lead to what, feel free to tell me what this "unrelated tangent" is.  I don't speak in riddles.  Everything I say has some bearing on something.


----------



## Lewdog

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the companies who deal in advanced technologies, which is the wave of the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you take care of yours and we'll take care of ours. I've no desire to fund anyone, that sham Obamacare is enough and should give you some idea how "free" college would turn out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you take in all the factors of Obamacare, things have been blown WAY out of proportion.  Hospitals are having less loss due to treating patients without health insurance which means costs go down...  and this has been shown, as the cost of Obamacare over the years has gone down.  This also means more people who have access to healthcare which means a healthier society, which means a healthier workforce, which means better production...
> 
> I have to say, elitist negative Nancys like you are more of a problem than any left winger we have in this country.  You are only out for yourself and don't see the big picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just blew it and revealed how utterly clueless you are, Obamacare is a disaster....just as we told you it would be. Now don't go whizzing down my back and try to tell me it's raining.
> 
> Furthermore.....pay for your shit ya lazy bastid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy bastard?  You know nothing about me.  I work a job and go to school full time as an unconventional student and have gotten a 4.0 average the last two semesters.  not to mention I study in a field that my university is one of the top schools in the country.  I just believe in living as a part of a society where we have to all live together, and that I can't succeed and do so with a conscience, if there are people in need that I'm not helping to survive.  I'm surprised you have kids, you seem like the type of person that would eat your babies.
> 
> And no, Obamacare isn't the complete disaster you THOUGHT is would be.
> 
> 5 Numbers to Know as Obamacare Turns 5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call me an elitist and I can call you a lazy bastid....after all you don't me either. See how it works?
Click to expand...


I don't NEED to know you when you say things like, "I'll pay for my kids, you pay for yours."  That is what an elitist bastard is.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lewdog said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, you take care of yours and we'll take care of ours. I've no desire to fund anyone, that sham Obamacare is enough and should give you some idea how "free" college would turn out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you take in all the factors of Obamacare, things have been blown WAY out of proportion.  Hospitals are having less loss due to treating patients without health insurance which means costs go down...  and this has been shown, as the cost of Obamacare over the years has gone down.  This also means more people who have access to healthcare which means a healthier society, which means a healthier workforce, which means better production...
> 
> I have to say, elitist negative Nancys like you are more of a problem than any left winger we have in this country.  You are only out for yourself and don't see the big picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just blew it and revealed how utterly clueless you are, Obamacare is a disaster....just as we told you it would be. Now don't go whizzing down my back and try to tell me it's raining.
> 
> Furthermore.....pay for your shit ya lazy bastid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy bastard?  You know nothing about me.  I work a job and go to school full time as an unconventional student and have gotten a 4.0 average the last two semesters.  not to mention I study in a field that my university is one of the top schools in the country.  I just believe in living as a part of a society where we have to all live together, and that I can't succeed and do so with a conscience, if there are people in need that I'm not helping to survive.  I'm surprised you have kids, you seem like the type of person that would eat your babies.
> 
> And no, Obamacare isn't the complete disaster you THOUGHT is would be.
> 
> 5 Numbers to Know as Obamacare Turns 5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call me an elitist and I can call you a lazy bastid....after all you don't me either. See how it works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't NEED to know you when you say things like, "I'll pay for my kids, you pay for yours."  That is what an elitist bastard is.
Click to expand...



You'll live....now pay for your shit and stop demanding I do.


----------



## krypto

Lewdog said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad when someone takes a serious topic like this and becomes a troll with it.  If you are going to argue for free college education, at least bring good arguments to the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, are you talking to me?  If so, what is it that you think I said that isn't serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Giving everybody a check for $10,000?  For example.  If you are going to bring anything to the table in this debate, you need to point out literacy numbers, or world rankings in education.  For example, did you know that North Korea is one crappy country, but they have nearly a 100% adult literacy rate?
> 
> North Korea Adult Literacy Rate (Yearly, NSA, Percent of People Aged 15+)
Click to expand...


  I can't help it if you don't know what discussions are happening.  It just so happens that I brought up giving everybody (who doesn't already have it of course) 10,000 dollars is because in talking about giving people a free college education, somehow, the economy and the ability to pay for it was brought up.  Also, the U.S. is basically a third world country.  Given their size, Germany and Japan kick America's ass when it comes to the yearly value of our exports.  This may be going off on another tangent, but a multiethnic society is to blame.


----------



## Lewdog

krypto said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad when someone takes a serious topic like this and becomes a troll with it.  If you are going to argue for free college education, at least bring good arguments to the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, are you talking to me?  If so, what is it that you think I said that isn't serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Giving everybody a check for $10,000?  For example.  If you are going to bring anything to the table in this debate, you need to point out literacy numbers, or world rankings in education.  For example, did you know that North Korea is one crappy country, but they have nearly a 100% adult literacy rate?
> 
> North Korea Adult Literacy Rate (Yearly, NSA, Percent of People Aged 15+)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't help it if you don't know what discussions are happening.  It just so happens that I brought up giving everybody (who doesn't already have it of course) 10,000 dollars is because in talking about giving people a free college education, somehow, the economy and the ability to pay for it was brought up.  Also, the U.S. is basically a third world country.  Given their size, Germany and Japan kick America's ass when it comes to the yearly value of our exports.  This may be going off on another tangent, but a multiethnic society is to blame.
Click to expand...


Giving everyone $10,000 isn't going to solve any problems.  It'll just be like a second "tax refund" season for all those dead beats who have a bunch of kids just for the benefits and then they would spend all the money on drugs and things they don't need that will be trash in a matter of less than 6 months.


----------



## Lewdog

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you take in all the factors of Obamacare, things have been blown WAY out of proportion.  Hospitals are having less loss due to treating patients without health insurance which means costs go down...  and this has been shown, as the cost of Obamacare over the years has gone down.  This also means more people who have access to healthcare which means a healthier society, which means a healthier workforce, which means better production...
> 
> I have to say, elitist negative Nancys like you are more of a problem than any left winger we have in this country.  You are only out for yourself and don't see the big picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just blew it and revealed how utterly clueless you are, Obamacare is a disaster....just as we told you it would be. Now don't go whizzing down my back and try to tell me it's raining.
> 
> Furthermore.....pay for your shit ya lazy bastid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy bastard?  You know nothing about me.  I work a job and go to school full time as an unconventional student and have gotten a 4.0 average the last two semesters.  not to mention I study in a field that my university is one of the top schools in the country.  I just believe in living as a part of a society where we have to all live together, and that I can't succeed and do so with a conscience, if there are people in need that I'm not helping to survive.  I'm surprised you have kids, you seem like the type of person that would eat your babies.
> 
> And no, Obamacare isn't the complete disaster you THOUGHT is would be.
> 
> 5 Numbers to Know as Obamacare Turns 5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call me an elitist and I can call you a lazy bastid....after all you don't me either. See how it works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't NEED to know you when you say things like, "I'll pay for my kids, you pay for yours."  That is what an elitist bastard is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You'll live....now pay for your shit and stop demanding I do.
Click to expand...


You don't get it, and you never will with that attitude.  So when your kids can't find a job with their degrees and have to move back in with you at age 25 because they have crappy jobs because they can't find a good one, then just remember, I told you so.


----------



## MaryL

WHY is anything in this country worth having priced almost out our grasp? It never used to be this way, you work hard, didn't mean going into debt for health care, a home or a college education? Why don't we stop providing assistance to help pay off debts when we should actually ( take a deep breath here) ACTUALY reduce the OVERALL cost and stop the price gouging?


----------



## krypto

BuckToothMoron said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, don't call it free. Nothing about it is free, the professors get paid, the books cost money, the dorm has to be built with materials and labor that have a cost. Be honest and say you want someone else to pay for it.
> 
> Secondly, people like you who don't have a true desire to learn are the last people we should be paying for to go thru college. There are numerous ways to extend your education with little cost from community college to online classes, get a library card and check out some books, assuming that is what you really want.
> 
> You said you might have stayed in school if you thought you could afford college. Did you drop out of high school? If so, is your attitude if I can't go to a 4 year university there is no point in having a high school degree? That is beyond sad!
Click to expand...


  It should be free for students.  After that, it doesn't matter who pays for it.  Because having more educated people is good for society in general.  That includes those who would pay for it.  Next, that's right!  CRACK that motherfucking whip!!!  But something tell me that if somebody decided to go to college, they would have a desire to do so.  Or is it that you just expect them to act like many of the students in "Animal House" did.  Next, online education from what I hear just doesn't work.  Except for those trying to sell it.  Next, I said what I said.  There was no point in contiuning high school seeing how going to college was so very very far out of reach.


----------



## krypto

SAYIT said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Years ago, and maybe still, they had this thing called a PELL grant.  Where if you wre poor, they would pay for your books and things.  But it wouldn't have done me any good.  Because for one thing, I had to put survival first.  You know.  Things like eating and paying rent.  Also, the only way I could have gotten to the college is to hitchhike.  And I wouldn't have cared to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you were unwilling to do what was necessary to advance your level of education. That is, in part, what higher ed is ... a test of your willingness to sacrifice your present for a brighter future.
> 
> BTW, Pell Grants are alive and well and still available only to the financially needy.
Click to expand...


  That's right.  CRACK that motherfucking whip!!!  In your best pre-French Revolution aristocrat philisophy, tell me more about what the poor are unwilling to "sacrifice."


----------



## krypto

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, because your kid's degrees will be a dime a dozen compared to the number of jobs out there that actually pay the ratio of value to earnings.  If you think otherwise, you are simply chasing the dragon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If everyone gets free degrees they will be a dime a dozen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because there will be more advanced jobs with higher wages.  Companies will WANT to move their operations to the united States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Companies will go where they can pay less in wages,benefits, less regulation, better tax shelters, less in healthcare costs, where they don't have to deal with unions, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not the companies who deal in advanced technologies, which is the wave of the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, you take care of yours and we'll take care of ours. I've no desire to fund anyone, that sham Obamacare is enough and should give you some idea how "free" college would turn out
Click to expand...


  Impressive.  You would make any chimpanzee proud.  Also, obamacare is a sham.  He probably still has kiss imprints on his ass from insurance company executives over that.  What we should have is what most of the developed countries have.  FREE single payer government funded health care.  The problem is if we got it, how much more of a draw would that be to overpopulating illegal invader scab scum from south of the border.


----------



## krypto

MaryL said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.
> 
> 
> 
> I will say the same thing about health care as higher education. Change the system so they are *really*  truly affordable, don't play shell games. Look into why colleges or health care providers charge so much and trim the phony baloney charges and the fat, make them both TRULY affordable.
Click to expand...


  I agree with you to a point.  Because when you have nothing, it doesn't really matter how "affordable" things are.


----------



## krypto

Pop23 said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free? Who pays for the building? The professors?
Click to expand...


  In the countries that provide a free college education, ask them who pays for their buildings.


----------



## krypto

Unkotare said:


> "From what I hear, from what I hear..."  Too bad you don't KNOW anything.



  From wha I hear, you're an idiot.  Though I didn't exactly "hear" it.  I got it from reading what you write.


----------



## krypto

Lewdog said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad when someone takes a serious topic like this and becomes a troll with it.  If you are going to argue for free college education, at least bring good arguments to the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, are you talking to me?  If so, what is it that you think I said that isn't serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Giving everybody a check for $10,000?  For example.  If you are going to bring anything to the table in this debate, you need to point out literacy numbers, or world rankings in education.  For example, did you know that North Korea is one crappy country, but they have nearly a 100% adult literacy rate?
> 
> North Korea Adult Literacy Rate (Yearly, NSA, Percent of People Aged 15+)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't help it if you don't know what discussions are happening.  It just so happens that I brought up giving everybody (who doesn't already have it of course) 10,000 dollars is because in talking about giving people a free college education, somehow, the economy and the ability to pay for it was brought up.  Also, the U.S. is basically a third world country.  Given their size, Germany and Japan kick America's ass when it comes to the yearly value of our exports.  This may be going off on another tangent, but a multiethnic society is to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Giving everyone $10,000 isn't going to solve any problems.  It'll just be like a second "tax refund" season for all those dead beats who have a bunch of kids just for the benefits and then they would spend all the money on drugs and things they don't need that will be trash in a matter of less than 6 months.
Click to expand...


  It is likely that some of the money would go to drug dealers.  But most of the money would be used to buy things.  And if most of the things people buy weren't made overseas, that would help out our manufacturers and retail stores a lot.  I seem to remember hearing about the government trying out some sort of "stimuls package" before.  But it didn't do shit for me.  Now $10,000 cash, that would be something.  I could put down a payment on a mobile home or something with that kind of money.  Maybe even buy myself a new matterss.  The one I have had for the last ten years keeps popping out springs that I have to snip off.


----------



## krypto

MaryL said:


> WHY is anything in this country worth having priced almost out our grasp? It never used to be this way, you work hard, didn't mean going into debt for health care, a home or a college education? Why don't we stop providing assistance to help pay off debts when we should actually ( take a deep breath here) ACTUALY reduce the OVERALL cost and stop the price gouging?



  Outsourcing is the cause of most of this country's problems.


----------



## Two Thumbs

DGS49 said:


> There are two sides to the "Free College" coin.  Americans like to embrace the "free" side, but the "college" side - not so much.
> 
> Because we have universally adopted the ridiculous notion that a college education should be available for anyone who wants one.  Consequently, our colleges cater to millions of young "adults" who are, to put it bluntly, "not college material."  They teach remedial courses, their level of academic rigor is a joke, and most of the offered college majors are irrelevant, worthless nonsense. Ethnic studies?  Are you kidding me?
> 
> Germany has "free" universities, but the requirements for admission are rigorous, and not subject to distortion based on race, gender, or other extraneous factors.
> 
> I would wholeheartedly support "free" college at state schools for the top 20% of 18-year-olds, based on QUANTITATIVE criteria - mainly objective test scores.  For the other 80%, they would be free to go anywhere they could afford to go - at their own expense, with no government loans or subsidies.
> 
> And I submit that diplomas from such state colleges would be quite valuable, as employers would know that the students are all top-notch, and the coursework is no nonsense.
> 
> But of course, excellence in education is a fantastical pipe dream as long as Lefties control Academe.  They would insist on "diversity" in the "free" state universities, which would in-turn require watered-down course work, bullshit majors, and we would be no better off than we are now.


----------



## Two Thumbs

krypto said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain how you plan on paying for free college.
> 
> please tell me how you plan to keep costs under control.
> 
> Please explain why we should listing to a lazy, whinny college drop out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will respond to your last statement first.  I'm not a college dropout.  I'm a highschool dropout.  I dropped out of highschool in my third year with three years of credits to make up for.  That is why I can intellectually spank those who debat me.
> 
> As for paying for college, money is a farce to begin with.  Our country is over 18 trillion dollars in debt and has around 65 trillion dollars worth of unfunded obligations.  Just add a few trillion to the 18 trillion.  It doesn't matter if our country is 21 trillion dollars in debt or 41 trillion dollars in debt.  It's all just numbers on a piece of paper.  As for keeping the costs under control, there are many ways.  But I have a simple idea.  For example, if you want to learn how to dig a ditch, just learn from those who already dig ditches.  So if you want to see how to keep costs down in providing free college to students, instead of just free highschool, see how the countries that provide free college to students do so.
Click to expand...

you're an idiot and should go back to HS, take some economic courses, like math, not algebra, as that's to advanced.

and stop doing drugs


----------



## Two Thumbs

Lewdog said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain how you plan on paying for free college.
> 
> please tell me how you plan to keep costs under control.
> 
> Please explain why we should listing to a lazy, whinny college drop out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because it would be free doesn't mean everyone would be able to complete it.  It still takes hard work and dedication...
Click to expand...

That's true.

There would be so much waste and abuse it's mind boggling.


why, finally, graduate when you can live for free just b/c you take classes?


----------



## Pop23

krypto said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free? Who pays for the building? The professors?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the countries that provide a free college education, ask them who pays for their buildings.
Click to expand...


I'll ask one of the gazillion of those students that come here for their education.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

W


krypto said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, don't call it free. Nothing about it is free, the professors get paid, the books cost money, the dorm has to be built with materials and labor that have a cost. Be honest and say you want someone else to pay for it.
> 
> Secondly, people like you who don't have a true desire to learn are the last people we should be paying for to go thru college. There are numerous ways to extend your education with little cost from community college to online classes, get a library card and check out some books, assuming that is what you really want.
> 
> You said you might have stayed in school if you thought you could afford college. Did you drop out of high school? If so, is your attitude if I can't go to a 4 year university there is no point in having a high school degree? That is beyond sad!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It should be free for students.  After that, it doesn't matter who pays for it.  Because having more educated people is good for society in general.  That includes those who would pay for it.  Next, that's right!  CRACK that motherfucking whip!!!  But something tell me that if somebody decided to go to college, they would have a desire to do so.  Or is it that you just expect them to act like many of the students in "Animal House" did.  Next, online education from what I hear just doesn't work.  Except for those trying to sell it.  Next, I said what I said.  There was no point in contiuning high school seeing how going to college was so very very far out of reach.
Click to expand...



Well, I wish you the best of luck, and I hope you have a fulfilling, happy and productive life. Remember, if you can die with self respect, then it was all worth it. You voting for Bernie?


----------



## Skull Pilot

Lewdog said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you give something away you negate all its value.
> 
> Making college "free" for everyone would result in just another 4 years of high school and the people attending would not be any better educated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, just no.  It would help the United States to catch up with the education of the rest of the world.  Here are the current standings for the United States as far as education is concerned.
> 
> From this article in 2015, the United States ranked 29th out of 76 countries.  If education stays like that, we are going to become a shit hole as the rest of the world grows around us.
> 
> Interactive map ranks school standards around the world
Click to expand...

You are equating elementary and secondary education with college

Basically you are calling for free college as a means to make secondary education better so like I said another 4 years of high school


----------



## Skull Pilot

krypto said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, colleges should stop collecting tuition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  The government just should pick up the tab.  Just as it does with police or the military.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> No. The government just should pick up the tab.
> *
> Why should the government pay for stuff that's free?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Students being in debt up to their eyebrows for getting a college education doesn't sound very free to me.
Click to expand...

you can go to college part time and get a degree with no debt at all


----------



## Skull Pilot

Lewdog said:


> You can technically buy life insurance on other people.
> 
> Grim Risks of Reaping Death's Rewards



These life settlements are not the same as buying insurance on other people.

The people who own these whole life policies with significant cash value in them are selling off what is merely one of their assets.

You cannot take out a life insurance policy on a person without the consent of that person AND a definable insurable interest


----------



## Skull Pilot

Lewdog said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless,the military is a great place to learn a career, our nephew goes into the USAF in August and they have his entire training and education already planned for him.
> 
> Military Tuition Assistance | Military.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Military life isn't for everyone, and just because someone can't adjust to the regimented lifestyle doesn't mean that they should have to pay for a higher education while others don't.  If you look at the map of the countries who outperform the United States in Education performance, most... *drum roll* have free higher education, including, (nasty word coming so cover your children's ears) those that are considered socialist countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except it's not free, nothing is ever free
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it does end up being free because it is basically a cycle.  Sure YOU might be the successfully hard working taxpayer NOW, but when some of your tax dollars goes into providing a free college education for someone else, then they become a successful hard working tax payer... and I think you get the gist of where I am going with this.  But who ends up being the winner?  We ALL do because in the end more jobs come to the United States because we have a better educated workforce to provide employees for companies.  More companies, more jobs, more money flowing into the tax coffers.  You see how this works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I see how you think it will work but I doubt it would work. You take care of you and your children's education needs and we will do the same, I have no desire to fund you and yours...or anyone else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you forget that the economic system we live in is symbiotic.  Your kid's degrees won't be any good if there are no jobs for them to use them with.  Otherwise you are proud of a couple of kids that have engineering degrees and manage at MacDonald's.  As a nation we need to have a larger, more educated talent pool to offer companies that otherwise are building their businesses in Asian countries where they have a smarter workforce.
Click to expand...


We have a dire need in this country for skilled tradesmen

Electricians, mechanics, plumbers, carpenters, etc

Pumping out more useless BA degrees will do nothing but increase the number of educated baristas and cashiers


----------



## Uncensored2008

Lewdog said:


> Not the companies who deal in advanced technologies, which is the wave of the future.



That's why Apple builds the iPhone in America. 

Oh, wait...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Lewdog said:


> I don't NEED to know you when you say things like, "I'll pay for my kids, you pay for yours."  That is what an elitist bastard is.



So, paying your own way is "elitist?"


----------



## Uncensored2008

SassyIrishLass said:


> You'll live....now pay for your shit and stop demanding I do.



The entire philosophy of the left can be summed up in two words;


I want.


----------



## Uncensored2008

krypto said:


> I can't help it if you don't know what discussions are happening.  It just so happens that I brought up giving everybody (who doesn't already have it of course) 10,000 dollars is because in talking about giving people a free college education, somehow, the economy and the ability to pay for it was brought up.  Also, the U.S. is basically a third world country.  Given their size, Germany and Japan kick America's ass when it comes to the yearly value of our exports.  This may be going off on another tangent, but a multiethnic society is to blame.



You are an ignorant sot, that's for sure.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Two Thumbs said:


> you're an idiot and should go back to HS, take some economic courses, like math, not algebra, as that's to advanced.
> 
> and stop doing drugs



I already offered him a link to perhaps the best teacher on the planet, Sal Khan, offering college level courses, free of charge.

Khan Academy


Will he bother to take any of the courses? Of course not, that would require effort.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

krypto said:


> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.



I doubt school could have helped you much.


----------



## Divine Wind

krypto said:


> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.


Strongly disagreed for several reasons.  #1, there is no such thing as "free".  Someone is paying for it.   We have enough spoiled adults who act like children without adding another 4-8 years onto them.

#2, not everyone is smart enough to go to college.  Find a way for people to maximize their abilities, but some people will max out as burger-flippers or janitors.  

#3, Giving people "free" shit is the fastest way for them to think they have a right to other people's money.  Offer zero-interest loans for those who do the work, but never just give away something.  They should earn it.


----------



## Divine Wind

Uncensored2008 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're an idiot and should go back to HS, take some economic courses, like math, not algebra, as that's to advanced.
> 
> and stop doing drugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already offered him a link to perhaps the best teacher on the planet, Sal Khan, offering college level courses, free of charge.
> 
> Khan Academy
> 
> 
> Will he bother to take any of the courses? Of course not, that would require effort.
Click to expand...

I like it.  Yes, free college online, but they have to do the work and there's no money for them to spend on beer and pot.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

krypto said:


> Given their size, Germany and Japan kick America's ass when it comes to the yearly value of our exports.  This may be going off on another tangent, but a multiethnic society is to blame.



So not only is the OP not incredibly bright, he's also a bigot.  Makes sense as the two seem to go hand to hand.


----------



## SAYIT

Lewdog said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just blew it and revealed how utterly clueless you are, Obamacare is a disaster....just as we told you it would be. Now don't go whizzing down my back and try to tell me it's raining.
> 
> Furthermore.....pay for your shit ya lazy bastid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazy bastard?  You know nothing about me.  I work a job and go to school full time as an unconventional student and have gotten a 4.0 average the last two semesters.  not to mention I study in a field that my university is one of the top schools in the country.  I just believe in living as a part of a society where we have to all live together, and that I can't succeed and do so with a conscience, if there are people in need that I'm not helping to survive.  I'm surprised you have kids, you seem like the type of person that would eat your babies.
> 
> And no, Obamacare isn't the complete disaster you THOUGHT is would be.
> 
> 5 Numbers to Know as Obamacare Turns 5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You call me an elitist and I can call you a lazy bastid....after all you don't me either. See how it works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't NEED to know you when you say things like, "I'll pay for my kids, you pay for yours."  That is what an elitist bastard is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You'll live....now pay for your shit and stop demanding I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get it, and you never will with that attitude.  So when your kids can't find a job with their degrees and have to move back in with you at age 25 because they have crappy jobs because they can't find a good one, then just remember, I told you so.
Click to expand...


If they can't find jobs in their chosen fields they can teach at one of those "free" colleges. See ... problem solved.

Those who can, do ... those who can't, teach.


----------



## Iceweasel

krypto said:


> I would hope it would make our society better.  But giving it a shot would be better than not giving it a shot at all.  I would also hope that it improved our economy.  But let's say everybody on the planet was Stephen Hawkings good at mathematics.  How much demand would there be for mathematicians.  Also, according to a news program I was watching once, China is awash with unemployed engineers.  Obviously simply having the training isn't enough.  And from what I hear, having a college education here in the U.S. is no guarantee of finding employment.


Why would you need to hear that college was no guarantee of a job? It's common sense. College can't teach you how to think. It's like going to the gym. A degree in muscles won't do anything for your muscles. You have to use them and then they get stronger. 

Europeans don't spend much on a military so they do have more for social programs. But if you join the military they can help you with an education, it worked for me.


----------



## SAYIT

krypto said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Years ago, and maybe still, they had this thing called a PELL grant.  Where if you wre poor, they would pay for your books and things.  But it wouldn't have done me any good.  Because for one thing, I had to put survival first.  You know.  Things like eating and paying rent.  *Also, the only way I could have gotten to the college is to hitchhike.  And I wouldn't have cared to do that*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you were unwilling to do what was necessary to advance your level of education. That is, in part, what higher ed is ... a test of your willingness to sacrifice your present for a brighter future.
> 
> BTW, Pell Grants are alive and well and still available only to the financially needy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right.  CRACK that motherfucking whip!!!  In your best pre-French Revolution aristocrat philisophy, tell me more about what the poor are unwilling to "sacrifice."
Click to expand...


I said nothing about the poor being unwilling to sacrifice (but that could be the subject of an interesting thread).

I specifically said you - according to your own post (bold, above) - were unwilling to put yourself out to advance your education (the lack of which is evident with your every post).

Being poor is no disgrace (although with the advantages in place, any white man in America should make good money).

Being a whiny, sniveling, uneducated, broke ass "white separatist" certainly is a disgrace.


----------



## krypto

Divine.Wind said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.
> 
> 
> 
> Strongly disagreed for several reasons.  #1, there is no such thing as "free".  Someone is paying for it.   We have enough spoiled adults who act like children without adding another 4-8 years onto them.
> 
> #2, not everyone is smart enough to go to college.  Find a way for people to maximize their abilities, but some people will max out as burger-flippers or janitors.
> 
> #3, Giving people "free" shit is the fastest way for them to think they have a right to other people's money.  Offer zero-interest loans for those who do the work, but never just give away something.  They should earn it.
Click to expand...


  Why should people be given a free high school education.  Maybe they should just cut them loose after the eight grade and tell them that if they want more, they have to earn it.  Also, I have never been to college myself.  But from what I hear, the learning can be quite rigorous.  With that being the case, wouldn't you then in a way "earn it?"  Also, as everybody knows, having a college education is no guarantee of finding a suitable job afterward.  When having highly educated people is generally good for society in general, why should society take a shit on them by making them roll those dice, go deep into debt and hope things turn out for the best.


----------



## krypto

Divine.Wind said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're an idiot and should go back to HS, take some economic courses, like math, not algebra, as that's to advanced.
> 
> and stop doing drugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already offered him a link to perhaps the best teacher on the planet, Sal Khan, offering college level courses, free of charge.
> 
> Khan Academy
> 
> 
> Will he bother to take any of the courses? Of course not, that would require effort.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like it.  Yes, free college online, but they have to do the work and there's no money for them to spend on beer and pot.
Click to expand...


  I was watching some news program once about online education.  They basically said that it was a joke.  It was way too easy to get lost.  And those on line universities you hear about only work well for those trying to sell it.


----------



## krypto

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given their size, Germany and Japan kick America's ass when it comes to the yearly value of our exports.  This may be going off on another tangent, but a multiethnic society is to blame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So not only is the OP not incredibly bright, he's also a bigot.  Makes sense as the two seem to go hand to hand.
Click to expand...


  You say "bigot" like it was a bad thing.  Even babies have been shown to be bigoted.  How does it make you feel to know that you don't have the sense that even a baby has.  Also, "racism" wouldn't even exist if there wasn't some useful and necessary evolutionary need for it.


----------



## krypto

Iceweasel said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would hope it would make our society better.  But giving it a shot would be better than not giving it a shot at all.  I would also hope that it improved our economy.  But let's say everybody on the planet was Stephen Hawkings good at mathematics.  How much demand would there be for mathematicians.  Also, according to a news program I was watching once, China is awash with unemployed engineers.  Obviously simply having the training isn't enough.  And from what I hear, having a college education here in the U.S. is no guarantee of finding employment.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you need to hear that college was no guarantee of a job? It's common sense. College can't teach you how to think. It's like going to the gym. A degree in muscles won't do anything for your muscles. You have to use them and then they get stronger.
> 
> Europeans don't spend much on a military so they do have more for social programs. But if you join the military they can help you with an education, it worked for me.
Click to expand...


  From what I hear, China is awash with unemployed engineers.  I doubt if it is because as engineers, they can't think.  Next, before Hitler came to power, Germany was in an economic ruin.  Hitler turned that ruin into an economic miracle.  Which probably was made more difficult by the allies having stolen about 65 billion in gold, in back then money.  That was for reparations for WW I.  Which Germany got sucked into like everybody else.  Hitler put a stop to that too.  But he was defeated.  I hear Germany made its last WW I reparation payment in about 2010.  As for what Germany and Japan spend on the military, though I don't know, I would doubt if it was much different as a percentage of their GDP as it is for the U.S.


----------



## krypto

SAYIT said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Years ago, and maybe still, they had this thing called a PELL grant.  Where if you wre poor, they would pay for your books and things.  But it wouldn't have done me any good.  Because for one thing, I had to put survival first.  You know.  Things like eating and paying rent.  *Also, the only way I could have gotten to the college is to hitchhike.  And I wouldn't have cared to do that*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, you were unwilling to do what was necessary to advance your level of education. That is, in part, what higher ed is ... a test of your willingness to sacrifice your present for a brighter future.
> 
> BTW, Pell Grants are alive and well and still available only to the financially needy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right.  CRACK that motherfucking whip!!!  In your best pre-French Revolution aristocrat philisophy, tell me more about what the poor are unwilling to "sacrifice."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said nothing about the poor being unwilling to sacrifice (but that could be the subject of an interesting thread).
> 
> I specifically said you - according to your own post (bold, above) - were unwilling to put yourself out to advance your education (the lack of which is evident with your every post).
> 
> Being poor is no disgrace (although with the advantages in place, any white man in America should make good money).
> 
> Being a whiny, sniveling, uneducated, broke ass "white separatist" certainly is a disgrace.
Click to expand...


  First, blow it out your ass.  Secondly, apparently you don't know what "poor" means.  It means you don't have the money for something.  It means you hardly know what having any money is like.  And the tendancy is to not expect any different.  Also, I could have probably done really good in school and got some sort of scholorship.  But that would help out society in general.  But most of you aren't worth it.  Most of you aren't worthy to suck the maggots out of a dead elephant's penis.  If you are White, you are culpable in the brutal murders of tens of thousands of White children here in the U.S.  You would have to climb up the ladder quite a way to even get to "disgrace."

  Add that to being a slave of the jews.  And I will PROVE it to you.  Jews make up a little more than 2% of the U.S. population.  If you are White and give half a cold turd about such an extreme minority, that PROVES you are enslaved by them.  I could go on.  But then again, you aren't worth it.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

krypto said:


> Add that to being a slave of the jews.  And I will PROVE it to you.  Jews make up a little more than 2% of the U.S. population.  If you are White and give half a cold turd about such an extreme minority, that PROVES you are enslaved by them.  I could go on.  But then again, you aren't worth it.



And he's an anti-Semite.    Of course!  Now we're getting down to the bottom of it.


----------



## Unkotare

"I could have probably..."


----------



## Unkotare

krypto said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would hope it would make our society better.  But giving it a shot would be better than not giving it a shot at all.  I would also hope that it improved our economy.  But let's say everybody on the planet was Stephen Hawkings good at mathematics.  How much demand would there be for mathematicians.  Also, according to a news program I was watching once, China is awash with unemployed engineers.  Obviously simply having the training isn't enough.  And from what I hear, having a college education here in the U.S. is no guarantee of finding employment.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you need to hear that college was no guarantee of a job? It's common sense. College can't teach you how to think. It's like going to the gym. A degree in muscles won't do anything for your muscles. You have to use them and then they get stronger.
> 
> Europeans don't spend much on a military so they do have more for social programs. But if you join the military they can help you with an education, it worked for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I hear, China is awash with unemployed engineers.  I doubt if it is because as engineers, they can't think.  Next, before Hitler came to power, Germany was in an economic ruin.  Hitler turned that ruin into an economic miracle.  Which probably was made more difficult by the allies having stolen about 65 billion in gold, in back then money.  That was for reparations for WW I.  Which Germany got sucked into like everybody else.  Hitler put a stop to that too.  But he was defeated.  I hear Germany made its last WW I reparation payment in about 2010.  As for what Germany and Japan spend on the military, though I don't know, I would doubt if it was much different as a percentage of their GDP as it is for the U.S.
Click to expand...




















And you would be wrong - again.


----------



## Divine Wind

krypto said:


> Why should people be given a free high school education.  Maybe they should just cut them loose after the eight grade and tell them that if they want more, they have to earn it.  Also, I have never been to college myself.  But from what I hear, the learning can be quite rigorous.  With that being the case, wouldn't you then in a way "earn it?"  Also, as everybody knows, having a college education is no guarantee of finding a suitable job afterward.  When having highly educated people is generally good for society in general, why should society take a shit on them by making them roll those dice, go deep into debt and hope things turn out for the best.


Dude, it's not free.  I pay a lot of taxes every year so kids can go to high school.

If a person has the talent, intellect and is willing to work for it, low interest college loans should be made available.  However, low interest loans have helped raise the price of college, not reduce them.  Shouldn't reducing the price of college be the priority?


----------



## Divine Wind

krypto said:


> I was watching some news program once about online education.  They basically said that it was a joke.  It was way too easy to get lost.  And those on line universities you hear about only work well for those trying to sell it.


Check out the link and let me know how easily you get lost.  I used it to teach my 15 year old niece algebra (she was flunking it in school).


----------



## Iceweasel

krypto said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would hope it would make our society better.  But giving it a shot would be better than not giving it a shot at all.  I would also hope that it improved our economy.  But let's say everybody on the planet was Stephen Hawkings good at mathematics.  How much demand would there be for mathematicians.  Also, according to a news program I was watching once, China is awash with unemployed engineers.  Obviously simply having the training isn't enough.  And from what I hear, having a college education here in the U.S. is no guarantee of finding employment.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you need to hear that college was no guarantee of a job? It's common sense. College can't teach you how to think. It's like going to the gym. A degree in muscles won't do anything for your muscles. You have to use them and then they get stronger.
> 
> Europeans don't spend much on a military so they do have more for social programs. But if you join the military they can help you with an education, it worked for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I hear, China is awash with unemployed engineers.  I doubt if it is because as engineers, they can't think.  Next, before Hitler came to power, Germany was in an economic ruin.  Hitler turned that ruin into an economic miracle.  Which probably was made more difficult by the allies having stolen about 65 billion in gold, in back then money.  That was for reparations for WW I.  Which Germany got sucked into like everybody else.  Hitler put a stop to that too.  But he was defeated.  I hear Germany made its last WW I reparation payment in about 2010.  As for what Germany and Japan spend on the military, though I don't know, I would doubt if it was much different as a percentage of their GDP as it is for the U.S.
Click to expand...

WTF? You are trying to make publicly funded higher ed more palatable by using Hitler?


----------



## Divine Wind

Some articles on College and the high cost/low benefit of higher education:

Will tuition ever stop increasing?
_These unprecedented levels of student loan debt have only been worsened by a lackluster economy. Around 50% of graduates with bachelor's degrees under 25 are either unemployed or underemployed, according to the Associated Press. It doesn't help that over the same period that saw rapid rises in tuition rates and tuition paid, incomes have stagnated. That means that a college education is increasingly unaffordable for most students and necessitates a continued increase in student loan debt_.

Making college more expensive: Our view
*Making college more expensive: Our view*

*Democrats' proposals do little to rein in costs.*
_The United States prides itself on being innovative and creative. Yet it is struggling to train its next generation of achievers. Despite rapidly rising sums that the federal government has devoted to loans and grants, American college students and recent graduates are wallowing in debt. At last count, they owed $1.2 trillion.

Not surprisingly, *the leading Democratic presidential candidates — Hillary Clinton,Bernie Sanders and Martin O'Malley — have come up with plans they say will make colleges more affordable and provide debt relief for millennials. Though well-intentioned, their plans threaten to drive up costs rather than rein them in. They would all throw more federal money at colleges while offering little but hope that these institutions would hold expenses down.*_
http://www.usatoday.com/story/opini...and-universities-editorials-debates/32431831/
_If history is any guide, colleges and universities will channel much of the additional money into areas that don't directly benefit students. They might also hike tuition, telling students not to worry because taxpayers will pick up much of the additional burden. A Federal Reserve Bank of New York report found that colleges increased tuition 40 cents for every dollar received in Pell Grants, and 65 cents for every dollar in subsidized loans._
http://www.usatoday.com/pages/interactives/sponsor-story/tourism-australia-wildlife/
_*Clinton's plan is the least ambitious and the most practical. Yet it still amounts to taxpayers spending a lot more money without concrete efforts to make colleges control costs.* Its centerpiece is a 10-year, $175 billion program of matching grants to states that would require states to reverse recent budget cuts. It would also allow students and graduates to refinance their debts at lower interest rates, expand programs that let people repay their loans as a percentage of their incomes, and enhance existing education tax credits.

She would pay for all this with higher taxes on wealthy Americans. While the affluent can and should pay more, this is a well that lawmakers can go to only so often. New revenue that goes to tuition assistance is money that can't be used to shore up Social Security or Medicare, expand the nation's infrastructure, or reduce the budget deficit.

Plans offered by Sanders and O'Malley would go even further, setting a goal of debt-free education for all students at all public universities.

*A better idea would be to take a magnifying glass to exactly why college costs have skyrocketed at three times the overall inflation rate since 1980. As with health care, the answer involves what happens when bills are paid with other people's money.

Too many universities have become bloated and inefficient, using their revenue in ways that don’t benefit the students’ education: Million dollar salaries awarded to top-paid college presidents. Professors who barely teach. Sparkling recreation centers, such as the one at Louisiana State University complete with a lazy river. Bloated bureaucracies with endless vice presidents. Money-losing sports programs*.

*It doesn’t take a Ph.D. to figure out where money could be saved, but persuading colleges to part with these extras won’t be easy. This is where the federal government and states can harness the leverage that accompanies their dollars to demand accountability, perhaps by awarding grants only to institutions that hold the line on tuition and fees.*

Contrary to what many schools would tell you, such cost cutting isn't impossible. Purdue University in Indiana has frozen its tuition for two straight years and will continue to do so for at least two more. To be sure, some of this has been done with the budgetary gimmick of taking more out-of-state students, who pay much higher rates. Even so, Purdue's focus on cost containment should be followed by other schools.

Only by attacking rising tuition at its root cause will the problem of college affordability be addressed. The Democratic candidates need a little more educating on this._


----------



## krypto

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add that to being a slave of the jews.  And I will PROVE it to you.  Jews make up a little more than 2% of the U.S. population.  If you are White and give half a cold turd about such an extreme minority, that PROVES you are enslaved by them.  I could go on.  But then again, you aren't worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he's an anti-Semite.    Of course!  Now we're getting down to the bottom of it.
Click to expand...


  Are you a jew?  Or are you a slave.  If you aren't jewish, it is interesting that you bring up "anti-semite."  Because as I mentioned in the post you are probably commenting on, jews only mkake up a little over 2% of the U.S. population.  Also, out of a world population of over 7 BILLION people, there are only about 14 million jews.  So if you aren't jewish, that you would bring up "anti-semite" over such an extreme minority PROVES you are a slave of the jews.  Now that we have gotten down to the bottom of that, I wish I could tell you more without getting banned.


----------



## krypto

Divine.Wind said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should people be given a free high school education.  Maybe they should just cut them loose after the eight grade and tell them that if they want more, they have to earn it.  Also, I have never been to college myself.  But from what I hear, the learning can be quite rigorous.  With that being the case, wouldn't you then in a way "earn it?"  Also, as everybody knows, having a college education is no guarantee of finding a suitable job afterward.  When having highly educated people is generally good for society in general, why should society take a shit on them by making them roll those dice, go deep into debt and hope things turn out for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, it's not free.  I pay a lot of taxes every year so kids can go to high school.
> 
> If a person has the talent, intellect and is willing to work for it, low interest college loans should be made available.  However, low interest loans have helped raise the price of college, not reduce them.  Shouldn't reducing the price of college be the priority?
Click to expand...


  When I went to highschool, I was never charged for it.  That's all that matters.  Next, if you make college free, reducing the price of college would be accomplished.


----------



## krypto

Iceweasel said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would hope it would make our society better.  But giving it a shot would be better than not giving it a shot at all.  I would also hope that it improved our economy.  But let's say everybody on the planet was Stephen Hawkings good at mathematics.  How much demand would there be for mathematicians.  Also, according to a news program I was watching once, China is awash with unemployed engineers.  Obviously simply having the training isn't enough.  And from what I hear, having a college education here in the U.S. is no guarantee of finding employment.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you need to hear that college was no guarantee of a job? It's common sense. College can't teach you how to think. It's like going to the gym. A degree in muscles won't do anything for your muscles. You have to use them and then they get stronger.
> 
> Europeans don't spend much on a military so they do have more for social programs. But if you join the military they can help you with an education, it worked for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I hear, China is awash with unemployed engineers.  I doubt if it is because as engineers, they can't think.  Next, before Hitler came to power, Germany was in an economic ruin.  Hitler turned that ruin into an economic miracle.  Which probably was made more difficult by the allies having stolen about 65 billion in gold, in back then money.  That was for reparations for WW I.  Which Germany got sucked into like everybody else.  Hitler put a stop to that too.  But he was defeated.  I hear Germany made its last WW I reparation payment in about 2010.  As for what Germany and Japan spend on the military, though I don't know, I would doubt if it was much different as a percentage of their GDP as it is for the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF? You are trying to make publicly funded higher ed more palatable by using Hitler?
Click to expand...


  Why bring Hitler into it?  Because Hitler was a GOD!  Almost everything you have ever been taught or heard about him are damnable LIES!  If Hitler was running this country, there probably would be free college education.  (As well as free health coverage)  Though that would probably mean that negroes would have part of the U.S. as their own homeland and the same having been done for latinos.  But that would be an incredibly small price to pay.  Because Whites just don't need non-whites around.


----------



## krypto

Divine.Wind said:


> Some articles on College and the high cost/low benefit of higher education:
> 
> Will tuition ever stop increasing?
> _These unprecedented levels of student loan debt have only been worsened by a lackluster economy. Around 50% of graduates with bachelor's degrees under 25 are either unemployed or underemployed, according to the Associated Press. It doesn't help that over the same period that saw rapid rises in tuition rates and tuition paid, incomes have stagnated. That means that a college education is increasingly unaffordable for most students and necessitates a continued increase in student loan debt_.
> 
> Making college more expensive: Our view
> *Making college more expensive: Our view*
> 
> *Democrats' proposals do little to rein in costs.*
> _The United States prides itself on being innovative and creative. Yet it is struggling to train its next generation of achievers. Despite rapidly rising sums that the federal government has devoted to loans and grants, American college students and recent graduates are wallowing in debt. At last count, they owed $1.2 trillion.
> 
> Not surprisingly, *the leading Democratic presidential candidates — Hillary Clinton,Bernie Sanders and Martin O'Malley — have come up with plans they say will make colleges more affordable and provide debt relief for millennials. Though well-intentioned, their plans threaten to drive up costs rather than rein them in. They would all throw more federal money at colleges while offering little but hope that these institutions would hold expenses down.*
> If history is any guide, colleges and universities will channel much of the additional money into areas that don't directly benefit students. They might also hike tuition, telling students not to worry because taxpayers will pick up much of the additional burden. A Federal Reserve Bank of New York report found that colleges increased tuition 40 cents for every dollar received in Pell Grants, and 65 cents for every dollar in subsidized loans.
> *Clinton's plan is the least ambitious and the most practical. Yet it still amounts to taxpayers spending a lot more money without concrete efforts to make colleges control costs.* Its centerpiece is a 10-year, $175 billion program of matching grants to states that would require states to reverse recent budget cuts. It would also allow students and graduates to refinance their debts at lower interest rates, expand programs that let people repay their loans as a percentage of their incomes, and enhance existing education tax credits.
> 
> She would pay for all this with higher taxes on wealthy Americans. While the affluent can and should pay more, this is a well that lawmakers can go to only so often. New revenue that goes to tuition assistance is money that can't be used to shore up Social Security or Medicare, expand the nation's infrastructure, or reduce the budget deficit.
> 
> Plans offered by Sanders and O'Malley would go even further, setting a goal of debt-free education for all students at all public universities.
> 
> *A better idea would be to take a magnifying glass to exactly why college costs have skyrocketed at three times the overall inflation rate since 1980. As with health care, the answer involves what happens when bills are paid with other people's money.
> 
> Too many universities have become bloated and inefficient, using their revenue in ways that don’t benefit the students’ education: Million dollar salaries awarded to top-paid college presidents. Professors who barely teach. Sparkling recreation centers, such as the one at Louisiana State University complete with a lazy river. Bloated bureaucracies with endless vice presidents. Money-losing sports programs*.
> 
> *It doesn’t take a Ph.D. to figure out where money could be saved, but persuading colleges to part with these extras won’t be easy. This is where the federal government and states can harness the leverage that accompanies their dollars to demand accountability, perhaps by awarding grants only to institutions that hold the line on tuition and fees.*
> 
> Contrary to what many schools would tell you, such cost cutting isn't impossible. Purdue University in Indiana has frozen its tuition for two straight years and will continue to do so for at least two more. To be sure, some of this has been done with the budgetary gimmick of taking more out-of-state students, who pay much higher rates. Even so, Purdue's focus on cost containment should be followed by other schools.
> 
> Only by attacking rising tuition at its root cause will the problem of college affordability be addressed. The Democratic candidates need a little more educating on this._



  There is no "root cause."  But there are many causes.  Most of which can be found in what we are.  That effects how we behave.  Just as what chimpanzees are effects how they behave and what bonobos are effects how they behave.  After that is our diseased capitalist, expansionist and consumerism driven economy.  But probably the biggest problem is living in a multiethnic society.  Different creatures just don't like being around each other.  It doesn't happen in the wild, and it shouldn't happen among parasitic humans.  

  That is why I think both Germany and Japan kick America's ass when it comes to the value of their yearly exports.  Because in Germany, they have mostly Germans.  And in Japan, they have mostly Japanese.  This makes them more patriotic and gives them a heightened sense of community.  Which in turm makes them happier.  And happier people are more productive.  If college professors lived in a society that they were happier to live in, they would be willing to take less to do what they do.


----------



## Lewdog

krypto said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some articles on College and the high cost/low benefit of higher education:
> 
> Will tuition ever stop increasing?
> _These unprecedented levels of student loan debt have only been worsened by a lackluster economy. Around 50% of graduates with bachelor's degrees under 25 are either unemployed or underemployed, according to the Associated Press. It doesn't help that over the same period that saw rapid rises in tuition rates and tuition paid, incomes have stagnated. That means that a college education is increasingly unaffordable for most students and necessitates a continued increase in student loan debt_.
> 
> Making college more expensive: Our view
> *Making college more expensive: Our view*
> 
> *Democrats' proposals do little to rein in costs.*
> _The United States prides itself on being innovative and creative. Yet it is struggling to train its next generation of achievers. Despite rapidly rising sums that the federal government has devoted to loans and grants, American college students and recent graduates are wallowing in debt. At last count, they owed $1.2 trillion.
> 
> Not surprisingly, *the leading Democratic presidential candidates — Hillary Clinton,Bernie Sanders and Martin O'Malley — have come up with plans they say will make colleges more affordable and provide debt relief for millennials. Though well-intentioned, their plans threaten to drive up costs rather than rein them in. They would all throw more federal money at colleges while offering little but hope that these institutions would hold expenses down.*
> If history is any guide, colleges and universities will channel much of the additional money into areas that don't directly benefit students. They might also hike tuition, telling students not to worry because taxpayers will pick up much of the additional burden. A Federal Reserve Bank of New York report found that colleges increased tuition 40 cents for every dollar received in Pell Grants, and 65 cents for every dollar in subsidized loans.
> *Clinton's plan is the least ambitious and the most practical. Yet it still amounts to taxpayers spending a lot more money without concrete efforts to make colleges control costs.* Its centerpiece is a 10-year, $175 billion program of matching grants to states that would require states to reverse recent budget cuts. It would also allow students and graduates to refinance their debts at lower interest rates, expand programs that let people repay their loans as a percentage of their incomes, and enhance existing education tax credits.
> 
> She would pay for all this with higher taxes on wealthy Americans. While the affluent can and should pay more, this is a well that lawmakers can go to only so often. New revenue that goes to tuition assistance is money that can't be used to shore up Social Security or Medicare, expand the nation's infrastructure, or reduce the budget deficit.
> 
> Plans offered by Sanders and O'Malley would go even further, setting a goal of debt-free education for all students at all public universities.
> 
> *A better idea would be to take a magnifying glass to exactly why college costs have skyrocketed at three times the overall inflation rate since 1980. As with health care, the answer involves what happens when bills are paid with other people's money.
> 
> Too many universities have become bloated and inefficient, using their revenue in ways that don’t benefit the students’ education: Million dollar salaries awarded to top-paid college presidents. Professors who barely teach. Sparkling recreation centers, such as the one at Louisiana State University complete with a lazy river. Bloated bureaucracies with endless vice presidents. Money-losing sports programs*.
> 
> *It doesn’t take a Ph.D. to figure out where money could be saved, but persuading colleges to part with these extras won’t be easy. This is where the federal government and states can harness the leverage that accompanies their dollars to demand accountability, perhaps by awarding grants only to institutions that hold the line on tuition and fees.*
> 
> Contrary to what many schools would tell you, such cost cutting isn't impossible. Purdue University in Indiana has frozen its tuition for two straight years and will continue to do so for at least two more. To be sure, some of this has been done with the budgetary gimmick of taking more out-of-state students, who pay much higher rates. Even so, Purdue's focus on cost containment should be followed by other schools.
> 
> Only by attacking rising tuition at its root cause will the problem of college affordability be addressed. The Democratic candidates need a little more educating on this._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "root cause."  But there are many causes.  Most of which can be found in what we are.  That effects how we behave.  Just as what chimpanzees are effects how they behave and what bonobos are effects how they behave.  After that is our diseased capitalist, expansionist and consumerism driven economy.  But probably the biggest problem is living in a multiethnic society.  Different creatures just don't like being around each other.  It doesn't happen in the wild, and it shouldn't happen among parasitic humans.
> 
> That is why I think both Germany and Japan kick America's ass when it comes to the value of their yearly exports.  Because in Germany, they have mostly Germans.  And in Japan, they have mostly Japanese.  This makes them more patriotic and gives them a heightened sense of community.  Which in turm makes them happier.  And happier people are more productive.  If college professors lived in a society that they were happier to live in, they would be willing to take less to do what they do.
Click to expand...


Aww man did you have to go there?


----------



## Unkotare

krypto said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add that to being a slave of the jews.  And I will PROVE it to you.  Jews make up a little more than 2% of the U.S. population.  If you are White and give half a cold turd about such an extreme minority, that PROVES you are enslaved by them.  I could go on.  But then again, you aren't worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he's an anti-Semite.    Of course!  Now we're getting down to the bottom of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a jew?  Or are you a slave.  If you aren't jewish, it is interesting that you bring up "anti-semite."  Because as I mentioned in the post you are probably commenting on, jews only mkake up a little over 2% of the U.S. population.  Also, out of a world population of over 7 BILLION people, there are only about 14 million jews.  So if you aren't jewish, that you would bring up "anti-semite" over such an extreme minority PROVES you are a slave of the jews.  Now that we have gotten down to the bottom of that, I wish I could tell you more without getting banned.
Click to expand...


Stop relying on your cowardice to shy away from speaking your mind, filthy bigot. Grow a backbone or shut up about it. Your idiotic Antisemitism has nothing to do with the topic at hand.


----------



## Divine Wind

krypto said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add that to being a slave of the jews.  And I will PROVE it to you.  Jews make up a little more than 2% of the U.S. population.  If you are White and give half a cold turd about such an extreme minority, that PROVES you are enslaved by them.  I could go on.  But then again, you aren't worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he's an anti-Semite.    Of course!  Now we're getting down to the bottom of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a jew?  Or are you a slave.  If you aren't jewish, it is interesting that you bring up "anti-semite."  Because as I mentioned in the post you are probably commenting on, jews only mkake up a little over 2% of the U.S. population.  Also, out of a world population of over 7 BILLION people, there are only about 14 million jews.  *So if you aren't jewish, that you would bring up "anti-semite" over such an extreme minority PROVES you are a slave of the jews.*  Now that we have gotten down to the bottom of that, I wish I could tell you more without getting banned.
Click to expand...

LOL.  Dude, you just proved Dont Taz Me Bro correct.


----------



## Divine Wind

krypto said:


> When I went to highschool, I was never charged for it.  That's all that matters.  Next, if you make college free, reducing the price of college would be accomplished.


Your parents were charged along with all the other taxpaying adults so just because you got a free ride doesn't mean HS was free. Maybe if you took some of those Khan Academy math and economic lessons you'd understand why saying "_if you make college free, reducing the price of college would be accomplished_" is so woefully ignorant of reality....and you should have your HS diploma revoked.


----------



## Divine Wind

krypto said:


> Why bring Hitler into it?  Because Hitler was a GOD!  Almost everything you have ever been taught or heard about him are damnable LIES!  If Hitler was running this country, there probably would be free college education.  (As well as free health coverage)  Though that would probably mean that negroes would have part of the U.S. as their own homeland and the same having been done for latinos.  But that would be an incredibly small price to pay.  Because Whites just don't need non-whites around.


Dude, college can't save you from yourself.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Many free online courses are available thru top universities. Community college is nearly free for low income students, and dirt cheap for everyone else (in California). 

The internet has opened up tons of opportunity for information sharing and self learning. Imagine using virtual reality to simulate a classroom experience with a 'room' full of avatar classmates.

Universities are centers of learning. But, learning has no center in the digital age. Information is everywhere. It's merely cultural lag and centralized accreditation authority that maintain the current model of higher education. Too many cheaper alternatives exist, so the model is ripe for disruption.

Politicians try to solve yesterday's problems. We don't need to save universities or make the current dinosaur 'affordable'. We need to create the education system of tomorrow


----------



## Divine Wind

Treeshepherd said:


> Many free online courses are available thru top universities. Community college is nearly free for low income students, and dirt cheap for everyone else (in California).
> 
> The internet has opened up tons of opportunity for information sharing and self learning. Imagine using virtual reality to simulate a classroom experience with a 'room' full of avatar classmates.
> 
> Universities are centers of learning. But, learning has no center in the digital age. Information is everywhere. It's merely cultural lag and centralized accreditation authority that maintain the current model of higher education. Too many cheaper alternatives exist, so the model is ripe for disruption.
> 
> Politicians try to solve yesterday's problems. We don't need to save universities or make the current dinosaur 'affordable'. We need to create the education system of tomorrow


Agreed, but try telling that to racist, antisemitic slacker potheads.


----------



## krypto

Divine.Wind said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add that to being a slave of the jews.  And I will PROVE it to you.  Jews make up a little more than 2% of the U.S. population.  If you are White and give half a cold turd about such an extreme minority, that PROVES you are enslaved by them.  I could go on.  But then again, you aren't worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he's an anti-Semite.    Of course!  Now we're getting down to the bottom of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you a jew?  Or are you a slave.  If you aren't jewish, it is interesting that you bring up "anti-semite."  Because as I mentioned in the post you are probably commenting on, jews only mkake up a little over 2% of the U.S. population.  Also, out of a world population of over 7 BILLION people, there are only about 14 million jews.  *So if you aren't jewish, that you would bring up "anti-semite" over such an extreme minority PROVES you are a slave of the jews.*  Now that we have gotten down to the bottom of that, I wish I could tell you more without getting banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.  Dude, you just proved Dont Taz Me Bro correct.
Click to expand...


  Do tell.  How.


----------



## Divine Wind

krypto said:


> Do tell.  How.


With at least two of your racist, antisemitic rants on this thread.  I'm sure there are more.


----------



## krypto

Divine.Wind said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I went to highschool, I was never charged for it.  That's all that matters.  Next, if you make college free, reducing the price of college would be accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> Your parents were charged along with all the other taxpaying adults so just because you got a free ride doesn't mean HS was free. Maybe if you took some of those Khan Academy math and economic lessons you'd understand why saying "_if you make college free, reducing the price of college would be accomplished_" is so woefully ignorant of reality....and you should have your HS diploma revoked.
Click to expand...


  I am seeing the divine wind of ignorance with you.  I never said that highschool or anything was free.  But with high school, it wasn't the students who were charged for it.  That is all that matters.  The same would be true if college was free, for students.  What we should do to "pay" for it is to stop all tax completely.  Just do what the pharoahs did when they wanted a pyramid built.  Just command the people to do it.  

  You know, if an ant or termite colony can make a society work without money, humans should be able to.  But I am talking about doing so as humans.  Not exactly how insects do it.  If somebody has a difficult intellectual job, you just compensate them more by giving them a little better car or a little bigger house.  With a little more land.  After all, insulation from other people is what most people seem to prefer.  And in our society, I can't blame them.  I am reminded of the old saying, "Good fences make good neighbors."  Also, I decided to not take part in the full high school brainwashing program.  So I dropped out.


----------



## krypto

Divine.Wind said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why bring Hitler into it?  Because Hitler was a GOD!  Almost everything you have ever been taught or heard about him are damnable LIES!  If Hitler was running this country, there probably would be free college education.  (As well as free health coverage)  Though that would probably mean that negroes would have part of the U.S. as their own homeland and the same having been done for latinos.  But that would be an incredibly small price to pay.  Because Whites just don't need non-whites around.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, college can't save you from yourself.
Click to expand...


  What.  Did I say something you disagree with?


----------



## Divine Wind

krypto said:


> I am seeing the divine wind of ignorance with you..........Also, I decided to not take part in the full high school brainwashing program. So I dropped out.


No worries.  I expect that from high school dropouts, idiots, racists and the like.  Have a nice life.


----------



## krypto

Treeshepherd said:


> Many free online courses are available thru top universities. Community college is nearly free for low income students, and dirt cheap for everyone else (in California).
> 
> The internet has opened up tons of opportunity for information sharing and self learning. Imagine using virtual reality to simulate a classroom experience with a 'room' full of avatar classmates.
> 
> Universities are centers of learning. But, learning has no center in the digital age. Information is everywhere. It's merely cultural lag and centralized accreditation authority that maintain the current model of higher education. Too many cheaper alternatives exist, so the model is ripe for disruption.
> 
> Politicians try to solve yesterday's problems. We don't need to save universities or make the current dinosaur 'affordable'. We need to create the education system of tomorrow



  In the realm of classrooms with students in them, I think we should stick with what works.  I have also seen that some classes are starting to use an interesting technology.  Each student is basically given an electronic clicker.  If a professor says something that a student didn't quite understand, he presses the clicker.  There is no being singled out as a dummy by raising your hand to ask the teacher something.  The teacher just explains what he just did again.

  Also, if it changes very drastically, the "education system of tomorrow" is likely to be what it was in the past.  What Benjamin Franklin had to endure.  Indentured servitude.  As an indentured apprentice.  I hear that on the job training works pretty well.  And from what I also hear, by the time students graduate, they forget 90% of what they learned.  It's no wonder that tests are usually those multiple guess tests.


----------



## krypto

Divine.Wind said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do tell.  How.
> 
> 
> 
> With at least two of your racist, antisemitic rants on this thread.  I'm sure there are more.
Click to expand...


  That isn't telling me how.  I said that whoever, probably like you, is a slave of the jews.  The "proof" I gave didn't seem to be good enough for you.  How few jews do you think there need to be in the U.S. to make anti-semitism a non-issue. 1/4 of 1%?


----------



## Divine Wind

krypto said:


> In the realm of classrooms with students in them, I think we should stick with what works.  I have also seen that some classes are starting to use an interesting technology.  Each student is basically given an electronic clicker.  If a professor says something that a student didn't quite understand, he presses the clicker.  There is no being singled out as a dummy by raising your hand to ask the teacher something.  The teacher just explains what he just did again.
> 
> Also, if it changes very drastically, the "education system of tomorrow" is likely to be what it was in the past.  What Benjamin Franklin had to endure.  Indentured servitude.  As an indentured apprentice.  I hear that on the job training works pretty well.  And from what I also hear, by the time students graduate, they forget 90% of what they learned.  It's no wonder that tests are usually those multiple guess tests.


Better to just kick out all the dumbasses and let the smart kids get back to learning.  The dumbasses can start immediately training in the minimum wage, paper hat job they'll have for life.


----------



## krypto

Divine.Wind said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am seeing the divine wind of ignorance with you..........Also, I decided to not take part in the full high school brainwashing program. So I dropped out.
> 
> 
> 
> No worries.  I expect that from high school dropouts, idiots, racists and the like.  Have a nice life.
Click to expand...


  Strange.  You call me names.  But you have yet to refute anything I said.  I wonder who that makes the real idiot.


----------



## Divine Wind

krypto said:


> That isn't telling me how.  I said that whoever, probably like you, is a slave of the jews.  The "proof" I gave didn't seem to be good enough for you.  How few jews do you think there need to be in the U.S. to make anti-semitism a non-issue. 1/4 of 1%?


Maybe you shouldn't have dropped out of high school, eh?


----------



## Divine Wind

krypto said:


> Strange.  You call me names.  But you have yet to refute anything I said.  I wonder who that makes the real idiot.


Scroll up and read again.


----------



## krypto

Divine.Wind said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the realm of classrooms with students in them, I think we should stick with what works.  I have also seen that some classes are starting to use an interesting technology.  Each student is basically given an electronic clicker.  If a professor says something that a student didn't quite understand, he presses the clicker.  There is no being singled out as a dummy by raising your hand to ask the teacher something.  The teacher just explains what he just did again.
> 
> Also, if it changes very drastically, the "education system of tomorrow" is likely to be what it was in the past.  What Benjamin Franklin had to endure.  Indentured servitude.  As an indentured apprentice.  I hear that on the job training works pretty well.  And from what I also hear, by the time students graduate, they forget 90% of what they learned.  It's no wonder that tests are usually those multiple guess tests.
> 
> 
> 
> Better to just kick out all the dumbasses and let the smart kids get back to learning.  The dumbasses can start immediately training in the minimum wage, paper hat job they'll have for life.
Click to expand...


  Yes.  You can thank Bill Clinton for that.  Because just as Ross Perot predicted, there was a huge sucking sound heard as jobs left America.  Leaving many Americans in tou new "service based" economy nothing better to do than flip each other's burgers.  Let me guess.  You think that having a healthy middle class is a bunch of horse shit too.  And no doubt because you think those who were in it weren't working hard enough for it.


----------



## Treeshepherd

krypto said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many free online courses are available thru top universities. Community college is nearly free for low income students, and dirt cheap for everyone else (in California).
> 
> The internet has opened up tons of opportunity for information sharing and self learning. Imagine using virtual reality to simulate a classroom experience with a 'room' full of avatar classmates.
> 
> Universities are centers of learning. But, learning has no center in the digital age. Information is everywhere. It's merely cultural lag and centralized accreditation authority that maintain the current model of higher education. Too many cheaper alternatives exist, so the model is ripe for disruption.
> 
> Politicians try to solve yesterday's problems. We don't need to save universities or make the current dinosaur 'affordable'. We need to create the education system of tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the realm of classrooms with students in them, I think we should stick with what works.  I have also seen that some classes are starting to use an interesting technology.  Each student is basically given an electronic clicker.  If a professor says something that a student didn't quite understand, he presses the clicker.  There is no being singled out as a dummy by raising your hand to ask the teacher something.  The teacher just explains what he just did again.
> 
> Also, if it changes very drastically, the "education system of tomorrow" is likely to be what it was in the past.  What Benjamin Franklin had to endure.  Indentured servitude.  As an indentured apprentice.  I hear that on the job training works pretty well.  And from what I also hear, by the time students graduate, they forget 90% of what they learned.  It's no wonder that tests are usually those multiple guess tests.
Click to expand...


In the days of Ben Franklin most people were educated by mentors or personal tutors. The same may be true in the future, except each student would have  multiple  mentors from all over the world on specialized topics


----------



## Divine Wind

krypto said:


> Yes.  You can thank Bill Clinton for that.  Because just as Ross Perot predicted, there was a huge sucking sound heard as jobs left America.  Leaving many Americans in tou new "service based" economy nothing better to do than flip each other's burgers.  Let me guess.  You think that having a healthy middle class is a bunch of horse shit too.  And no doubt because you think those who were in it weren't working hard enough for it.


Wow.  Hit a nerve did I?  So you blame your lack of middle class income on the government and not your own lack of education and ambition?  You're the one who claimed to have dropped out of high school.  Did you ever earn a GED?  Did you ever take night classes at a community college?


----------



## krypto

Divine.Wind said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't telling me how.  I said that whoever, probably like you, is a slave of the jews.  The "proof" I gave didn't seem to be good enough for you.  How few jews do you think there need to be in the U.S. to make anti-semitism a non-issue. 1/4 of 1%?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't have dropped out of high school, eh?
Click to expand...


  Unlike "chosen of god" jews or negroes dating white girls, I have nothing to prove.  If I told you what I have done, you would be amazed.  Even as a high school dropout, you are a worm compared to me.  Apart from the first thing I mentioned, in the near future you are going to be hearing something so great that it will make you drop to your knees in disbelief.  I want you to remember this.  Because when that happens, I want you to keep in mind that it was I who did it.  But before you do so, don't bother asking me for details.


----------



## krypto

Divine.Wind said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange.  You call me names.  But you have yet to refute anything I said.  I wonder who that makes the real idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll up and read again.
Click to expand...


  I don't care what TR said.  You should concentrate on what I say.


----------



## krypto

Divine.Wind said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  You can thank Bill Clinton for that.  Because just as Ross Perot predicted, there was a huge sucking sound heard as jobs left America.  Leaving many Americans in tou new "service based" economy nothing better to do than flip each other's burgers.  Let me guess.  You think that having a healthy middle class is a bunch of horse shit too.  And no doubt because you think those who were in it weren't working hard enough for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Hit a nerve did I?  So you blame your lack of middle class income on the government and not your own lack of education and ambition?  You're the one who claimed to have dropped out of high school.  Did you ever earn a GED?  Did you ever take night classes at a community college?
Click to expand...


  What I said wasn't about me.  If I wasn't even born, those things would have still happened.


----------



## Lewdog

krypto said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't telling me how.  I said that whoever, probably like you, is a slave of the jews.  The "proof" I gave didn't seem to be good enough for you.  How few jews do you think there need to be in the U.S. to make anti-semitism a non-issue. 1/4 of 1%?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't have dropped out of high school, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike "chosen of god" jews or negroes dating white girls, I have nothing to prove.  If I told you what I have done, you would be amazed.  Even as a high school dropout, you are a worm compared to me.  Apart from the first thing I mentioned, in the near future you are going to be hearing something so great that it will make you drop to your knees in disbelief.  I want you to remember this.  Because when that happens, I want you to keep in mind that it was I who did it.  But before you do so, don't bother asking me for details.
Click to expand...


Uhm, someone already blew up a federal building using fertilizer... so don't do that.


----------



## krypto

Lewdog said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't telling me how.  I said that whoever, probably like you, is a slave of the jews.  The "proof" I gave didn't seem to be good enough for you.  How few jews do you think there need to be in the U.S. to make anti-semitism a non-issue. 1/4 of 1%?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't have dropped out of high school, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike "chosen of god" jews or negroes dating white girls, I have nothing to prove.  If I told you what I have done, you would be amazed.  Even as a high school dropout, you are a worm compared to me.  Apart from the first thing I mentioned, in the near future you are going to be hearing something so great that it will make you drop to your knees in disbelief.  I want you to remember this.  Because when that happens, I want you to keep in mind that it was I who did it.  But before you do so, don't bother asking me for details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhm, someone already blew up a federal building using fertilizer... so don't do that.
Click to expand...


  I wasn't talking about any sort of bad or destructive thing.


----------



## Divine Wind

krypto said:


> ....If I told you what I have done, you would be amazed...


Amazed?  Doubtful.  Since you know nothing about me nor my history, your braggadocio is most like a cry for attention and a pitiful attempt to come off as successful at something.


----------



## Divine Wind

Lewdog said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't telling me how.  I said that whoever, probably like you, is a slave of the jews.  The "proof" I gave didn't seem to be good enough for you.  How few jews do you think there need to be in the U.S. to make anti-semitism a non-issue. 1/4 of 1%?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't have dropped out of high school, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike "chosen of god" jews or negroes dating white girls, I have nothing to prove.  If I told you what I have done, you would be amazed.  Even as a high school dropout, you are a worm compared to me.  Apart from the first thing I mentioned, in the near future you are going to be hearing something so great that it will make you drop to your knees in disbelief.  I want you to remember this.  Because when that happens, I want you to keep in mind that it was I who did it.  But before you do so, don't bother asking me for details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhm, someone already blew up a federal building using fertilizer... so don't do that.
Click to expand...

Agreed.   krypto don't shoot any people either, even if you think they are "_"chosen of god" jews or negroes dating white girls_".


----------



## Markle

SAYIT said:


> If they can't find jobs in their chosen fields they can teach at one of those "free" colleges. See ... problem solved.
> 
> Those who can, do ... those who can't, teach.



What about those who do both extremely well?


----------



## gallantwarrior

DGS49 said:


> There are two sides to the "Free College" coin.  Americans like to embrace the "free" side, but the "college" side - not so much.
> 
> Because we have universally adopted the ridiculous notion that a college education should be available for anyone who wants one.  Consequently, our colleges cater to millions of young "adults" who are, to put it bluntly, "not college material."  They teach remedial courses, their level of academic rigor is a joke, and most of the offered college majors are irrelevant, worthless nonsense. Ethnic studies?  Are you kidding me?
> 
> Germany has "free" universities, but the requirements for admission are rigorous, and not subject to distortion based on race, gender, or other extraneous factors.
> 
> I would wholeheartedly support "free" college at state schools for the top 20% of 18-year-olds, based on QUANTITATIVE criteria - mainly objective test scores.  For the other 80%, they would be free to go anywhere they could afford to go - at their own expense, with no government loans or subsidies.
> 
> And I submit that diplomas from such state colleges would be quite valuable, as employers would know that the students are all top-notch, and the coursework is no nonsense.
> 
> But of course, excellence in education is a fantastical pipe dream as long as Lefties control Academe.  They would insist on "diversity" in the "free" state universities, which would in-turn require watered-down course work, bullshit majors, and we would be no better off than we are now.


When I lived in Germany, they also provided opportunities for those "not college material" young people who preferred to pursue the trades.  Apprenticeships were offered in a wide range of technical fields.  Usually around age 14, youngsters chose to either enter a trade-related training program or to continue an academic career.  In this country, trades are frowned upon as being some kind of lower class profession.  I don't know...what does your plumber make?


----------



## Lewdog

gallantwarrior said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are two sides to the "Free College" coin.  Americans like to embrace the "free" side, but the "college" side - not so much.
> 
> Because we have universally adopted the ridiculous notion that a college education should be available for anyone who wants one.  Consequently, our colleges cater to millions of young "adults" who are, to put it bluntly, "not college material."  They teach remedial courses, their level of academic rigor is a joke, and most of the offered college majors are irrelevant, worthless nonsense. Ethnic studies?  Are you kidding me?
> 
> Germany has "free" universities, but the requirements for admission are rigorous, and not subject to distortion based on race, gender, or other extraneous factors.
> 
> I would wholeheartedly support "free" college at state schools for the top 20% of 18-year-olds, based on QUANTITATIVE criteria - mainly objective test scores.  For the other 80%, they would be free to go anywhere they could afford to go - at their own expense, with no government loans or subsidies.
> 
> And I submit that diplomas from such state colleges would be quite valuable, as employers would know that the students are all top-notch, and the coursework is no nonsense.
> 
> But of course, excellence in education is a fantastical pipe dream as long as Lefties control Academe.  They would insist on "diversity" in the "free" state universities, which would in-turn require watered-down course work, bullshit majors, and we would be no better off than we are now.
> 
> 
> 
> When I lived in Germany, they also provided opportunities for those "not college material" young people who preferred to pursue the trades.  Apprenticeships were offered in a wide range of technical fields.  Usually around age 14, youngsters chose to either enter a trade-related training program or to continue an academic career.  In this country, trades are frowned upon as being some kind of lower class profession.  I don't know...what does your plumber make?
Click to expand...


Ones that get into the Unions and get jobs at companies can make good money.


----------



## Markle

In addition to being a Realtor and real estate instructor, I am also a professional speaker and am on a number of speaker bureaus.

I say that only because what I have found, without exception, is that any training or education courses offered for free are poorly attended or the participants pay only token attention.

Charging for the course or seminar, even a nominal, reasonable amount increases attendance along with participation and attention.

Which brings me to the difference between the results in American colleges and universities and those in countries with free everything.  Take medicine, for instance, our four top research hospitals alone have discovered more new drugs, procedures, and technology than any half dozen or more countries with free college and free healthcare.
,


----------



## Markle

Lewdog said:


> Ones that get into the Unions and get jobs at companies can make good money.



As you know, unions have destroyed more jobs and industry, by far, than they created.


----------



## Lewdog

Markle said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ones that get into the Unions and get jobs at companies can make good money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, unions have destroyed more jobs and industry, by far, than they created.
Click to expand...



I don't like unions either, BUT they help you to get better pay.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Lewdog said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are two sides to the "Free College" coin.  Americans like to embrace the "free" side, but the "college" side - not so much.
> 
> Because we have universally adopted the ridiculous notion that a college education should be available for anyone who wants one.  Consequently, our colleges cater to millions of young "adults" who are, to put it bluntly, "not college material."  They teach remedial courses, their level of academic rigor is a joke, and most of the offered college majors are irrelevant, worthless nonsense. Ethnic studies?  Are you kidding me?
> 
> Germany has "free" universities, but the requirements for admission are rigorous, and not subject to distortion based on race, gender, or other extraneous factors.
> 
> I would wholeheartedly support "free" college at state schools for the top 20% of 18-year-olds, based on QUANTITATIVE criteria - mainly objective test scores.  For the other 80%, they would be free to go anywhere they could afford to go - at their own expense, with no government loans or subsidies.
> 
> And I submit that diplomas from such state colleges would be quite valuable, as employers would know that the students are all top-notch, and the coursework is no nonsense.
> 
> But of course, excellence in education is a fantastical pipe dream as long as Lefties control Academe.  They would insist on "diversity" in the "free" state universities, which would in-turn require watered-down course work, bullshit majors, and we would be no better off than we are now.
> 
> 
> 
> When I lived in Germany, they also provided opportunities for those "not college material" young people who preferred to pursue the trades.  Apprenticeships were offered in a wide range of technical fields.  Usually around age 14, youngsters chose to either enter a trade-related training program or to continue an academic career.  In this country, trades are frowned upon as being some kind of lower class profession.  I don't know...what does your plumber make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ones that get into the Unions and get jobs at companies can make good money.
Click to expand...

Trade unions in Germany are NOT the same as the "trades" here.  Trade unions in Europe still represent the tradesmen, unlike here, where unions are primarily focused on enriching those who "administer" the trade unions.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Lewdog said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ones that get into the Unions and get jobs at companies can make good money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, unions have destroyed more jobs and industry, by far, than they created.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like unions either, BUT they help you to get better pay.
Click to expand...

"Trade" unions here _might_ get better pay and benefits for their members, but at what cost?  My experience is that the union is in bed with the employer, the workers get some token concession, and the union and employer make out like big dogs.


----------



## gallantwarrior

I have managed to negotiate quite satisfactory compensation, including raises, with my current (non-union) employer.  I have done this by improving my value through training and accepting increased responsibility.  Imagine that!  I do more, I know more, I get paid more!  Damned!


----------



## Divine Wind

Lewdog said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are two sides to the "Free College" coin.  Americans like to embrace the "free" side, but the "college" side - not so much.
> 
> Because we have universally adopted the ridiculous notion that a college education should be available for anyone who wants one.  Consequently, our colleges cater to millions of young "adults" who are, to put it bluntly, "not college material."  They teach remedial courses, their level of academic rigor is a joke, and most of the offered college majors are irrelevant, worthless nonsense. Ethnic studies?  Are you kidding me?
> 
> Germany has "free" universities, but the requirements for admission are rigorous, and not subject to distortion based on race, gender, or other extraneous factors.
> 
> I would wholeheartedly support "free" college at state schools for the top 20% of 18-year-olds, based on QUANTITATIVE criteria - mainly objective test scores.  For the other 80%, they would be free to go anywhere they could afford to go - at their own expense, with no government loans or subsidies.
> 
> And I submit that diplomas from such state colleges would be quite valuable, as employers would know that the students are all top-notch, and the coursework is no nonsense.
> 
> But of course, excellence in education is a fantastical pipe dream as long as Lefties control Academe.  They would insist on "diversity" in the "free" state universities, which would in-turn require watered-down course work, bullshit majors, and we would be no better off than we are now.
> 
> 
> 
> When I lived in Germany, they also provided opportunities for those "not college material" young people who preferred to pursue the trades.  Apprenticeships were offered in a wide range of technical fields.  Usually around age 14, youngsters chose to either enter a trade-related training program or to continue an academic career.  In this country, trades are frowned upon as being some kind of lower class profession.  I don't know...what does your plumber make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ones that get into the Unions and get jobs at companies can make good money.
Click to expand...

They can make a lot of money in a union, but still make good money without. I took night classes for a year to be a welder in retirement.  Average pay is more than enough to meet my needs in retirement.  I plan on having my own business, but it's nice to know I have an employable skill if necessary.

The Pay Scale for Certified Welding
_The state with the most welders is Texas, where the average annual wage is $37,550. Again, this is closer to the average for the profession as a whole. For the top five states in terms of number of welders, the annual mean wage ranges from $37,530 to $42,020 per year._


----------



## gallantwarrior

Divine.Wind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are two sides to the "Free College" coin.  Americans like to embrace the "free" side, but the "college" side - not so much.
> 
> Because we have universally adopted the ridiculous notion that a college education should be available for anyone who wants one.  Consequently, our colleges cater to millions of young "adults" who are, to put it bluntly, "not college material."  They teach remedial courses, their level of academic rigor is a joke, and most of the offered college majors are irrelevant, worthless nonsense. Ethnic studies?  Are you kidding me?
> 
> Germany has "free" universities, but the requirements for admission are rigorous, and not subject to distortion based on race, gender, or other extraneous factors.
> 
> I would wholeheartedly support "free" college at state schools for the top 20% of 18-year-olds, based on QUANTITATIVE criteria - mainly objective test scores.  For the other 80%, they would be free to go anywhere they could afford to go - at their own expense, with no government loans or subsidies.
> 
> And I submit that diplomas from such state colleges would be quite valuable, as employers would know that the students are all top-notch, and the coursework is no nonsense.
> 
> But of course, excellence in education is a fantastical pipe dream as long as Lefties control Academe.  They would insist on "diversity" in the "free" state universities, which would in-turn require watered-down course work, bullshit majors, and we would be no better off than we are now.
> 
> 
> 
> When I lived in Germany, they also provided opportunities for those "not college material" young people who preferred to pursue the trades.  Apprenticeships were offered in a wide range of technical fields.  Usually around age 14, youngsters chose to either enter a trade-related training program or to continue an academic career.  In this country, trades are frowned upon as being some kind of lower class profession.  I don't know...what does your plumber make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ones that get into the Unions and get jobs at companies can make good money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can make a lot of money in a union, but still make good money without. I took night classes for a year to be a welder in retirement.  Average pay is more than enough to meet my needs in retirement.  I plan on having my own business, but it's nice to know I have an employable skill if necessary.
> 
> The Pay Scale for Certified Welding
> _The state with the most welders is Texas, where the average annual wage is $37,550. Again, this is closer to the average for the profession as a whole. For the top five states in terms of number of welders, the annual mean wage ranges from $37,530 to $42,020 per year._
Click to expand...

I wish I could "winner" you a dozen times over! 
Certified welders are a premium profession, demanding pretty much what they want.  I only wish I could encourage my partner to obtain his certs.  The guy is a top notch welder but doesn't think he can make the test.


----------



## Lewdog

Divine.Wind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are two sides to the "Free College" coin.  Americans like to embrace the "free" side, but the "college" side - not so much.
> 
> Because we have universally adopted the ridiculous notion that a college education should be available for anyone who wants one.  Consequently, our colleges cater to millions of young "adults" who are, to put it bluntly, "not college material."  They teach remedial courses, their level of academic rigor is a joke, and most of the offered college majors are irrelevant, worthless nonsense. Ethnic studies?  Are you kidding me?
> 
> Germany has "free" universities, but the requirements for admission are rigorous, and not subject to distortion based on race, gender, or other extraneous factors.
> 
> I would wholeheartedly support "free" college at state schools for the top 20% of 18-year-olds, based on QUANTITATIVE criteria - mainly objective test scores.  For the other 80%, they would be free to go anywhere they could afford to go - at their own expense, with no government loans or subsidies.
> 
> And I submit that diplomas from such state colleges would be quite valuable, as employers would know that the students are all top-notch, and the coursework is no nonsense.
> 
> But of course, excellence in education is a fantastical pipe dream as long as Lefties control Academe.  They would insist on "diversity" in the "free" state universities, which would in-turn require watered-down course work, bullshit majors, and we would be no better off than we are now.
> 
> 
> 
> When I lived in Germany, they also provided opportunities for those "not college material" young people who preferred to pursue the trades.  Apprenticeships were offered in a wide range of technical fields.  Usually around age 14, youngsters chose to either enter a trade-related training program or to continue an academic career.  In this country, trades are frowned upon as being some kind of lower class profession.  I don't know...what does your plumber make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ones that get into the Unions and get jobs at companies can make good money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can make a lot of money in a union, but still make good money without. I took night classes for a year to be a welder in retirement.  Average pay is more than enough to meet my needs in retirement.  I plan on having my own business, but it's nice to know I have an employable skill if necessary.
> 
> The Pay Scale for Certified Welding
> _The state with the most welders is Texas, where the average annual wage is $37,550. Again, this is closer to the average for the profession as a whole. For the top five states in terms of number of welders, the annual mean wage ranges from $37,530 to $42,020 per year._
Click to expand...


I talked to someone once that said the best places to make money welding is working on ships, or on oil rigs.


----------



## Lewdog

Just to possibly make this thread worthwhile, does anyone know a site that has a data base of scholarships that people can put in their information and see what they are eligible for?


----------



## Divine Wind

gallantwarrior said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are two sides to the "Free College" coin.  Americans like to embrace the "free" side, but the "college" side - not so much.
> 
> Because we have universally adopted the ridiculous notion that a college education should be available for anyone who wants one.  Consequently, our colleges cater to millions of young "adults" who are, to put it bluntly, "not college material."  They teach remedial courses, their level of academic rigor is a joke, and most of the offered college majors are irrelevant, worthless nonsense. Ethnic studies?  Are you kidding me?
> 
> Germany has "free" universities, but the requirements for admission are rigorous, and not subject to distortion based on race, gender, or other extraneous factors.
> 
> I would wholeheartedly support "free" college at state schools for the top 20% of 18-year-olds, based on QUANTITATIVE criteria - mainly objective test scores.  For the other 80%, they would be free to go anywhere they could afford to go - at their own expense, with no government loans or subsidies.
> 
> And I submit that diplomas from such state colleges would be quite valuable, as employers would know that the students are all top-notch, and the coursework is no nonsense.
> 
> But of course, excellence in education is a fantastical pipe dream as long as Lefties control Academe.  They would insist on "diversity" in the "free" state universities, which would in-turn require watered-down course work, bullshit majors, and we would be no better off than we are now.
> 
> 
> 
> When I lived in Germany, they also provided opportunities for those "not college material" young people who preferred to pursue the trades.  Apprenticeships were offered in a wide range of technical fields.  Usually around age 14, youngsters chose to either enter a trade-related training program or to continue an academic career.  In this country, trades are frowned upon as being some kind of lower class profession.  I don't know...what does your plumber make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ones that get into the Unions and get jobs at companies can make good money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can make a lot of money in a union, but still make good money without. I took night classes for a year to be a welder in retirement.  Average pay is more than enough to meet my needs in retirement.  I plan on having my own business, but it's nice to know I have an employable skill if necessary.
> 
> The Pay Scale for Certified Welding
> _The state with the most welders is Texas, where the average annual wage is $37,550. Again, this is closer to the average for the profession as a whole. For the top five states in terms of number of welders, the annual mean wage ranges from $37,530 to $42,020 per year._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I could "winner" you a dozen times over!
> Certified welders are a premium profession, demanding pretty much what they want.  I only wish I could encourage my partner to obtain his certs.  The guy is a top notch welder but doesn't think he can make the test.
Click to expand...

He must have a little test-itis because the test, a practical, is straightforward.  The last time I checked, it was $300 for the test.  If someone didn't pass, they didn't have to pay again, just practice up and try again another time.


----------



## Unkotare

krypto said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't telling me how.  I said that whoever, probably like you, is a slave of the jews.  The "proof" I gave didn't seem to be good enough for you.  How few jews do you think there need to be in the U.S. to make anti-semitism a non-issue. 1/4 of 1%?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't have dropped out of high school, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike "chosen of god" jews or negroes dating white girls, I have nothing to prove.  If I told you what I have done, you would be amazed.  Even as a high school dropout, you are a worm compared to me.  Apart from the first thing I mentioned, in the near future you are going to be hearing something so great that it will make you drop to your knees in disbelief.  I want you to remember this.  Because when that happens, I want you to keep in mind that it was I who did it.  But before you do so, don't bother asking me for details.
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

krypto said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many free online courses are available thru top universities. Community college is nearly free for low income students, and dirt cheap for everyone else (in California).
> 
> The internet has opened up tons of opportunity for information sharing and self learning. Imagine using virtual reality to simulate a classroom experience with a 'room' full of avatar classmates.
> 
> Universities are centers of learning. But, learning has no center in the digital age. Information is everywhere. It's merely cultural lag and centralized accreditation authority that maintain the current model of higher education. Too many cheaper alternatives exist, so the model is ripe for disruption.
> 
> Politicians try to solve yesterday's problems. We don't need to save universities or make the current dinosaur 'affordable'. We need to create the education system of tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the realm of classrooms with students in them, I think we should stick with what works.  I have also seen that some classes are starting to use an interesting technology.  Each student is basically given an electronic clicker.  If a professor says something that a student didn't quite understand, he presses the clicker.  There is no being singled out as a dummy by raising your hand to ask the teacher something.  The teacher just explains what he just did again.
> 
> .......
Click to expand...






And now we know one reason why you dropped out, dummy.


----------



## Unkotare

Divine.Wind said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't telling me how.  I said that whoever, probably like you, is a slave of the jews.  The "proof" I gave didn't seem to be good enough for you.  How few jews do you think there need to be in the U.S. to make anti-semitism a non-issue. 1/4 of 1%?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't have dropped out of high school, eh?
Click to expand...







Maybe it was strongly suggested to him.


----------



## Divine Wind

Unkotare said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't telling me how.  I said that whoever, probably like you, is a slave of the jews.  The "proof" I gave didn't seem to be good enough for you.  How few jews do you think there need to be in the U.S. to make anti-semitism a non-issue. 1/4 of 1%?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't have dropped out of high school, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was strongly suggested to him.
Click to expand...

Straight F's and a counselor who suggests digging ditches for a living would do that.


----------



## Unkotare

krypto said:


> ......  Different creatures just don't like being around each other.  ....




Humans are the same creatures.


----------



## Unkotare

Divine.Wind said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't telling me how.  I said that whoever, probably like you, is a slave of the jews.  The "proof" I gave didn't seem to be good enough for you.  How few jews do you think there need to be in the U.S. to make anti-semitism a non-issue. 1/4 of 1%?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't have dropped out of high school, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it was strongly suggested to him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Straight F's and a counselor who suggests digging ditches for a living would do that.
Click to expand...



"From what I've heard" that sounds highly plausible.


----------



## Divine Wind

Unkotare said:


> "From what I've heard" that sounds highly plausible.


Heard in a crack house?  LOL


----------



## Divine Wind

gallantwarrior said:


> "Trade" unions here _might_ get better pay and benefits for their members, but at what cost?  My experience is that the union is in bed with the employer, the workers get some token concession, and the union and employer make out like big dogs.


 What union were you in?


----------



## krypto

Divine.Wind said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....If I told you what I have done, you would be amazed...
> 
> 
> 
> Amazed?  Doubtful.  Since you know nothing about me nor my history, your braggadocio is most like a cry for attention and a pitiful attempt to come off as successful at something.
Click to expand...


  I don't care if you believe me or not.


----------



## krypto

Divine.Wind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't telling me how.  I said that whoever, probably like you, is a slave of the jews.  The "proof" I gave didn't seem to be good enough for you.  How few jews do you think there need to be in the U.S. to make anti-semitism a non-issue. 1/4 of 1%?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't have dropped out of high school, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unlike "chosen of god" jews or negroes dating white girls, I have nothing to prove.  If I told you what I have done, you would be amazed.  Even as a high school dropout, you are a worm compared to me.  Apart from the first thing I mentioned, in the near future you are going to be hearing something so great that it will make you drop to your knees in disbelief.  I want you to remember this.  Because when that happens, I want you to keep in mind that it was I who did it.  But before you do so, don't bother asking me for details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uhm, someone already blew up a federal building using fertilizer... so don't do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.   krypto don't shoot any people either, even if you think they are "_"chosen of god" jews or negroes dating white girls_".
Click to expand...


  I'm not about to basically kamakazie myself like the hero Dylann Roof.  You fools aren't worth it.


----------



## krypto

Lewdog said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are two sides to the "Free College" coin.  Americans like to embrace the "free" side, but the "college" side - not so much.
> 
> Because we have universally adopted the ridiculous notion that a college education should be available for anyone who wants one.  Consequently, our colleges cater to millions of young "adults" who are, to put it bluntly, "not college material."  They teach remedial courses, their level of academic rigor is a joke, and most of the offered college majors are irrelevant, worthless nonsense. Ethnic studies?  Are you kidding me?
> 
> Germany has "free" universities, but the requirements for admission are rigorous, and not subject to distortion based on race, gender, or other extraneous factors.
> 
> I would wholeheartedly support "free" college at state schools for the top 20% of 18-year-olds, based on QUANTITATIVE criteria - mainly objective test scores.  For the other 80%, they would be free to go anywhere they could afford to go - at their own expense, with no government loans or subsidies.
> 
> And I submit that diplomas from such state colleges would be quite valuable, as employers would know that the students are all top-notch, and the coursework is no nonsense.
> 
> But of course, excellence in education is a fantastical pipe dream as long as Lefties control Academe.  They would insist on "diversity" in the "free" state universities, which would in-turn require watered-down course work, bullshit majors, and we would be no better off than we are now.
> 
> 
> 
> When I lived in Germany, they also provided opportunities for those "not college material" young people who preferred to pursue the trades.  Apprenticeships were offered in a wide range of technical fields.  Usually around age 14, youngsters chose to either enter a trade-related training program or to continue an academic career.  In this country, trades are frowned upon as being some kind of lower class profession.  I don't know...what does your plumber make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ones that get into the Unions and get jobs at companies can make good money.
Click to expand...


  Unions?  What unions.  Sending our jobs overseas is like union busting on steroids.  So are overpopulating illegal invader scab scum from south of the border.  Who are desperate enough to work for just about any wage.


----------



## krypto

Markle said:


> In addition to being a Realtor and real estate instructor, I am also a professional speaker and am on a number of speaker bureaus.
> 
> I say that only because what I have found, without exception, is that any training or education courses offered for free are poorly attended or the participants pay only token attention.
> 
> Charging for the course or seminar, even a nominal, reasonable amount increases attendance along with participation and attention.
> 
> Which brings me to the difference between the results in American colleges and universities and those in countries with free everything.  Take medicine, for instance, our four top research hospitals alone have discovered more new drugs, procedures, and technology than any half dozen or more countries with free college and free healthcare.
> ,



  Maybe there would be the same scientific discovery rate here if we had free college and free health care.  After all, The U.S. is a large country, rich with natural resources and arable land.  I think we should find out.  And if things didn't work out, I would still rather see a slight hit taken to the scientific discovery rate as long as it meant free college and health care.  There is no doubt that greed drives things a lot.  And you can wave the flag of greed all you want to.  I will still support morality.


----------



## krypto

Markle said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ones that get into the Unions and get jobs at companies can make good money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you know, unions have destroyed more jobs and industry, by far, than they created.
Click to expand...


  Unions also mostly put an end, at least in the U.S., to child labor.  They also helped people get a livable wage, 8 hour work days, weekends off and safer working conditions.  But thanks to the union busting on steriods that sending jobs overseas is, along with cheap disposable illegal invader labor, many Americans have to work harder and longer for less compensation that most of, if not all of the other developed countries.


----------



## krypto

gallantwarrior said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are two sides to the "Free College" coin.  Americans like to embrace the "free" side, but the "college" side - not so much.
> 
> Because we have universally adopted the ridiculous notion that a college education should be available for anyone who wants one.  Consequently, our colleges cater to millions of young "adults" who are, to put it bluntly, "not college material."  They teach remedial courses, their level of academic rigor is a joke, and most of the offered college majors are irrelevant, worthless nonsense. Ethnic studies?  Are you kidding me?
> 
> Germany has "free" universities, but the requirements for admission are rigorous, and not subject to distortion based on race, gender, or other extraneous factors.
> 
> I would wholeheartedly support "free" college at state schools for the top 20% of 18-year-olds, based on QUANTITATIVE criteria - mainly objective test scores.  For the other 80%, they would be free to go anywhere they could afford to go - at their own expense, with no government loans or subsidies.
> 
> And I submit that diplomas from such state colleges would be quite valuable, as employers would know that the students are all top-notch, and the coursework is no nonsense.
> 
> But of course, excellence in education is a fantastical pipe dream as long as Lefties control Academe.  They would insist on "diversity" in the "free" state universities, which would in-turn require watered-down course work, bullshit majors, and we would be no better off than we are now.
> 
> 
> 
> When I lived in Germany, they also provided opportunities for those "not college material" young people who preferred to pursue the trades.  Apprenticeships were offered in a wide range of technical fields.  Usually around age 14, youngsters chose to either enter a trade-related training program or to continue an academic career.  In this country, trades are frowned upon as being some kind of lower class profession.  I don't know...what does your plumber make?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ones that get into the Unions and get jobs at companies can make good money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trade unions in Germany are NOT the same as the "trades" here.  Trade unions in Europe still represent the tradesmen, unlike here, where unions are primarily focused on enriching those who "administer" the trade unions.
Click to expand...


  Yes.  Here in the U.S., unions are usually run by gangsters.


----------



## krypto

Unkotare said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......  Different creatures just don't like being around each other.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humans are the same creatures.
Click to expand...


  No, they're not.  What are usually referred to as "races" are in fact different species of human.


----------



## Divine Wind

krypto said:


> I don't care if you believe me or not.


Good, because I don't believe you.  You're a racist, anti-Semitic high school dropout angry at the world because you weren't handed a silver spoon to feed on.


----------



## Divine Wind

krypto said:


> No, they're not.  What are usually referred to as "races" are in fact different species of human.


Again, since you dropped out of high school, it's understandable why you don't have a fucking clue about basic biology.

Are you a Nazi?  A White Supremacist?.....or is it too much effort for you to attend the meetings?


----------



## Unkotare

krypto said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......  Different creatures just don't like being around each other.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humans are the same creatures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they're not.  What are usually referred to as "races" are in fact different species of human.
Click to expand...



Did you actually drop out of kindergarten?


----------



## krypto

Divine.Wind said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if you believe me or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Good, because I don't believe you.  You're a racist, anti-Semitic high school dropout angry at the world because you weren't handed a silver spoon to feed on.
Click to expand...


  I don't care about your opinions about me either.  All you need to worry about is what I say.  And if you don't believe anything I've said, just tell me what it is.  If you dare.


----------



## Unkotare

There is no such thing as free college 


There's no such thing as free health care 


There is no overpopulation 


There is no brain activity inside krypto's empty, rotten mellon.


----------



## Unkotare

krypto said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if you believe me or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Good, because I don't believe you.  You're a racist, anti-Semitic high school dropout angry at the world because you weren't handed a silver spoon to feed on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about your opinions about me either.  .....
Click to expand...




Good thing, or you would rightly feel very bad about yourself.


----------



## krypto

Divine.Wind said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they're not.  What are usually referred to as "races" are in fact different species of human.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, since you dropped out of high school, it's understandable why you don't have a fucking clue about basic biology.
> 
> Are you a Nazi?  A White Supremacist?.....or is it too much effort for you to attend the meetings?
Click to expand...


  First, "I" will tell "YOU" what is real or not.  It is you who doesn't have a clue.  Fucking or otherwise.  Let me know if you want to know the real truth.  Next, my political leanings are more toward National Socialism.  Also, there is no such thing as a "White Supremacist."  White people just happen to be supreme.  What I actually am is a White separatist.  I would inform you more about it.  But I don't feel like getting banned just yet.  So when it comes to debating the matter, we are on quite unequal playing fields.  You may prefer it that way.  But I don't.


----------



## Lewdog

krypto said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they're not.  What are usually referred to as "races" are in fact different species of human.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, since you dropped out of high school, it's understandable why you don't have a fucking clue about basic biology.
> 
> Are you a Nazi?  A White Supremacist?.....or is it too much effort for you to attend the meetings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, "I" will tell "YOU" what is real or not.  It is you who doesn't have a clue.  Fucking or otherwise.  Let me know if you want to know the real truth.  Next, my political leanings are more toward National Socialism.  Also, there is no such thing as a "White Supremacist."  White people just happen to be supreme.  What I actually am is a White separatist.  I would inform you more about it.  But I don't feel like getting banned just yet.  So when it comes to debating the matter, we are on quite unequal playing fields.  You may prefer it that way.  But I don't.
Click to expand...



...and so was Timothy McVeigh and his partner.


----------



## Unkotare

Nazi-boy the idiot is too chicken shit to reveal how far below the bottom of the barrel he really is. The sackless, illiterate dunce can't understand basic economics enough to even discuss the very bad idea of 'free' college. Of course college might as well be Mars to the likes of him.


----------



## Divine Wind

krypto said:


> I don't care about your opinions about me either.  All you need to worry about is what I say.  And if you don't believe anything I've said, just tell me what it is.  If you dare.


If you don't care, why do you keep chasing after me to tell me you don't care?  Kid, get a life.


----------



## krypto

Lewdog said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they're not.  What are usually referred to as "races" are in fact different species of human.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, since you dropped out of high school, it's understandable why you don't have a fucking clue about basic biology.
> 
> Are you a Nazi?  A White Supremacist?.....or is it too much effort for you to attend the meetings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, "I" will tell "YOU" what is real or not.  It is you who doesn't have a clue.  Fucking or otherwise.  Let me know if you want to know the real truth.  Next, my political leanings are more toward National Socialism.  Also, there is no such thing as a "White Supremacist."  White people just happen to be supreme.  What I actually am is a White separatist.  I would inform you more about it.  But I don't feel like getting banned just yet.  So when it comes to debating the matter, we are on quite unequal playing fields.  You may prefer it that way.  But I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...and so was Timothy McVeigh and his partner.
Click to expand...


  What were they.


----------



## krypto

Divine.Wind said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care about your opinions about me either.  All you need to worry about is what I say.  And if you don't believe anything I've said, just tell me what it is.  If you dare.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't care, why do you keep chasing after me to tell me you don't care?  Kid, get a life.
Click to expand...


  Don't post me and I won't reply to you.


----------



## Divine Wind

krypto said:


> * First, "I" will tell "YOU" what is real or not*.  It is you who doesn't have a clue.  Fucking or otherwise.  Let me know if you want to know the real truth.  Next, my political leanings are more toward National Socialism.  Also, there is no such thing as a "White Supremacist."  White people just happen to be supreme.  What I actually am is a White separatist.  I would inform you more about it.  But I don't feel like getting banned just yet.  So when it comes to debating the matter, we are on quite unequal playing fields.  You may prefer it that way.  But I don't.


Ahh, I see the problem.  Mental issues, eh. I'm guessing you've been hospitalized before for your own good and, maybe, a little medication to help you cope? 

Thanks for the Nazi confession.  It was clear you were a Nazi, but it's always an honesty check to see if someone owns up to it.  Good luck with your RaHoWa.  I'm guessing it won't last more than half a day and all of your friends will be dead or in prison.  You, I'm guessing, will be hiding in the back "holding the horses".


----------



## Divine Wind

krypto said:


> Don't post me and I won't reply to you.


Have your gang of racist assholes make me. ROFL


----------



## krypto

Divine.Wind said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> * First, "I" will tell "YOU" what is real or not*.  It is you who doesn't have a clue.  Fucking or otherwise.  Let me know if you want to know the real truth.  Next, my political leanings are more toward National Socialism.  Also, there is no such thing as a "White Supremacist."  White people just happen to be supreme.  What I actually am is a White separatist.  I would inform you more about it.  But I don't feel like getting banned just yet.  So when it comes to debating the matter, we are on quite unequal playing fields.  You may prefer it that way.  But I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, I see the problem.  Mental issues, eh. I'm guessing you've been hospitalized before for your own good and, maybe, a little medication to help you cope?
> 
> Thanks for the Nazi confession.  It was clear you were a Nazi, but it's always an honesty check to see if someone owns up to it.  Good luck with your RaHoWa.  I'm guessing it won't last more than half a day and all of your friends will be dead or in prison.  You, I'm guessing, will be hiding in the back "holding the horses".
Click to expand...


  Try refuting anything I say.  We will see who has the mental issues.  Amd it won't be me.  As to the rest, I told you what I am.  Care to tell me what you are.  That is, in whether or not you're White.  That way, I will know how to respond to you better.


----------



## Divine Wind

krypto said:


> What were they.


The fact you don't know who Timothy McVeigh was is another example of your ignorance


----------



## krypto

Divine.Wind said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't post me and I won't reply to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Have your gang of racist assholes make me. ROFL
Click to expand...


  It was YOU who accused me of "chasing after you."  It would seem that it is YOU who is chasing after "ME."  Otherwise, you wouldn't keep posting and getting replies you claim you don't want.  Just go haunt somebody elses thread.


----------



## Divine Wind

krypto said:


> Try refuting anything I say.....


I do it almost every time you post (frankly, some of your posts are just too stupid for me to waste time answering).

I'm an American which is more than you'll ever be.  I expect you'll end up in the news one day face down in the street with police tape around your body just like other terrorists. 

...or you'll end up strapped to a gurney.  Either way, your kind are headed for a dead end.


----------



## krypto

Divine.Wind said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> What were they.
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you don't know who Timothy McVeigh was is another example of your ignorance
Click to expand...


  I know who they were.  I just wanted to know "what" YOU thought they were.  You're the one who brought it up.


----------



## Divine Wind

krypto said:


> I know who they were.  I just wanted to know "what" YOU thought they were.  You're the one who brought it up.


Amazing!  Do you know how they ended up?  After murdering a bunch of innocent children?  Child murderers are among the lowest form of scum.  Even lower than whale turds and fucking Nazis.


----------



## krypto

Divine.Wind said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try refuting anything I say.....
> 
> 
> 
> I do it almost every time you post (frankly, some of your posts are just too stupid for me to waste time answering).
> 
> I'm an American which is more than you'll ever be.  I expect you'll end up in the news one day face down in the street with police tape around your body just like other terrorists.
> 
> ...or you'll end up strapped to a gurney.  Either way, your kind are headed for a dead end.
Click to expand...


  You're not telling me anything.  There are many species of human in the U.S. who call themselves "American."  Such as Homo aryanus, Homo mongolis, Homo negrosis or Homo polynesus.  (The last one includes natives of the Wesern Hemisphere)  If you don't want to tell me what particular species, sub-species (or whatever) of human you are, I take it you have something to be ashamed of.  Which if you aren't White, you do indeed.


----------



## Divine Wind

krypto said:


> You're not telling me anything....


Isn't that what you told your teachers before you dropped out of high school and started mooching off of others?

Didn't you forget your own race?  Homo Stupidous?


----------



## krypto

Divine.Wind said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know who they were.  I just wanted to know "what" YOU thought they were.  You're the one who brought it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing!  Do you know how they ended up?  After murdering a bunch of innocent children?  Child murderers are among the lowest form of scum.  Even lower than whale turds and fucking Nazis.
Click to expand...


  How they ended up wasn't the question.  Neither do I give a shit about them.  And the reasons for doing what they did was pretty fucked.  Also, "IF" you are White, did you know that YOU are culpable in the brutal murders of tens of thousands of White children here in the U.S.  I agree that you can't get any lower than that.  As for the Nazis, just about everything you have ever been taught or heard about them is a LIE!  History is written by the victors.  Also, in war, truth is the first casualty.  And for those who lost, it remains a casualty.


----------



## Lewdog

krypto said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try refuting anything I say.....
> 
> 
> 
> I do it almost every time you post (frankly, some of your posts are just too stupid for me to waste time answering).
> 
> I'm an American which is more than you'll ever be.  I expect you'll end up in the news one day face down in the street with police tape around your body just like other terrorists.
> 
> ...or you'll end up strapped to a gurney.  Either way, your kind are headed for a dead end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not telling me anything.  There are many species of human in the U.S. who call themselves "American."  Such as Homo aryanus, Homo mongolis, Homo negrosis or Homo polynesus.  (The last one includes natives of the Wesern Hemisphere)  If you don't want to tell me what particular species, sub-species (or whatever) of human you are, I take it you have something to be ashamed of.  Which if you aren't White, you do indeed.
Click to expand...



I'm a homo longdongus.


----------



## krypto

Divine.Wind said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not telling me anything....
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that what you told your teachers before you dropped out of high school and started mooching off of others?
> 
> Didn't you forget your own race?  Homo Stupidous?
Click to expand...


  Oh how often have I seen those who are wrong retreat into insults.  If that's the best you can do, go haunt somebody else's thread.


----------



## Unkotare

krypto said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> * First, "I" will tell "YOU" what is real or not*.  It is you who doesn't have a clue.  Fucking or otherwise.  Let me know if you want to know the real truth.  Next, my political leanings are more toward National Socialism.  Also, there is no such thing as a "White Supremacist."  White people just happen to be supreme.  What I actually am is a White separatist.  I would inform you more about it.  But I don't feel like getting banned just yet.  So when it comes to debating the matter, we are on quite unequal playing fields.  You may prefer it that way.  But I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, I see the problem.  Mental issues, eh. I'm guessing you've been hospitalized before for your own good and, maybe, a little medication to help you cope?
> 
> Thanks for the Nazi confession.  It was clear you were a Nazi, but it's always an honesty check to see if someone owns up to it.  Good luck with your RaHoWa.  I'm guessing it won't last more than half a day and all of your friends will be dead or in prison.  You, I'm guessing, will be hiding in the back "holding the horses".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will see who has the mental issues.  .
Click to expand...



Everyone can see you are as nutty as a fruitcake, sackless psycho. 



There is no such thing as free college.


----------



## Divine Wind

Lewdog said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try refuting anything I say.....
> 
> 
> 
> I do it almost every time you post (frankly, some of your posts are just too stupid for me to waste time answering).
> 
> I'm an American which is more than you'll ever be.  I expect you'll end up in the news one day face down in the street with police tape around your body just like other terrorists.
> 
> ...or you'll end up strapped to a gurney.  Either way, your kind are headed for a dead end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not telling me anything.  There are many species of human in the U.S. who call themselves "American."  Such as Homo aryanus, Homo mongolis, Homo negrosis or Homo polynesus.  (The last one includes natives of the Wesern Hemisphere)  If you don't want to tell me what particular species, sub-species (or whatever) of human you are, I take it you have something to be ashamed of.  Which if you aren't White, you do indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a homo longdongus.
Click to expand...

I see you bought yourself one of those funhouse mirrors. 


BTW, krypto made up those terms just like he does most things.


----------



## Unkotare

Since no one can be this stupid and continue to survive, this clown has to be a troll, sock, plant or all of the above.


----------



## Divine Wind

Unkotare said:


> Since no one can be this stupid and continue to survive, this clown has to be a troll, sock, plant or all of the above.


None of the above.  A higher than normal number of mentally ill people post online.  Their caretakers just give them a computer to keep them busy.


----------



## krypto

Divine.Wind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try refuting anything I say.....
> 
> 
> 
> I do it almost every time you post (frankly, some of your posts are just too stupid for me to waste time answering).
> 
> I'm an American which is more than you'll ever be.  I expect you'll end up in the news one day face down in the street with police tape around your body just like other terrorists.
> 
> ...or you'll end up strapped to a gurney.  Either way, your kind are headed for a dead end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not telling me anything.  There are many species of human in the U.S. who call themselves "American."  Such as Homo aryanus, Homo mongolis, Homo negrosis or Homo polynesus.  (The last one includes natives of the Wesern Hemisphere)  If you don't want to tell me what particular species, sub-species (or whatever) of human you are, I take it you have something to be ashamed of.  Which if you aren't White, you do indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a homo longdongus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you bought yourself one of those funhouse mirrors.
> 
> BTW, krypto made up those terms just like he does most things.
Click to expand...


  In zoology, every species of creature, no matter how slight the difference to a different species of creature, is given its own unique zoological classification.  And guess what.  THOSE names were made up also.  It doesn't matter if you want to call them "race" or "species."  The point is that different kinds of human deserve their own unique zoological classification just like ALL of the other creatures on earth.


----------



## Markle

krypto said:


> Maybe there would be the same scientific discovery rate here if we had free college and free health care.  After all, The U.S. is a large country, rich with natural resources and arable land.  I think we should find out.  And if things didn't work out, I would still rather see a slight hit taken to the scientific discovery rate as long as it meant free college and health care.  There is no doubt that greed drives things a lot.  And you can wave the flag of greed all you want to.  I will still support morality.



What in the heck are you talking about?

This is what I posted: "Take medicine, for instance, our four top research hospitals alone have discovered more new drugs, procedures, and technology than any half dozen or more countries with free college and free healthcare."

That is due to our for-profit health care and insurance system.

Surely acknowledge that there is good, moral greed as well as evil greed.  

Was Henry Ford "evil" for having invented the assembly line?


----------



## krypto

Markle said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe there would be the same scientific discovery rate here if we had free college and free health care.  After all, The U.S. is a large country, rich with natural resources and arable land.  I think we should find out.  And if things didn't work out, I would still rather see a slight hit taken to the scientific discovery rate as long as it meant free college and health care.  There is no doubt that greed drives things a lot.  And you can wave the flag of greed all you want to.  I will still support morality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the heck are you talking about?
> 
> This is what I posted: "Take medicine, for instance, our four top research hospitals alone have discovered more new drugs, procedures, and technology than any half dozen or more countries with free college and free healthcare."
> 
> That is due to our for-profit health care and insurance system.
> 
> Surely acknowledge that there is good, moral greed as well as evil greed.
> 
> Was Henry Ford "evil" for having invented the assembly line?
Click to expand...


  Aren't those things due to scientific discoveries?  Also, what I was basically getting at was, fuck our "for profit" healthcare system.  Health care should be free free free free free free!  There are shitloads of people who have gone bankrupt and many who have also become homeless because they couldn't afford their healthcare.  In countries where healthcare is free, that doesn't happen.

  Also, there is no such thing as "good" greed.  Though before the French revolution, there were probably many French aristocrats who would have said that there is.  Next, as far as the assembly line thing goes, it just depends on how machine like the employees were expected to perform.  Also, I couldn't even tell you how many millions of deaths that have been caused by automobiles.  That definitely isn't a good thing.  Or even acceptable.


----------



## Unkotare

This thread has become an interesting exercise in seeing how many different subjects one person can be absolutely ignorant of. We may be looking at a new world record here. 



By the way, there is no such thing as free college or free health care.


----------



## Divine Wind

Unkotare said:


> ...By the way, there is no such thing as free college or free health care.


/thread

OTOH, we seem to be awash in uneducated drop-outs and idiots.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Unkotare said:


> This thread has become an interesting exercise in seeing how many different subjects one person can be absolutely ignorant of. We may be looking at a new world record here.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, there is no such thing as free college or free health care.



So true.
Every decision to consume one product usually comes with the trade-off of giving up the consumption of something else.

This, of course, is denied in 'The Theology of Liberalism.'


----------



## PoliticalChic

PoliticalChic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has become an interesting exercise in seeing how many different subjects one person can be absolutely ignorant of. We may be looking at a new world record here.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, there is no such thing as free college or free health care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true.
> Every decision to consume one product usually comes with the trade-off of giving up the consumption of something else.
> 
> This, of course, is denied in 'The Theology of Liberalism.'
Click to expand...


The obverse can be found here:
'To take from one, because it is thought his own industry and that of his father has acquired too much, in order to spare to others who (or whose fathers) have not exercised equal industry and skill, is to violate arbitrarily the first principle of association, "to guarantee to everyone a free exercise of his industry and the fruits acquired by it."  http://www.ustreas.gov/education/fact-sheets/taxes/ustax.shtml
Founding.com: A Project of the Claremont Institute


----------



## SAYIT

Divine.Wind said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> * First, "I" will tell "YOU" what is real or not*.  It is you who doesn't have a clue.  Fucking or otherwise.  Let me know if you want to know the real truth.  Next, my political leanings are more toward National Socialism.  Also, there is no such thing as a "White Supremacist."  White people just happen to be supreme.  What I actually am is a White separatist.  I would inform you more about it.  But I don't feel like getting banned just yet.  So when it comes to debating the matter, we are on quite unequal playing fields.  You may prefer it that way.  But I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, I see the problem.  Mental issues, eh. I'm guessing you've been hospitalized before for your own good and, maybe, a little medication to help you cope?
> 
> Thanks for the Nazi confession.  It was clear you were a Nazi, but it's always an honesty check to see if someone owns up to it.  Good luck with your RaHoWa.  I'm guessing it won't last more than half a day and all of your friends will be dead or in prison.  You, I'm guessing, will be hiding in the back "holding the horses".
Click to expand...


Indeed, Krypto has made his Nazi leanings - or what he calls "white separatism" - clear since his earliest posts and has not only been consistent, he's been upfront.

Like you, I appreciate his honesty and the poster-child example he provides of the 21st Century Nazi as an uneducated (by choice), lazy, hate-filled POS in constant need of validation.

The world would be a better place if every generation we round them up and put them in reeducation camps where they might learn enough to remove their tongues from their fuehrer's butt and, failing that, "graduate" them to "work camps" where they can get the same treatment their Nazi forebears applied to those they consider inferior.

In the matter of coping meds, I suspect the 3 decades we have spent medicating our kids as a convenient way to avoid smacking them in the face and kicking them in the butt has produced large quantities of uninspired and unprepared wards-of-the-state who have learned that panhandling when coupled with gov't bennies provides a viable lifestyle they can live with.

Krypto has made it clear he considers Americans to be beneath him and adamantly refuses to do anything which might benefit society. A typical Nazi leach who not only sucks America's teat but also fails his responsibility to help pull the train for those who can't. Unadulterated, proud and unapologetic Nazi scum.


----------



## SAYIT

PoliticalChic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has become an interesting exercise in seeing how many different subjects one person can be absolutely ignorant of. We may be looking at a new world record here.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, there is no such thing as free college or free health care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true.
> Every decision to consume one product usually comes with the trade-off of giving up the consumption of something else.
> 
> This, of course, is denied in 'The Theology of Liberalism.'
Click to expand...


Or, in the case of Krypto, 'Stupidism'.


----------



## SAYIT

krypto said:


> ...As for the Nazis, just about everything you have ever been taught or heard about them is a LIE!  History is written by the victors.  Also, in war, truth is the first casualty.  And for those who lost, it remains a casualty.



Wow ... just wow! 

So rather than make the effort to get a real education you've wasted your time getting a race-based "Internet Education" that pats you on the head, relieves you of any responsibility for the nature and quality of your life and validates all the hateful BS that wanders into and around your little head.

Grow the fuck up, Princess. America doesn't owe you a life. Get out and get one. Sheesh.


----------



## krypto

Unkotare said:


> This thread has become an interesting exercise in seeing how many different subjects one person can be absolutely ignorant of. We may be looking at a new world record here.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, there is no such thing as free college or free health care.



  When I went to high school, I didn't pay a thing for it.  That makes it free.  Whatever else may have happened to make high school exist is besides the point.  Deal with it.


----------



## Unkotare

krypto said:


> When I went to high school, I didn't pay a thing for it.  That makes it free. .....




No it doesn't. No wonder you dropped (were kicked) out.


----------



## krypto

PoliticalChic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has become an interesting exercise in seeing how many different subjects one person can be absolutely ignorant of. We may be looking at a new world record here.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, there is no such thing as free college or free health care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true.
> Every decision to consume one product usually comes with the trade-off of giving up the consumption of something else.
> 
> This, of course, is denied in 'The Theology of Liberalism.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The obverse can be found here:
> 'To take from one, because it is thought his own industry and that of his father has acquired too much, in order to spare to others who (or whose fathers) have not exercised equal industry and skill, is to violate arbitrarily the first principle of association, "to guarantee to everyone a free exercise of his industry and the fruits acquired by it."  http://www.ustreas.gov/education/fact-sheets/taxes/ustax.shtml
> Founding.com: A Project of the Claremont Institute
Click to expand...


  What a load of horse shit.  I've rearranged an old saying.  To make it fit the wealthy.  See if it makes any sense to you.  "They've got all the bread, but they want cake.  There's no end to what they'll take."  Do you know what doesn't have limits?  How wealthy the wealthy want to be.  But there should be limits.  I am also reminded of a study done on children.  Most of them, if in fact not all of them, were willing to take less of something.  As long as it meant that some other child would receive nothing at all.  This is probably because of an instinctual "status" thing.  And it is something that apparently never really goes away.

  I'm not saying that those who work a little harder shouldn't receive a little more.  But as I said, there has to be limits.  And even then, it brings up a problem that needs to be dealt with.  Which is that the more you have, the more somebody else will figure out a way of taking from you.  For example, by making things more expensive.  But if things become more expensive for those who can afford it, those things will be even farther out of the reach of those who can't.

  There is another problem that what you talk about brings up.  Which basically is aristocracy.  For some people, the only thing they need to do to have an advantage over others is just to be born.  Just because somebody may decide to work a little harder doesn't necessarily make their children superior.  And therefore, worthy of the silver spoon they were born with.  Only one thing can truly perform that function.  A eugenic breeding program.


----------



## krypto

SAYIT said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> * First, "I" will tell "YOU" what is real or not*.  It is you who doesn't have a clue.  Fucking or otherwise.  Let me know if you want to know the real truth.  Next, my political leanings are more toward National Socialism.  Also, there is no such thing as a "White Supremacist."  White people just happen to be supreme.  What I actually am is a White separatist.  I would inform you more about it.  But I don't feel like getting banned just yet.  So when it comes to debating the matter, we are on quite unequal playing fields.  You may prefer it that way.  But I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, I see the problem.  Mental issues, eh. I'm guessing you've been hospitalized before for your own good and, maybe, a little medication to help you cope?
> 
> Thanks for the Nazi confession.  It was clear you were a Nazi, but it's always an honesty check to see if someone owns up to it.  Good luck with your RaHoWa.  I'm guessing it won't last more than half a day and all of your friends will be dead or in prison.  You, I'm guessing, will be hiding in the back "holding the horses".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, Krypto has made his Nazi leanings - or what he calls "white separatism" - clear since his earliest posts and has not only been consistent, he's been upfront.
> 
> Like you, I appreciate his honesty and the poster-child example he provides of the 21st Century Nazi as an uneducated (by choice), lazy, hate-filled POS in constant need of validation.
> 
> The world would be a better place if every generation we round them up and put them in reeducation camps where they might learn enough to remove their tongues from their fuehrer's butt and, failing that, "graduate" them to "work camps" where they can get the same treatment their Nazi forebears applied to those they consider inferior.
> 
> In the matter of coping meds, I suspect the 3 decades we have spent medicating our kids as a convenient way to avoid smacking them in the face and kicking them in the butt has produced large quantities of uninspired and unprepared wards-of-the-state who have learned that panhandling when coupled with gov't bennies provides a viable lifestyle they can live with.
> 
> Krypto has made it clear he considers Americans to be beneath him and adamantly refuses to do anything which might benefit society. A typical Nazi leach who not only sucks America's teat but also fails his responsibility to help pull the train for those who can't. Unadulterated, proud and unapologetic Nazi scum.
Click to expand...


  Oh how full of shit you are.  True patriotism doesn't depend on what "ism" cult you were raised and educated under.  Neither does it have anything to do with whatever rag may be on top of a flagpole.  Or the land that you live on that you are willing to let others emigrate (invade) to.  The rock bottom basis for true patriotism and honor lies in what you are.  For me, that means White.  It means that White people matter.  And White people have a right to exist!

  As for Hitler, just everything you have been taught or have been told about him is a LIE!  That you believe it or spread it makes YOU scum.  Deal with it.


----------



## krypto

SAYIT said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...As for the Nazis, just about everything you have ever been taught or heard about them is a LIE!  History is written by the victors.  Also, in war, truth is the first casualty.  And for those who lost, it remains a casualty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ... just wow!
> 
> So rather than make the effort to get a real education you've wasted your time getting a race-based "Internet Education" that pats you on the head, relieves you of any responsibility for the nature and quality of your life and validates all the hateful BS that wanders into and around your little head.
> 
> Grow the fuck up, Princess. America doesn't owe you a life. Get out and get one. Sheesh.
Click to expand...


  You are the one who needs to grow the fuck up.  Also, you don't know anything about me.  And if I told you what I know, and SHOWED them to you, I would probably get banned.  That should tell you everything you need to know about the quality of what you think you know.


----------



## SAYIT

krypto said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Next, my political leanings are more toward National Socialism... What I actually am is a White separatist. I would inform you more about it. But I don't feel like getting banned just yet....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Nazi confession. It was clear you were a Nazi, but it's always an honesty check to see if someone owns up to it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, Krypto has made his Nazi leanings - or what he calls "white separatism" - clear since his earliest posts and has not only been consistent, he's been upfront.
> 
> Like you, I appreciate his honesty and the poster-child example he provides of the 21st Century Nazi as an uneducated (by choice), lazy, hate-filled POS in constant need of validation.
> 
> The world would be a better place if every generation we round them up and put them in reeducation camps where they might learn enough to remove their tongues from their fuehrer's butt and, failing that, "graduate" them to "work camps" where they can get the same treatment their Nazi forebears applied to those they consider inferior.
> 
> In the matter of coping meds, I suspect the 3 decades we have spent medicating our kids as a convenient way to avoid smacking them in the face and kicking them in the butt has produced large quantities of uninspired and unprepared wards-of-the-state who have learned that panhandling when coupled with gov't bennies provides a viable lifestyle they can live with.
> 
> Krypto has made it clear he considers Americans to be beneath him and adamantly refuses to do anything which might benefit society. A typical Nazi leach who not only sucks America's teat but also fails his responsibility to help pull the train for those who can't. Unadulterated, proud and unapologetic Nazi scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh how full of shit you are.  True patriotism doesn't depend on what "ism" cult you were raised and educated under.  Neither does it have anything to do with whatever rag may be on top of a flagpole.  Or the land that you live on that you are willing to let others emigrate (invade) to.  The rock bottom basis for true patriotism and honor lies in what you are.  For me, that means White.  It means that White people matter.  And White people have a right to exist!
> 
> As for Hitler, just everything you have been taught or have been told about him is a LIE!  That you believe it or spread it makes YOU scum.  Deal with it.
Click to expand...


Our conversation has nothing to do with patriotism (although clearly you hate America and Americans and love Hitler and all things Nazi).

As to what I know of you (feel free to deny any of it but I gleaned the following from your posts on this thread):
1) You dropped out of high school (and your semi literate posts are irrefutable proof of that) because you saw no college in your future, in part because it was inconvenient for you.
2) While you claim to be successful, you admit you couldn't afford college and are here promoting a $10,000 gov't giveaway so you can afford to make a down payment on a trailer home.
3) You have used your non-existent education to determine that what most educated (and all rational) people know about Hitler and the Nazis is a "LIE!"
4) You clearly believe only "White people matter" and see everything through a racist prism.

While you may find kinship in the Internet Nazi community you must be aware that nobody really likes you (either here on in real time) as evidenced by your concern about getting banned from another message board.


----------



## Markle

krypto said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What in the heck are you talking about?
> 
> This is what I posted: "Take medicine, for instance, our four top research hospitals alone have discovered more new drugs, procedures, and technology than any half dozen or more countries with free college and free healthcare."
> 
> That is due to our for-profit health care and insurance system.
> 
> Surely acknowledge that there is good, moral greed as well as evil greed.
> 
> Was Henry Ford "evil" for having invented the assembly line?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those things due to scientific discoveries?  Also, what I was basically getting at was, fuck our "for profit" healthcare system.  Health care should be free free free free free free!  There are shitloads of people who have gone bankrupt and many who have also become homeless because they couldn't afford their healthcare.  In countries where healthcare is free, that doesn't happen.
> 
> Also, there is no such thing as "good" greed.  Though before the French revolution, there were probably many French aristocrats who would have said that there is.  Next, as far as the assembly line thing goes, it just depends on how machine like the employees were expected to perform.  Also, I couldn't even tell you how many millions of deaths that have been caused by automobiles.  That definitely isn't a good thing.  Or even acceptable.
Click to expand...


It is always amusing that my Progressive good friends are always so uninformed or intentionally ignorant.  

Here we have one, I guess with a straight face saying, the world would be better off without automobiles.  That says all that need be said about Progressives...LOONEY TOONS!


----------



## Markle

Simply don't respond to krypto.

Just like children act out badly when they want attention, so does krypto.

Ignoring him is the worst possible thing to do to him.

Feeding him with responses to his lunacy simply satisfies his thirst for attention from any possible source.  Even he doesn't believe the nonsense he posts.  He just gets off pulling strings.


----------



## Unkotare

krypto said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...As for the Nazis, just about everything you have ever been taught or heard about them is a LIE!  History is written by the victors.  Also, in war, truth is the first casualty.  And for those who lost, it remains a casualty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ... just wow!
> 
> So rather than make the effort to get a real education you've wasted your time getting a race-based "Internet Education" that pats you on the head, relieves you of any responsibility for the nature and quality of your life and validates all the hateful BS that wanders into and around your little head.
> 
> Grow the fuck up, Princess. America doesn't owe you a life. Get out and get one. Sheesh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one who needs to grow the fuck up.  Also, you don't know anything about me.  And if I told you what I know, and SHOWED them to you, I would probably get banned.  That should tell you everything you need to know about the quality of what you think you know.
Click to expand...



There it is again. Headcase little pussy afraid to speak its so-called mind. Pathetic.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Divine.Wind said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Trade" unions here _might_ get better pay and benefits for their members, but at what cost?  My experience is that the union is in bed with the employer, the workers get some token concession, and the union and employer make out like big dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> What union were you in?
Click to expand...

IAM


----------



## PoliticalChic

krypto said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has become an interesting exercise in seeing how many different subjects one person can be absolutely ignorant of. We may be looking at a new world record here.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, there is no such thing as free college or free health care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true.
> Every decision to consume one product usually comes with the trade-off of giving up the consumption of something else.
> 
> This, of course, is denied in 'The Theology of Liberalism.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The obverse can be found here:
> 'To take from one, because it is thought his own industry and that of his father has acquired too much, in order to spare to others who (or whose fathers) have not exercised equal industry and skill, is to violate arbitrarily the first principle of association, "to guarantee to everyone a free exercise of his industry and the fruits acquired by it."  http://www.ustreas.gov/education/fact-sheets/taxes/ustax.shtml
> Founding.com: A Project of the Claremont Institute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a load of horse shit.  I've rearranged an old saying.  To make it fit the wealthy.  See if it makes any sense to you.  "They've got all the bread, but they want cake.  There's no end to what they'll take."  Do you know what doesn't have limits?  How wealthy the wealthy want to be.  But there should be limits.  I am also reminded of a study done on children.  Most of them, if in fact not all of them, were willing to take less of something.  As long as it meant that some other child would receive nothing at all.  This is probably because of an instinctual "status" thing.  And it is something that apparently never really goes away.
> 
> I'm not saying that those who work a little harder shouldn't receive a little more.  But as I said, there has to be limits.  And even then, it brings up a problem that needs to be dealt with.  Which is that the more you have, the more somebody else will figure out a way of taking from you.  For example, by making things more expensive.  But if things become more expensive for those who can afford it, those things will be even farther out of the reach of those who can't.
> 
> There is another problem that what you talk about brings up.  Which basically is aristocracy.  For some people, the only thing they need to do to have an advantage over others is just to be born.  Just because somebody may decide to work a little harder doesn't necessarily make their children superior.  And therefore, worthy of the silver spoon they were born with.  Only one thing can truly perform that function.  A eugenic breeding program.
Click to expand...



1. Your vulgarity identifies both your political perspective and your lack of education.

2. There is no perennial group in America known as 'the wealthy.'

a. As productivity and skills increase, workers earn more. Productivity of workers in competitive markets is what determines the earnings of most workers; and it is not an accident that *labor earns about 70% of the total output of the American economy, and capital earns about 30%.*

In Alan Reynold’s “Income and Wealth,” he studied the data, and found the following.*Certainly the top fifth of households has a far greater proportion of same, but it also has six times as many full-time workers as the bottom fifth, heavily composed of two-earner couples with older children or other relatives who work. *The bottom fifth is heavily composed of aged or younger couples, the retired or the still in school. Also, some in the bottom fifth because they are part of the underground economy, or in crime, so income is not reported. Or suffer addictions which preclude work.



b. "The wealthy"....No such class exists in an ongoing basis...merely as a snapshot in time.

"More than three-quarters of those working Americans whose incomes were in the bottom 20 percent in 1975 were also in the top 40 percent of income earners at some point by 1991, says Sowell."
Source: Thomas Sowell, "How Media Misuse Income Data To Match Their Preconceptions," Investor's Business Daily, January 12, 2010.
For text:
How Media Misuse Income Data To Match Their Preconceptions - Investors.com

c. When all sources of income are included -- wages, salaries, realized capital gains, dividends, business income and government benefits -- and taxes paid are deducted, households in the lowest income quintile saw a roughly 25% increase in their living standards from 1983 to 2005. (See chart nearby; the data is from the Congressional Budget Office's "Comprehensive Household Income.") *This fact alone refutes the notion that the poor are getting poorer. They are not.*
The data also show *downward mobility among the highest income earners*. The top 1% in 1996 saw an average decline in their real, after-tax incomes by 52% in the next 10 years.
America is still an opportunity society where talent and hard work can (almost always) overcome one's position at birth or at any point in time. Perhaps the best piece of news in this regard is the reduction in gaps between earnings of men and women, and between blacks and whites over the last 25 years.
http://online.wsj.com/public/article...536934297.html


----------



## PoliticalChic

krypto said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has become an interesting exercise in seeing how many different subjects one person can be absolutely ignorant of. We may be looking at a new world record here.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, there is no such thing as free college or free health care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I went to high school, I didn't pay a thing for it.  That makes it free.  Whatever else may have happened to make high school exist is besides the point.  Deal with it.
Click to expand...


"When I went to high school, I didn't pay a thing for it.  That makes it free."
Gads, you're stupid.

That made it free.....to you.
Your neighbors all chipped in and paid your way.....too bad the education didn't stick, huh?


----------



## Divine Wind

gallantwarrior said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Trade" unions here _might_ get better pay and benefits for their members, but at what cost?  My experience is that the union is in bed with the employer, the workers get some token concession, and the union and employer make out like big dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> What union were you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IAM
Click to expand...

Thanks.  Unions in general, and aviation unions in particular, have taken a severe beating over the past 4.5 decades.

The main power of unions is their control of labor, but in today's age, we've seen money have more power on Washington.  "Money talks and bullshit walks" is now more true than ever.  Compared to corporations like airlines, unions have very little money which is why corporations always have the best lawyers and the most influence on the Hill.  You have the IAM, they have the A4A.  

The IAM has 720,000 members and,* in 2014, donated $2,290,690* to political candidates.  While the A4A's donations in 2014 are not only 3 times larger $6,820,000, let's not forget the airlines themselves who donated several times the IAM's political donations in the tens of millions: Air Transport | OpenSecrets

IMO, it's an uphill battle for labor in this country which is why we've seen more and more money be concentrated in the hands of corporations and less and less in the hands of workers.


----------



## krypto

SAYIT said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Next, my political leanings are more toward National Socialism... What I actually am is a White separatist. I would inform you more about it. But I don't feel like getting banned just yet....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Nazi confession. It was clear you were a Nazi, but it's always an honesty check to see if someone owns up to it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed, Krypto has made his Nazi leanings - or what he calls "white separatism" - clear since his earliest posts and has not only been consistent, he's been upfront.
> 
> Like you, I appreciate his honesty and the poster-child example he provides of the 21st Century Nazi as an uneducated (by choice), lazy, hate-filled POS in constant need of validation.
> 
> The world would be a better place if every generation we round them up and put them in reeducation camps where they might learn enough to remove their tongues from their fuehrer's butt and, failing that, "graduate" them to "work camps" where they can get the same treatment their Nazi forebears applied to those they consider inferior.
> 
> In the matter of coping meds, I suspect the 3 decades we have spent medicating our kids as a convenient way to avoid smacking them in the face and kicking them in the butt has produced large quantities of uninspired and unprepared wards-of-the-state who have learned that panhandling when coupled with gov't bennies provides a viable lifestyle they can live with.
> 
> Krypto has made it clear he considers Americans to be beneath him and adamantly refuses to do anything which might benefit society. A typical Nazi leach who not only sucks America's teat but also fails his responsibility to help pull the train for those who can't. Unadulterated, proud and unapologetic Nazi scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh how full of shit you are.  True patriotism doesn't depend on what "ism" cult you were raised and educated under.  Neither does it have anything to do with whatever rag may be on top of a flagpole.  Or the land that you live on that you are willing to let others emigrate (invade) to.  The rock bottom basis for true patriotism and honor lies in what you are.  For me, that means White.  It means that White people matter.  And White people have a right to exist!
> 
> As for Hitler, just everything you have been taught or have been told about him is a LIE!  That you believe it or spread it makes YOU scum.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our conversation has nothing to do with patriotism (although clearly you hate America and Americans and love Hitler and all things Nazi).
> 
> As to what I know of you (feel free to deny any of it but I gleaned the following from your posts on this thread):
> 1) You dropped out of high school (and your semi literate posts are irrefutable proof of that) because you saw no college in your future, in part because it was inconvenient for you.
> 2) While you claim to be successful, you admit you couldn't afford college and are here promoting a $10,000 gov't giveaway so you can afford to make a down payment on a trailer home.
> 3) You have used your non-existent education to determine that what most educated (and all rational) people know about Hitler and the Nazis is a "LIE!"
> 4) You clearly believe only "White people matter" and see everything through a racist prism.
> 
> While you may find kinship in the Internet Nazi community you must be aware that nobody really likes you (either here on in real time) as evidenced by your concern about getting banned from another message board.
Click to expand...


  First, (point no. 1) college wasn't inconvient for me.  It was just unaffordable.  Next, (point no. 2)  I'm not sucessful.  I'm poor.  It's just that my inteligence is such that nobody can defeate me in debate.  No doubt with my having dropped out of highschool in my third year with three years of credits to make up for, those with more "education" are offended by that.  Next, somebody around here brought up the economy.  Well if all those Americans who don't have 10,000 dollars were given 10,000 to spend, as long as there was a price freeze in place and Chinese goods were made to cost as much as goods made by Americans, it would do to our economy what pouring gasoline on a fire does to fire.

  Next, (point no.3) you have been lied to so much about Hitler and WW II, I'm not even allowed to tell you the truth about it here.  Why?  Because it would be too offensive to you masters.  The jews.  And being offensive just isn't allowed.  Intollerance just won't be tollerated.  Next, (point no. 4) only White people do matter.  At the very least, they are all who should matter to White people.  Also, the overpopulation of non-whites is speeding the destruction of our planet.  Every single day, there are about 228,000 more non-whites on the planet than there was the day before.  Tell me.  Who should matter more.  The Whites who aren't overpopulating the planet or the non-whites who are.


----------



## krypto

Markle said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What in the heck are you talking about?
> 
> This is what I posted: "Take medicine, for instance, our four top research hospitals alone have discovered more new drugs, procedures, and technology than any half dozen or more countries with free college and free healthcare."
> 
> That is due to our for-profit health care and insurance system.
> 
> Surely acknowledge that there is good, moral greed as well as evil greed.
> 
> Was Henry Ford "evil" for having invented the assembly line?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those things due to scientific discoveries?  Also, what I was basically getting at was, fuck our "for profit" healthcare system.  Health care should be free free free free free free!  There are shitloads of people who have gone bankrupt and many who have also become homeless because they couldn't afford their healthcare.  In countries where healthcare is free, that doesn't happen.
> 
> Also, there is no such thing as "good" greed.  Though before the French revolution, there were probably many French aristocrats who would have said that there is.  Next, as far as the assembly line thing goes, it just depends on how machine like the employees were expected to perform.  Also, I couldn't even tell you how many millions of deaths that have been caused by automobiles.  That definitely isn't a good thing.  Or even acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is always amusing that my Progressive good friends are always so uninformed or intentionally ignorant.
> 
> Here we have one, I guess with a straight face saying, the world would be better off without automobiles.  That says all that need be said about Progressives...LOONE
> 
> 
> Do you enjoy being stupid?  They used to have cable cars in LA.  Until the automobile industry colluded to get rid of them.  What would be wrong with having communities built around mass transit.  Another thing is the millions who have died in car accidents.  How would you like it if you were one of them.  Also, cars have enabled people to move out across the countryside.  That isn't very good for nature.  Not to mention how they contribute to human caused global warming.  Cars may be convenient.  But I think they are a little like smoking.  After you've given it up for a while, not having a cigarette doesn't bother you.
Click to expand...


----------



## krypto

Markle said:


> Simply don't respond to krypto.
> 
> Just like children act out badly when they want attention, so does krypto.
> 
> Ignoring him is the worst possible thing to do to him.
> 
> Feeding him with responses to his lunacy simply satisfies his thirst for attention from any possible source.  Even he doesn't believe the nonsense he posts.  He just gets off pulling strings.



  There is a better way to deal with me.  If you think anything I said anywhere is wrong, just tell me what it is.


----------



## krypto

PoliticalChic said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has become an interesting exercise in seeing how many different subjects one person can be absolutely ignorant of. We may be looking at a new world record here.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, there is no such thing as free college or free health care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true.
> Every decision to consume one product usually comes with the trade-off of giving up the consumption of something else.
> 
> This, of course, is denied in 'The Theology of Liberalism.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The obverse can be found here:
> 'To take from one, because it is thought his own industry and that of his father has acquired too much, in order to spare to others who (or whose fathers) have not exercised equal industry and skill, is to violate arbitrarily the first principle of association, "to guarantee to everyone a free exercise of his industry and the fruits acquired by it."  http://www.ustreas.gov/education/fact-sheets/taxes/ustax.shtml
> Founding.com: A Project of the Claremont Institute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a load of horse shit.  I've rearranged an old saying.  To make it fit the wealthy.  See if it makes any sense to you.  "They've got all the bread, but they want cake.  There's no end to what they'll take."  Do you know what doesn't have limits?  How wealthy the wealthy want to be.  But there should be limits.  I am also reminded of a study done on children.  Most of them, if in fact not all of them, were willing to take less of something.  As long as it meant that some other child would receive nothing at all.  This is probably because of an instinctual "status" thing.  And it is something that apparently never really goes away.
> 
> I'm not saying that those who work a little harder shouldn't receive a little more.  But as I said, there has to be limits.  And even then, it brings up a problem that needs to be dealt with.  Which is that the more you have, the more somebody else will figure out a way of taking from you.  For example, by making things more expensive.  But if things become more expensive for those who can afford it, those things will be even farther out of the reach of those who can't.
> 
> There is another problem that what you talk about brings up.  Which basically is aristocracy.  For some people, the only thing they need to do to have an advantage over others is just to be born.  Just because somebody may decide to work a little harder doesn't necessarily make their children superior.  And therefore, worthy of the silver spoon they were born with.  Only one thing can truly perform that function.  A eugenic breeding program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Your vulgarity identifies both your political perspective and your lack of education.
> 
> 2. There is no perennial group in America known as 'the wealthy.'
> 
> a. As productivity and skills increase, workers earn more. Productivity of workers in competitive markets is what determines the earnings of most workers; and it is not an accident that *labor earns about 70% of the total output of the American economy, and capital earns about 30%.*
> 
> In Alan Reynold’s “Income and Wealth,” he studied the data, and found the following.*Certainly the top fifth of households has a far greater proportion of same, but it also has six times as many full-time workers as the bottom fifth, heavily composed of two-earner couples with older children or other relatives who work. *The bottom fifth is heavily composed of aged or younger couples, the retired or the still in school. Also, some in the bottom fifth because they are part of the underground economy, or in crime, so income is not reported. Or suffer addictions which preclude work.
> 
> 
> 
> b. "The wealthy"....No such class exists in an ongoing basis...merely as a snapshot in time.
> 
> "More than three-quarters of those working Americans whose incomes were in the bottom 20 percent in 1975 were also in the top 40 percent of income earners at some point by 1991, says Sowell."
> Source: Thomas Sowell, "How Media Misuse Income Data To Match Their Preconceptions," Investor's Business Daily, January 12, 2010.
> For text:
> How Media Misuse Income Data To Match Their Preconceptions - Investors.com
> 
> c. When all sources of income are included -- wages, salaries, realized capital gains, dividends, business income and government benefits -- and taxes paid are deducted, households in the lowest income quintile saw a roughly 25% increase in their living standards from 1983 to 2005. (See chart nearby; the data is from the Congressional Budget Office's "Comprehensive Household Income.") *This fact alone refutes the notion that the poor are getting poorer. They are not.*
> The data also show *downward mobility among the highest income earners*. The top 1% in 1996 saw an average decline in their real, after-tax incomes by 52% in the next 10 years.
> America is still an opportunity society where talent and hard work can (almost always) overcome one's position at birth or at any point in time. Perhaps the best piece of news in this regard is the reduction in gaps between earnings of men and women, and between blacks and whites over the last 25 years.
> http://online.wsj.com/public/article...536934297.html
Click to expand...


  It sounds like a load of crap to me.  How much do the top 1% pay you to spread it.  Most of the experts I've heard talk about it say that our middle class is declining.  I have also seen websites that say that there are around 100  million unemployed Americans.  But as far as I can figure, for working age adults, the number is around 27 million unemployed.  The number is close to the same for those who are underemployed.  There is indeed a group out there that can be classified as "wealthy."  And I know that I'm not one of them.  Compared to me, anybody making $15,000 a year would be wealthy.


----------



## krypto

PoliticalChic said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has become an interesting exercise in seeing how many different subjects one person can be absolutely ignorant of. We may be looking at a new world record here.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, there is no such thing as free college or free health care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I went to high school, I didn't pay a thing for it.  That makes it free.  Whatever else may have happened to make high school exist is besides the point.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "When I went to high school, I didn't pay a thing for it.  That makes it free."
> Gads, you're stupid.
> 
> That made it free.....to you.
> Your neighbors all chipped in and paid your way.....too bad the education didn't stick, huh?
Click to expand...


  You're the one who's stupid.  That's what this whole thread was about.  Making college free.  FOR THE STUDENTS.


----------



## Unkotare

Perhaps the pathetic OP is going through this whole performance to make people feel sorry for him. 





























It's not working.


----------



## Markle

Divine.Wind said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Trade" unions here _might_ get better pay and benefits for their members, but at what cost?  My experience is that the union is in bed with the employer, the workers get some token concession, and the union and employer make out like big dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> What union were you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IAM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.  Unions in general, and aviation unions in particular, have taken a severe beating over the past 4.5 decades.
> 
> The main power of unions is their control of labor, but in today's age, we've seen money have more power on Washington.  "Money talks and bullshit walks" is now more true than ever.  Compared to corporations like airlines, unions have very little money which is why corporations always have the best lawyers and the most influence on the Hill.  You have the IAM, they have the A4A.
> 
> The IAM has 720,000 members and,* in 2014, donated $2,290,690* to political candidates.  While the A4A's donations in 2014 are not only 3 times larger $6,820,000, let's not forget the airlines themselves who donated several times the IAM's political donations in the tens of millions: Air Transport | OpenSecrets
> 
> IMO, it's an uphill battle for labor in this country which is why we've seen more and more money be concentrated in the hands of corporations and less and less in the hands of workers.
Click to expand...


The problem workers are having are due, as you know, to the destruction waged by the labor unions.

Please list the industries (government is NOT an industry) which have grown because of unions.


----------



## Markle

krypto said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they're not.  What are usually referred to as "races" are in fact different species of human.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, since you dropped out of high school, it's understandable why you don't have a fucking clue about basic biology.
> 
> Are you a Nazi?  A White Supremacist?.....or is it too much effort for you to attend the meetings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, "I" will tell "YOU" what is real or not.  It is you who doesn't have a clue.  Fucking or otherwise.  Let me know if you want to know the real truth.  Next, my political leanings are more toward National Socialism.  Also, there is no such thing as a "White Supremacist."  White people just happen to be supreme.  What I actually am is a White separatist.  I would inform you more about it.  But I don't feel like getting banned just yet.  So when it comes to debating the matter, we are on quite unequal playing fields.  You may prefer it that way.  But I don't.
Click to expand...


One sick puppy!


----------



## Divine Wind

Markle said:


> The problem workers are having are due, as you know, to the destruction waged by the labor unions.
> 
> Please list the industries (government is NOT an industry) which have grown because of unions.


Disagreed and unions are workers seeking safe working conditions, fair wages and benefits.  As such, industry growth is a tangent concern. 

Please list the industries that put employees ahead of profits.  Many claim their employees are "family" but none really put blood before water.


----------



## PoliticalChic

krypto said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has become an interesting exercise in seeing how many different subjects one person can be absolutely ignorant of. We may be looking at a new world record here.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, there is no such thing as free college or free health care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I went to high school, I didn't pay a thing for it.  That makes it free.  Whatever else may have happened to make high school exist is besides the point.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "When I went to high school, I didn't pay a thing for it.  That makes it free."
> Gads, you're stupid.
> 
> That made it free.....to you.
> Your neighbors all chipped in and paid your way.....too bad the education didn't stick, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who's stupid.  That's what this whole thread was about.  Making college free.  FOR THE STUDENTS.
Click to expand...



That's akin to stopping the fact-line at a given point and claiming it represents the entire reality....

Your mommy put cooked food in front of you....but it didn't first appear there.

Wise up.

Grow up.


----------



## krypto

I just had to say that you must be high!  Unions gave people better wages and shorter work days.  They also gave people safer working conditions and a five day work week.  Another thing they did, for the most part, was put an end to child labor.  Also, when Ross Perot was running against Bill Clinton, he basically said that if Clinton had his way, Americans were going to hear a huge sucking sound as jobs left America.  Which is EXACTLY what happened.  That is like union busting on steroids.  There aren't many, if any, businesses with union labor that can grow under those circumstances.


----------



## boedicca

gipper said:


> Just make college affordable, as it once was.  My tuition at a large state university for a full load of classes senior year was $593.  I wrote the check and thought nothing of it....in 1982.  That same college now would cost about $15k...not many college kids can write that check.
> 
> Who is to blame for the huge increase in college tuition?




Thank the Federal government for pushing student loans and excessive regulations.  The cos my increases have just funded armies of bureaucrats.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krypto

Markle said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they're not.  What are usually referred to as "races" are in fact different species of human.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, since you dropped out of high school, it's understandable why you don't have a fucking clue about basic biology.
> 
> Are you a Nazi?  A White Supremacist?.....or is it too much effort for you to attend the meetings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, "I" will tell "YOU" what is real or not.  It is you who doesn't have a clue.  Fucking or otherwise.  Let me know if you want to know the real truth.  Next, my political leanings are more toward National Socialism.  Also, there is no such thing as a "White Supremacist."  White people just happen to be supreme.  What I actually am is a White separatist.  I would inform you more about it.  But I don't feel like getting banned just yet.  So when it comes to debating the matter, we are on quite unequal playing fields.  You may prefer it that way.  But I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One sick puppy!
Click to expand...


  Would you care, so to speek, put your money where your mouth is?  I ran across a thread around here called, "What Is A "species."  If you want to refute that different "races" of human are in fact different "species" of human, look up that thread and post a reply in it.  If you dare.  After doing so, tell me you did so.  I will take up the debate.


----------



## krypto

PoliticalChic said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has become an interesting exercise in seeing how many different subjects one person can be absolutely ignorant of. We may be looking at a new world record here.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, there is no such thing as free college or free health care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I went to high school, I didn't pay a thing for it.  That makes it free.  Whatever else may have happened to make high school exist is besides the point.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "When I went to high school, I didn't pay a thing for it.  That makes it free."
> Gads, you're stupid.
> 
> That made it free.....to you.
> Your neighbors all chipped in and paid your way.....too bad the education didn't stick, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who's stupid.  That's what this whole thread was about.  Making college free.  FOR THE STUDENTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's akin to stopping the fact-line at a given point and claiming it represents the entire reality....
> 
> Your mommy put cooked food in front of you....but it didn't first appear there.
> 
> Wise up.
> 
> Grow up.
Click to expand...


  Next time, make a specific point about the thread, or one of my replies, that I can debate you over.  Or go haunt somebody elses thread.


----------



## PoliticalChic

krypto said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has become an interesting exercise in seeing how many different subjects one person can be absolutely ignorant of. We may be looking at a new world record here.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, there is no such thing as free college or free health care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I went to high school, I didn't pay a thing for it.  That makes it free.  Whatever else may have happened to make high school exist is besides the point.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "When I went to high school, I didn't pay a thing for it.  That makes it free."
> Gads, you're stupid.
> 
> That made it free.....to you.
> Your neighbors all chipped in and paid your way.....too bad the education didn't stick, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who's stupid.  That's what this whole thread was about.  Making college free.  FOR THE STUDENTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's akin to stopping the fact-line at a given point and claiming it represents the entire reality....
> 
> Your mommy put cooked food in front of you....but it didn't first appear there.
> 
> Wise up.
> 
> Grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next time, make a specific point about the thread, or one of my replies, that I can debate you over.  Or go haunt somebody elses thread.
Click to expand...



I really wounded you, eh?
Excellent.
....when you are proven stupid.....that really smarts, huh?


You must have a brain the size of a Lithium battery.....so....following any instructions that you provide will result, exactly as it always has....with being ignored.


----------



## PoliticalChic

krypto said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they're not.  What are usually referred to as "races" are in fact different species of human.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, since you dropped out of high school, it's understandable why you don't have a fucking clue about basic biology.
> 
> Are you a Nazi?  A White Supremacist?.....or is it too much effort for you to attend the meetings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, "I" will tell "YOU" what is real or not.  It is you who doesn't have a clue.  Fucking or otherwise.  Let me know if you want to know the real truth.  Next, my political leanings are more toward National Socialism.  Also, there is no such thing as a "White Supremacist."  White people just happen to be supreme.  What I actually am is a White separatist.  I would inform you more about it.  But I don't feel like getting banned just yet.  So when it comes to debating the matter, we are on quite unequal playing fields.  You may prefer it that way.  But I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One sick puppy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you care, so to speek, put your money where your mouth is?  I ran across a thread around here called, "What Is A "species."  If you want to refute that different "races" of human are in fact different "species" of human, look up that thread and post a reply in it.  If you dare.  After doing so, tell me you did so.  I will take up the debate.
Click to expand...




" If you want to refute that different "races" of human are in fact different "species" of human,..."

Gads....you're as dumb as asphalt.
I hope I didn't insult asphalt.


Scientific names are of two parts....the Genus, and the species.

Genus is capitalized....species isn't.

Homo sapiens.....the one and only species of human beings extant.




Except for you....that would be Lumbricus terrestris.
Better look it up.



And remember....
*There's no award for stupidity....so stop competing.*


----------



## krypto

PoliticalChic said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I went to high school, I didn't pay a thing for it.  That makes it free.  Whatever else may have happened to make high school exist is besides the point.  Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When I went to high school, I didn't pay a thing for it.  That makes it free."
> Gads, you're stupid.
> 
> That made it free.....to you.
> Your neighbors all chipped in and paid your way.....too bad the education didn't stick, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're the one who's stupid.  That's what this whole thread was about.  Making college free.  FOR THE STUDENTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's akin to stopping the fact-line at a given point and claiming it represents the entire reality....
> 
> Your mommy put cooked food in front of you....but it didn't first appear there.
> 
> Wise up.
> 
> Grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next time, make a specific point about the thread, or one of my replies, that I can debate you over.  Or go haunt somebody elses thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I really wounded you, eh?
> Excellent.
> ....when you are proven stupid.....that really smarts, huh?
> 
> 
> You must have a brain the size of a Lithium battery.....so....following any instructions that you provide will result, exactly as it always has....with being ignored.
Click to expand...


  How do you think speaking utter nonsense wounds me.  Or that it proves me to be wrong.  You mist be delirious.


----------



## krypto

PoliticalChic said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they're not.  What are usually referred to as "races" are in fact different species of human.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, since you dropped out of high school, it's understandable why you don't have a fucking clue about basic biology.
> 
> Are you a Nazi?  A White Supremacist?.....or is it too much effort for you to attend the meetings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, "I" will tell "YOU" what is real or not.  It is you who doesn't have a clue.  Fucking or otherwise.  Let me know if you want to know the real truth.  Next, my political leanings are more toward National Socialism.  Also, there is no such thing as a "White Supremacist."  White people just happen to be supreme.  What I actually am is a White separatist.  I would inform you more about it.  But I don't feel like getting banned just yet.  So when it comes to debating the matter, we are on quite unequal playing fields.  You may prefer it that way.  But I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One sick puppy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you care, so to speek, put your money where your mouth is?  I ran across a thread around here called, "What Is A "species."  If you want to refute that different "races" of human are in fact different "species" of human, look up that thread and post a reply in it.  If you dare.  After doing so, tell me you did so.  I will take up the debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " If you want to refute that different "races" of human are in fact different "species" of human,..."
> 
> Gads....you're as dumb as asphalt.
> I hope I didn't insult asphalt.
> 
> 
> Scientific names are of two parts....the Genus, and the species.
> 
> Genus is capitalized....species isn't.
> 
> Homo sapiens.....the one and only species of human beings extant.
> 
> Except for you....that would be Lumbricus terrestris.
> Better look it up.
> 
> And remember....
> *There's no award for stupidity....so stop competing.*
Click to expand...


  In zoology, every kind of creature is given its own unique zoological classification.  No matter how slight the difference is to another similar type of creature.  There is no logical reason that the human creatures should be treated any differently than every other creature on the planet.  That is why Whites are Homo aryanus.  Orientals are Homo mongolis.  Negroes are Homo negrosis.  Those are their zoological classifications.  Deal with it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

krypto said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, since you dropped out of high school, it's understandable why you don't have a fucking clue about basic biology.
> 
> Are you a Nazi?  A White Supremacist?.....or is it too much effort for you to attend the meetings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, "I" will tell "YOU" what is real or not.  It is you who doesn't have a clue.  Fucking or otherwise.  Let me know if you want to know the real truth.  Next, my political leanings are more toward National Socialism.  Also, there is no such thing as a "White Supremacist."  White people just happen to be supreme.  What I actually am is a White separatist.  I would inform you more about it.  But I don't feel like getting banned just yet.  So when it comes to debating the matter, we are on quite unequal playing fields.  You may prefer it that way.  But I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One sick puppy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you care, so to speek, put your money where your mouth is?  I ran across a thread around here called, "What Is A "species."  If you want to refute that different "races" of human are in fact different "species" of human, look up that thread and post a reply in it.  If you dare.  After doing so, tell me you did so.  I will take up the debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " If you want to refute that different "races" of human are in fact different "species" of human,..."
> 
> Gads....you're as dumb as asphalt.
> I hope I didn't insult asphalt.
> 
> 
> Scientific names are of two parts....the Genus, and the species.
> 
> Genus is capitalized....species isn't.
> 
> Homo sapiens.....the one and only species of human beings extant.
> 
> Except for you....that would be Lumbricus terrestris.
> Better look it up.
> 
> And remember....
> *There's no award for stupidity....so stop competing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In zoology, every kind of creature is given its own unique zoological classification.  No matter how slight the difference is to another similar type of creature.  There is no logical reason that the human creatures should be treated any differently than every other creature on the planet.  That is why Whites are Homo aryanus.  Orientals are Homo mongolis.  Negroes are Homo negrosis.  Those are their zoological classifications.  Deal with it.
Click to expand...




No, they're not.

*Does that neon light flashing IDIOT over your head keep you awake at night?*


----------



## krypto

PoliticalChic said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, "I" will tell "YOU" what is real or not.  It is you who doesn't have a clue.  Fucking or otherwise.  Let me know if you want to know the real truth.  Next, my political leanings are more toward National Socialism.  Also, there is no such thing as a "White Supremacist."  White people just happen to be supreme.  What I actually am is a White separatist.  I would inform you more about it.  But I don't feel like getting banned just yet.  So when it comes to debating the matter, we are on quite unequal playing fields.  You may prefer it that way.  But I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One sick puppy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you care, so to speek, put your money where your mouth is?  I ran across a thread around here called, "What Is A "species."  If you want to refute that different "races" of human are in fact different "species" of human, look up that thread and post a reply in it.  If you dare.  After doing so, tell me you did so.  I will take up the debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " If you want to refute that different "races" of human are in fact different "species" of human,..."
> 
> Gads....you're as dumb as asphalt.
> I hope I didn't insult asphalt.
> 
> 
> Scientific names are of two parts....the Genus, and the species.
> 
> Genus is capitalized....species isn't.
> 
> Homo sapiens.....the one and only species of human beings extant.
> 
> Except for you....that would be Lumbricus terrestris.
> Better look it up.
> 
> And remember....
> *There's no award for stupidity....so stop competing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In zoology, every kind of creature is given its own unique zoological classification.  No matter how slight the difference is to another similar type of creature.  There is no logical reason that the human creatures should be treated any differently than every other creature on the planet.  That is why Whites are Homo aryanus.  Orientals are Homo mongolis.  Negroes are Homo negrosis.  Those are their zoological classifications.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they're not.
> 
> *Does that neon light flashing IDIOT over your head keep you awake at night?*
Click to expand...


  Yes they are.  How do I know?  Because I created them.  So they are now a thing.  What I said about creatures in the wild are undeniably true.  But I was aware of no zoological classifications being given to different types - races - species or even subspecies of human.  And as I said, there is no logical reason why different kinds of human should be treated any differently than any other type of creature on the planet.  So my zoological calssifications for different kinds of human stand.  Like it or not.  You might also find these pictures interesting.


----------



## PoliticalChic

krypto said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> One sick puppy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you care, so to speek, put your money where your mouth is?  I ran across a thread around here called, "What Is A "species."  If you want to refute that different "races" of human are in fact different "species" of human, look up that thread and post a reply in it.  If you dare.  After doing so, tell me you did so.  I will take up the debate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " If you want to refute that different "races" of human are in fact different "species" of human,..."
> 
> Gads....you're as dumb as asphalt.
> I hope I didn't insult asphalt.
> 
> 
> Scientific names are of two parts....the Genus, and the species.
> 
> Genus is capitalized....species isn't.
> 
> Homo sapiens.....the one and only species of human beings extant.
> 
> Except for you....that would be Lumbricus terrestris.
> Better look it up.
> 
> And remember....
> *There's no award for stupidity....so stop competing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In zoology, every kind of creature is given its own unique zoological classification.  No matter how slight the difference is to another similar type of creature.  There is no logical reason that the human creatures should be treated any differently than every other creature on the planet.  That is why Whites are Homo aryanus.  Orientals are Homo mongolis.  Negroes are Homo negrosis.  Those are their zoological classifications.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they're not.
> 
> *Does that neon light flashing IDIOT over your head keep you awake at night?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they are.  How do I know?  Because I created them.  So they are now a thing.  What I said about creatures in the wild are undeniably true.  But I was aware of no zoological classifications being given to different types - races - species or even subspecies of human.  And as I said, there is no logical reason why different kinds of human should be treated any differently than any other type of creature on the planet.  So my zoological calssifications for different kinds of human stand.  Like it or not.  You might also find these pictures interesting.
> View attachment 76382 View attachment 76383 View attachment 76384
Click to expand...




"Yes they are. How do I know? Because I created them."


Sooooo...... You're sort of an idiot-savant....without the savant?

But...yes...I did find the work you produced somewhat interesting.
Do you do sand castles, too?




"So my zoological calssifications (sic) for different kinds of human stand."


_Tell the truth....it's been downhill since you started hangin' out with Jack.........Daniels._


----------



## krypto

PoliticalChic said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you care, so to speek, put your money where your mouth is?  I ran across a thread around here called, "What Is A "species."  If you want to refute that different "races" of human are in fact different "species" of human, look up that thread and post a reply in it.  If you dare.  After doing so, tell me you did so.  I will take up the debate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " If you want to refute that different "races" of human are in fact different "species" of human,..."
> 
> Gads....you're as dumb as asphalt.
> I hope I didn't insult asphalt.
> 
> 
> Scientific names are of two parts....the Genus, and the species.
> 
> Genus is capitalized....species isn't.
> 
> Homo sapiens.....the one and only species of human beings extant.
> 
> Except for you....that would be Lumbricus terrestris.
> Better look it up.
> 
> And remember....
> *There's no award for stupidity....so stop competing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In zoology, every kind of creature is given its own unique zoological classification.  No matter how slight the difference is to another similar type of creature.  There is no logical reason that the human creatures should be treated any differently than every other creature on the planet.  That is why Whites are Homo aryanus.  Orientals are Homo mongolis.  Negroes are Homo negrosis.  Those are their zoological classifications.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they're not.
> 
> *Does that neon light flashing IDIOT over your head keep you awake at night?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they are.  How do I know?  Because I created them.  So they are now a thing.  What I said about creatures in the wild are undeniably true.  But I was aware of no zoological classifications being given to different types - races - species or even subspecies of human.  And as I said, there is no logical reason why different kinds of human should be treated any differently than any other type of creature on the planet.  So my zoological calssifications for different kinds of human stand.  Like it or not.  You might also find these pictures interesting.
> View attachment 76382 View attachment 76383 View attachment 76384
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yes they are. How do I know? Because I created them."
> 
> 
> Sooooo...... You're sort of an idiot-savant....without the savant?
> 
> But...yes...I did find the work you produced somewhat interesting.
> Do you do sand castles, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "So my zoological calssifications (sic) for different kinds of human stand."
> 
> 
> _Tell the truth....it's been downhill since you started hangin' out with Jack.........Daniels._
Click to expand...


  The point is, do you disagree with anything I've said.


----------



## Divine Wind

I found a picture of a typical example of "_homo aryanus_"


----------



## Unkotare

krypto said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they're not.  What are usually referred to as "races" are in fact different species of human.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, since you dropped out of high school, it's understandable why you don't have a fucking clue about basic biology.
> 
> Are you a Nazi?  A White Supremacist?.....or is it too much effort for you to attend the meetings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, "I" will tell "YOU" what is real or not.  It is you who doesn't have a clue.  Fucking or otherwise.  Let me know if you want to know the real truth.  Next, my political leanings are more toward National Socialism.  Also, there is no such thing as a "White Supremacist."  White people just happen to be supreme.  What I actually am is a White separatist.  I would inform you more about it.  But I don't feel like getting banned just yet.  So when it comes to debating the matter, we are on quite unequal playing fields.  You may prefer it that way.  But I don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One sick puppy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you care, so to speek [sic], put your money where your mouth is? .....
Click to expand...


----------



## ScienceRocks

Just like k through 1 is a investment in our country...Well, granting tax payer paid education in some subjects would also.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Divine.Wind said:


> I found a picture of a typical example of "_homo aryanus_"




Good photo of home schooled children in the south that had parents that were brother and sister!


----------



## PoliticalChic

Matthew said:


> Just like k through 1 is a investment in our country...Well, granting tax payer paid education in some subjects would also.




1. It certainly wasn't efficacious in your case...
and...
2. If neither vouchers nor school choice is allowed, it is no different than taxation without representation.

Hopefully you've heard of that phrase, and understand where it led.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Matthew said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a picture of a typical example of "_homo aryanus_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good photo of home schooled children in the south that had parents that were brother and sister!
Click to expand...




Did you know that home schooled children out-perform government schooled children in every metric?

Did you know that, MoronMatthew?


----------



## PoliticalChic

krypto said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> " If you want to refute that different "races" of human are in fact different "species" of human,..."
> 
> Gads....you're as dumb as asphalt.
> I hope I didn't insult asphalt.
> 
> 
> Scientific names are of two parts....the Genus, and the species.
> 
> Genus is capitalized....species isn't.
> 
> Homo sapiens.....the one and only species of human beings extant.
> 
> Except for you....that would be Lumbricus terrestris.
> Better look it up.
> 
> And remember....
> *There's no award for stupidity....so stop competing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In zoology, every kind of creature is given its own unique zoological classification.  No matter how slight the difference is to another similar type of creature.  There is no logical reason that the human creatures should be treated any differently than every other creature on the planet.  That is why Whites are Homo aryanus.  Orientals are Homo mongolis.  Negroes are Homo negrosis.  Those are their zoological classifications.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they're not.
> 
> *Does that neon light flashing IDIOT over your head keep you awake at night?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they are.  How do I know?  Because I created them.  So they are now a thing.  What I said about creatures in the wild are undeniably true.  But I was aware of no zoological classifications being given to different types - races - species or even subspecies of human.  And as I said, there is no logical reason why different kinds of human should be treated any differently than any other type of creature on the planet.  So my zoological calssifications for different kinds of human stand.  Like it or not.  You might also find these pictures interesting.
> View attachment 76382 View attachment 76383 View attachment 76384
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yes they are. How do I know? Because I created them."
> 
> 
> Sooooo...... You're sort of an idiot-savant....without the savant?
> 
> But...yes...I did find the work you produced somewhat interesting.
> Do you do sand castles, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "So my zoological calssifications (sic) for different kinds of human stand."
> 
> 
> _Tell the truth....it's been downhill since you started hangin' out with Jack.........Daniels._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is, do you disagree with anything I've said.
Click to expand...



The point is under your hat.


----------



## Divine Wind

PoliticalChic said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a picture of a typical example of "_homo aryanus_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good photo of home schooled children in the south that had parents that were brother and sister!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that home schooled children out-perform government schooled children in every metric?
> 
> Did you know that, MoronMatthew?
Click to expand...

Many Left Coasters are raised to praise the State's dominance of all things because, in their minds, elite authoritarians know what is best for all of us.

Obviously this is not only untrue, but goes against American ideals of individual freedom.

Homeschooling outcomes: How do they compare?
_Overall, the structured homeschooling group performed much better than the public school group. And the margin was pretty dramatic.

*In 5 of 7 test areas,* (word identification, phonic decoding, science, social science, humanities) *structured homeschoolers were at least one grade level ahead of public schoolers.*

They were almost half a year ahead in math, and slightly, but not significantly, advanced in reading comprehension._


----------



## PoliticalChic

Divine.Wind said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a picture of a typical example of "_homo aryanus_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good photo of home schooled children in the south that had parents that were brother and sister!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that home schooled children out-perform government schooled children in every metric?
> 
> Did you know that, MoronMatthew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many Left Coasters are raised to praise the State's dominance of all things because, in their minds, elite authoritarians know what is best for all of us.
> 
> Obviously this is not only untrue, but goes against American ideals of individual freedom.
> 
> Homeschooling outcomes: How do they compare?
> _Overall, the structured homeschooling group performed much better than the public school group. And the margin was pretty dramatic.
> 
> *In 5 of 7 test areas,* (word identification, phonic decoding, science, social science, humanities) *structured homeschoolers were at least one grade level ahead of public schoolers.*
> 
> They were almost half a year ahead in math, and slightly, but not significantly, advanced in reading comprehension._
Click to expand...




In the spirit of full disclosure, I homeschool my children.

"Standardized test results for 16,000 home educated children, grades K-12, were analyzed in 1994 by researcher Dr. Brian Ray. He found the nationwide grand mean in reading for homeschoolers was at the 79th percentile; for language and math, the 73rd percentile. This ranking means home-educated students performed better than approximately 77% of the sample population on whom the test was normed. Nearly 80% of homeschooled children achieved individual scores above the national average and 54.7% of the 16,000 homeschoolers achieved individual scores in the top quarter of the population, more than double the number of conventional school students who score in the top quarter. 1

A *Harvard University* (MA) admissions officer said most of their home-educated students "have done very well. They usually are very motivated in what they do." Results of the SAT and SAT II, an essay, an interview, and a letter of recommendation are the main requirements for home-educated applicants. "[Transcripts are] irrelevant because a transcript is basically a comparison to other students in the school."
HSLDA | Homeschooled Students Excel in College


----------



## Conservative65

krypto said:


> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.



If you think college is free, you're too stupid to have been there in the first place.


----------



## Conservative65

The Great Goose said:


> It did used to be free.



Do you know what the word free means.


----------



## Conservative65

Matthew said:


> Free college would be good for America and would increase the size of our economy like nothing else. The thing is the loserterians hate it because educated people = people that understand that society needs some government and a loser to loserterians.



If those you think should get something that can't be free are such a good investment, why aren't their parents investing in them?  Why are the rest of us expected to do for those kids what their own damn parents won't do for them?


----------



## krypto

Divine.Wind said:


> I found a picture of a typical example of "_homo aryanus_"



  Ok.  You dug up a picture of a couple of pretty screwed looking White people.  (That are far far from "typical")  Now do the same thing with a negro.  Also, the ugliest woman I ever saw was a mulatto.  She kind of reminded me of that albino gorilla "Snowflake."


----------



## krypto

PoliticalChic said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> In zoology, every kind of creature is given its own unique zoological classification.  No matter how slight the difference is to another similar type of creature.  There is no logical reason that the human creatures should be treated any differently than every other creature on the planet.  That is why Whites are Homo aryanus.  Orientals are Homo mongolis.  Negroes are Homo negrosis.  Those are their zoological classifications.  Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they're not.
> 
> *Does that neon light flashing IDIOT over your head keep you awake at night?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they are.  How do I know?  Because I created them.  So they are now a thing.  What I said about creatures in the wild are undeniably true.  But I was aware of no zoological classifications being given to different types - races - species or even subspecies of human.  And as I said, there is no logical reason why different kinds of human should be treated any differently than any other type of creature on the planet.  So my zoological calssifications for different kinds of human stand.  Like it or not.  You might also find these pictures interesting.
> View attachment 76382 View attachment 76383 View attachment 76384
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yes they are. How do I know? Because I created them."
> 
> 
> Sooooo...... You're sort of an idiot-savant....without the savant?
> 
> But...yes...I did find the work you produced somewhat interesting.
> Do you do sand castles, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "So my zoological calssifications (sic) for different kinds of human stand."
> 
> 
> _Tell the truth....it's been downhill since you started hangin' out with Jack.........Daniels._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is, do you disagree with anything I've said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The point is under your hat.
Click to expand...


  Is that why you can't refute anything I've said?  If so, you must be able to use a pencil sharpener on your head.


----------



## krypto

Conservative65 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free college would be good for America and would increase the size of our economy like nothing else. The thing is the loserterians hate it because educated people = people that understand that society needs some government and a loser to loserterians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If those you think should get something that can't be free are such a good investment, why aren't their parents investing in them?  Why are the rest of us expected to do for those kids what their own damn parents won't do for them?
Click to expand...


  I will answer that question.  It's because most people are POOR!  Many live from paycheck to paycheck.  Also, there are websites out there that say that there are around 100 million unemployed Americans.  But as far as I can figure, there are around 27 million unemployed working age Americans.  And there is also almost an equal number who are underemployed.

  Unions used to help American workers get a livable wage.  But sending so many of our jobs overseas has been like union-busting on steroids.  As is, in some states, giving drivers licences to illegal aliens.  I have also heard of many working Americans who have to get food stamps to make ends meet.  One of whom that I heard about was even a commercial pilot!  I wonder how many colleges out there would accept food stamps.


----------



## Slyhunter

Who is volunteering to pay for college so we americans can go free?


----------



## krypto

Conservative65 said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think college is free, you're too stupid to have been there in the first place.
Click to expand...


  The whole point of my thread is that college here ISN'T free.  Like it is in some other countries.  And when I say "free," just in case the concept is beyond you, I mean as in what the students pay.  Which is the same thing I had to pay for highschool.  Nothing.


----------



## krypto

Slyhunter said:


> Who is volunteering to pay for college so we americans can go free?



  Who volunteered to make it that highschool kids could go to highschool for free.


----------



## Slyhunter

krypto said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is volunteering to pay for college so we americans can go free?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who volunteered to make it that highschool kids could go to highschool for free.
Click to expand...

Good point let's quit subsidizing high schools.


----------



## krypto

Slyhunter said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is volunteering to pay for college so we americans can go free?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who volunteered to make it that highschool kids could go to highschool for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point let's quit subsidizing high schools.
Click to expand...


  Why not just go back to the middle ages.  Where the pesants weren't given any schooling at all.


----------



## Divine Wind

krypto said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a picture of a typical example of "_homo aryanus_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.  You dug up a picture of a couple of pretty screwed looking White people....
Click to expand...

Yes, "Homo Aryanus".  Cute, eh?


----------



## krypto

Divine.Wind said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a picture of a typical example of "_homo aryanus_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.  You dug up a picture of a couple of pretty screwed looking White people....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, "Homo Aryanus".  Cute, eh?
Click to expand...


  They're still better than Homo negrosis.  Or any other species of non-white.


----------



## Divine Wind

krypto said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a picture of a typical example of "_homo aryanus_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.  You dug up a picture of a couple of pretty screwed looking White people....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, "Homo Aryanus".  Cute, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're still better than Homo negrosis.  Or any other species of non-white.
Click to expand...

Wassamatter, kid?  You said you didn't care what I posted, but now you obviously do.  Feeling lonely?


----------



## Desperado

To make it fair, lots of people have already been to college, so lets drop tolls and make all roads free and lets toss ramp fees for boat ramp too,
Makes as much sense as making college free.


----------



## Slyhunter

Desperado said:


> To make it fair, lots of people have already been to college, so lets drop tolls and make all roads free and lets toss ramp fees for boat ramp too,
> Makes as much sense as making college free.


An argument can be made that an educated populace makes a strong country. Can't say that about boat ramps.
Were only as strong as our weakest link. Lets get rid of the weak links.


----------



## Conservative65

krypto said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think college is free, you're too stupid to have been there in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole point of my thread is that college here ISN'T free.  Like it is in some other countries.  And when I say "free," just in case the concept is beyond you, I mean as in what the students pay.  Which is the same thing I had to pay for highschool.  Nothing.
Click to expand...


I understand what people mean when they say free college.  It shows they don't know the definition of free and think because the freeloader wanting to benefit from it doesn't pay, it's OK if someone else is forced to do it for him/her.

Pay for it yourself, EARN scholarships to fund it,  get your parents to pay for it, or don't go.


----------



## Slyhunter

Conservative65 said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think college is free, you're too stupid to have been there in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole point of my thread is that college here ISN'T free.  Like it is in some other countries.  And when I say "free," just in case the concept is beyond you, I mean as in what the students pay.  Which is the same thing I had to pay for highschool.  Nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand what people mean when they say free college.  It shows they don't know the definition of free and think because the freeloader wanting to benefit from it doesn't pay, it's OK if someone else is forced to do it for him/her.
> 
> Pay for it yourself, EARN scholarships to fund it,  get your parents to pay for it, or don't go.
Click to expand...

If Taxes pay for college make sure it's for something you can actually get a job in and not a wasted degree like Women's studies, or Music Appreciation.


----------



## Conservative65

Slyhunter said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> To make it fair, lots of people have already been to college, so lets drop tolls and make all roads free and lets toss ramp fees for boat ramp too,
> Makes as much sense as making college free.
> 
> 
> 
> An argument can be made that an educated populace makes a strong country. Can't say that about boat ramps.
> Were only as strong as our weakest link. Lets get rid of the weak links.
Click to expand...




Slyhunter said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think college is free, you're too stupid to have been there in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole point of my thread is that college here ISN'T free.  Like it is in some other countries.  And when I say "free," just in case the concept is beyond you, I mean as in what the students pay.  Which is the same thing I had to pay for highschool.  Nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand what people mean when they say free college.  It shows they don't know the definition of free and think because the freeloader wanting to benefit from it doesn't pay, it's OK if someone else is forced to do it for him/her.
> 
> Pay for it yourself, EARN scholarships to fund it,  get your parents to pay for it, or don't go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Taxes pay for college make sure it's for something you can actually get a job in and not a wasted degree like Women's studies, or Music Appreciation.
Click to expand...


That wasn't one of the options.


----------



## krypto

Desperado said:


> To make it fair, lots of people have already been to college, so lets drop tolls and make all roads free and lets toss ramp fees for boat ramp too,
> Makes as much sense as making college free.



  Lots of people have been to college.  That isn't the point.  The point is that to help improve our society in general, college should be free.  Just as it is in some of the other developed countries.  It's disgusting that our country would make it that people have to go deep into debt to get a college education.  Especially when a college education is no guarantee of finding a job.  Unless you decide to become something that there is an actual demand for.  Like a doctor.  Also, toll roads do suck.  They should be free too.  Like most other roads are.


----------



## krypto

Slyhunter said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> To make it fair, lots of people have already been to college, so lets drop tolls and make all roads free and lets toss ramp fees for boat ramp too,
> Makes as much sense as making college free.
> 
> 
> 
> An argument can be made that an educated populace makes a strong country. Can't say that about boat ramps.
> Were only as strong as our weakest link. Lets get rid of the weak links.
Click to expand...


  They're working on that.  By sending many of our good jobs to foreign even weaker links.  Leaving Americans without an income good enough to have a family with.


----------



## Slyhunter

krypto said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> To make it fair, lots of people have already been to college, so lets drop tolls and make all roads free and lets toss ramp fees for boat ramp too,
> Makes as much sense as making college free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people have been to college.  That isn't the point.  The point is that to help improve our society in general, college should be free.  Just as it is in some of the other developed countries.  It's disgusting that our country would make it that people have to go deep into debt to get a college education.  Especially when a college education is no guarantee of finding a job.  Unless you decide to become something that there is an actual demand for.  Like a doctor.  Also, toll roads do suck.  They should be free too.  Like most other roads are.
Click to expand...

Food should be free. The very thing keeping us alive shouldn't be costly. All people deserve food.

Get real dude.


----------



## krypto

Conservative65 said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think college is free, you're too stupid to have been there in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole point of my thread is that college here ISN'T free.  Like it is in some other countries.  And when I say "free," just in case the concept is beyond you, I mean as in what the students pay.  Which is the same thing I had to pay for highschool.  Nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand what people mean when they say free college.  It shows they don't know the definition of free and think because the freeloader wanting to benefit from it doesn't pay, it's OK if someone else is forced to do it for him/her.
> 
> Pay for it yourself, EARN scholarships to fund it,  get your parents to pay for it, or don't go.
Click to expand...


  No.  The problem for aristocrats like you is that you want to redefine what "free" means.  Reagan's "trickle down theory of economics" was a load of horse shit.  But having more educated people around would likely trickle down into having a better society.  That is something worth providing for free.


----------



## Conservative65

krypto said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think college is free, you're too stupid to have been there in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole point of my thread is that college here ISN'T free.  Like it is in some other countries.  And when I say "free," just in case the concept is beyond you, I mean as in what the students pay.  Which is the same thing I had to pay for highschool.  Nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand what people mean when they say free college.  It shows they don't know the definition of free and think because the freeloader wanting to benefit from it doesn't pay, it's OK if someone else is forced to do it for him/her.
> 
> Pay for it yourself, EARN scholarships to fund it,  get your parents to pay for it, or don't go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  The problem for aristocrats like you is that you want to redefine what "free" means.  Reagan's "trickle down theory of economics" was a load of horse shit.  But having more educated people around would likely trickle down into having a better society.  That is something worth providing for free.
Click to expand...


The definition of free defines free.  I can't change that but you seem to think you can.

Providing something for a kid his own sorry parents won't provide for him isn't worth doing.  If the kid was such a good investment wouldn't you think his/her own flesh and blood would think so and make that investment?

No one owes you a college education.


----------



## krypto

Slyhunter said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think college is free, you're too stupid to have been there in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole point of my thread is that college here ISN'T free.  Like it is in some other countries.  And when I say "free," just in case the concept is beyond you, I mean as in what the students pay.  Which is the same thing I had to pay for highschool.  Nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand what people mean when they say free college.  It shows they don't know the definition of free and think because the freeloader wanting to benefit from it doesn't pay, it's OK if someone else is forced to do it for him/her.
> 
> Pay for it yourself, EARN scholarships to fund it,  get your parents to pay for it, or don't go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Taxes pay for college make sure it's for something you can actually get a job in and not a wasted degree like Women's studies, or Music Appreciation.
Click to expand...


  That would be obvious.  But then again, look at those schools they talk about on TV where you can learn to be an auto mechanic or a truck driver or something.  It isn't that there is any great demand for those things.  It is that those 'schools" want to make money to teach such things.  No doubt those in colleges who teach the kinds of classes you speak of would also be screaming for a piece of the free education pie.


----------



## Conservative65

krypto said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think college is free, you're too stupid to have been there in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole point of my thread is that college here ISN'T free.  Like it is in some other countries.  And when I say "free," just in case the concept is beyond you, I mean as in what the students pay.  Which is the same thing I had to pay for highschool.  Nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand what people mean when they say free college.  It shows they don't know the definition of free and think because the freeloader wanting to benefit from it doesn't pay, it's OK if someone else is forced to do it for him/her.
> 
> Pay for it yourself, EARN scholarships to fund it,  get your parents to pay for it, or don't go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Taxes pay for college make sure it's for something you can actually get a job in and not a wasted degree like Women's studies, or Music Appreciation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be obvious.  But then again, look at those schools they talk about on TV where you can learn to be an auto mechanic or a truck driver or something.  It isn't that there is any great demand for those things.  It is that those 'schools" want to make money to teach such things.  No doubt those in colleges who teach the kinds of classes you speak of would also be screaming for a piece of the free education pie.
Click to expand...


Until NO ONE has to pay the costs for it, it isn't free.


----------



## krypto

Slyhunter said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> To make it fair, lots of people have already been to college, so lets drop tolls and make all roads free and lets toss ramp fees for boat ramp too,
> Makes as much sense as making college free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people have been to college.  That isn't the point.  The point is that to help improve our society in general, college should be free.  Just as it is in some of the other developed countries.  It's disgusting that our country would make it that people have to go deep into debt to get a college education.  Especially when a college education is no guarantee of finding a job.  Unless you decide to become something that there is an actual demand for.  Like a doctor.  Also, toll roads do suck.  They should be free too.  Like most other roads are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Food should be free. The very thing keeping us alive shouldn't be costly. All people deserve food.
> 
> Get real dude.
Click to expand...


  Food and college education are two separate things.  Though in this country, if you are poor enough, food is free.  With food stamps.  It may not be very good food.  But it is free none the less.


----------



## krypto

Conservative65 said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think college is free, you're too stupid to have been there in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole point of my thread is that college here ISN'T free.  Like it is in some other countries.  And when I say "free," just in case the concept is beyond you, I mean as in what the students pay.  Which is the same thing I had to pay for highschool.  Nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand what people mean when they say free college.  It shows they don't know the definition of free and think because the freeloader wanting to benefit from it doesn't pay, it's OK if someone else is forced to do it for him/her.
> 
> Pay for it yourself, EARN scholarships to fund it,  get your parents to pay for it, or don't go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  The problem for aristocrats like you is that you want to redefine what "free" means.  Reagan's "trickle down theory of economics" was a load of horse shit.  But having more educated people around would likely trickle down into having a better society.  That is something worth providing for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The definition of free defines free.  I can't change that but you seem to think you can.
> 
> Providing something for a kid his own sorry parents won't provide for him isn't worth doing.  If the kid was such a good investment wouldn't you think his/her own flesh and blood would think so and make that investment?
> 
> No one owes you a college education.
Click to expand...


  If it is worth providing a high school education for free, then it should also be worth providing a college education for free.  Also, democrats and republicans are just two sides of the same coin.  But I do notice a difference when it comes to what people are given.  Democrats like to call it a right.  Republicans like to call it a privilege.  Tell me.  Is it a right or a privilege that so many people who go to college have to go so deep into debt for it.


----------



## Conservative65

krypto said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think college is free, you're too stupid to have been there in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole point of my thread is that college here ISN'T free.  Like it is in some other countries.  And when I say "free," just in case the concept is beyond you, I mean as in what the students pay.  Which is the same thing I had to pay for highschool.  Nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand what people mean when they say free college.  It shows they don't know the definition of free and think because the freeloader wanting to benefit from it doesn't pay, it's OK if someone else is forced to do it for him/her.
> 
> Pay for it yourself, EARN scholarships to fund it,  get your parents to pay for it, or don't go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  The problem for aristocrats like you is that you want to redefine what "free" means.  Reagan's "trickle down theory of economics" was a load of horse shit.  But having more educated people around would likely trickle down into having a better society.  That is something worth providing for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The definition of free defines free.  I can't change that but you seem to think you can.
> 
> Providing something for a kid his own sorry parents won't provide for him isn't worth doing.  If the kid was such a good investment wouldn't you think his/her own flesh and blood would think so and make that investment?
> 
> No one owes you a college education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it is worth providing a high school education for free, then it should also be worth providing a college education for free.  Also, democrats and republicans are just two sides of the same coin.  But I do notice a difference when it comes to what people are given.  Democrats like to call it a right.  Republicans like to call it a privilege.  Tell me.  Is it a right or a privilege that so many people who go to college have to go so deep into debt for it.
Click to expand...


First, you dumb piece of shit, it's not free for high school.  Secondly, if the parents of the kid don't think enough of the kid to provide him/her with college, that kid damn sure isn't good enough for taxpayers to do it.

College is not a right or a privilege. 

What debt.  I finished three degrees, two of which are advanced without a dime of debt.  Absolutely nothing.  My wife has three degrees, two undergrad and one advanced.  No debt whatsoever.  She is working on #4 and will have none when she finishes it.  My daughter is currently in college.  While her scholarships were significant, they didn't cover the $35,000/year it costs for her to go to school.  Since I believed she is such a good investment, I write the check for the remainder.  That's how it works.  

I'm sorry your situation isn't the same but that doesn't, by default, mean taxpayers should foot then bill for you or anyone else.


----------



## Slyhunter

krypto said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think college is free, you're too stupid to have been there in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole point of my thread is that college here ISN'T free.  Like it is in some other countries.  And when I say "free," just in case the concept is beyond you, I mean as in what the students pay.  Which is the same thing I had to pay for highschool.  Nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand what people mean when they say free college.  It shows they don't know the definition of free and think because the freeloader wanting to benefit from it doesn't pay, it's OK if someone else is forced to do it for him/her.
> 
> Pay for it yourself, EARN scholarships to fund it,  get your parents to pay for it, or don't go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Taxes pay for college make sure it's for something you can actually get a job in and not a wasted degree like Women's studies, or Music Appreciation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be obvious.  But then again, look at those schools they talk about on TV where you can learn to be an auto mechanic or a truck driver or something.  It isn't that there is any great demand for those things.  It is that those 'schools" want to make money to teach such things.  No doubt those in colleges who teach the kinds of classes you speak of would also be screaming for a piece of the free education pie.
Click to expand...

There is a shortage of truck drivers at the moment. They are hiring everyone who can get the CDL and the course.


----------



## Unkotare

krypto said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> To make it fair, lots of people have already been to college, so lets drop tolls and make all roads free and lets toss ramp fees for boat ramp too,
> Makes as much sense as making college free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people have been to college.  That isn't the point.  The point is that to help improve our society in general, college should be free.  Just as it is in some of the other developed countries.  It's disgusting that our country would make it that people have to go deep into debt to get a college education.  Especially when a college education is no guarantee of finding a job.  Unless you decide to become something that there is an actual demand for.  Like a doctor.  Also, toll roads do suck.  They should be free too.  Like most other roads are.
Click to expand...



Your every post shows how badly you are suffering from your lack of education.


----------



## krypto

Conservative65 said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole point of my thread is that college here ISN'T free.  Like it is in some other countries.  And when I say "free," just in case the concept is beyond you, I mean as in what the students pay.  Which is the same thing I had to pay for highschool.  Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what people mean when they say free college.  It shows they don't know the definition of free and think because the freeloader wanting to benefit from it doesn't pay, it's OK if someone else is forced to do it for him/her.
> 
> Pay for it yourself, EARN scholarships to fund it,  get your parents to pay for it, or don't go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  The problem for aristocrats like you is that you want to redefine what "free" means.  Reagan's "trickle down theory of economics" was a load of horse shit.  But having more educated people around would likely trickle down into having a better society.  That is something worth providing for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The definition of free defines free.  I can't change that but you seem to think you can.
> 
> Providing something for a kid his own sorry parents won't provide for him isn't worth doing.  If the kid was such a good investment wouldn't you think his/her own flesh and blood would think so and make that investment?
> 
> No one owes you a college education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it is worth providing a high school education for free, then it should also be worth providing a college education for free.  Also, democrats and republicans are just two sides of the same coin.  But I do notice a difference when it comes to what people are given.  Democrats like to call it a right.  Republicans like to call it a privilege.  Tell me.  Is it a right or a privilege that so many people who go to college have to go so deep into debt for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, you dumb piece of shit, it's not free for high school.  Secondly, if the parents of the kid don't think enough of the kid to provide him/her with college, that kid damn sure isn't good enough for taxpayers to do it.
> 
> College is not a right or a privilege.
> 
> What debt.  I finished three degrees, two of which are advanced without a dime of debt.  Absolutely nothing.  My wife has three degrees, two undergrad and one advanced.  No debt whatsoever.  She is working on #4 and will have none when she finishes it.  My daughter is currently in college.  While her scholarships were significant, they didn't cover the $35,000/year it costs for her to go to school.  Since I believed she is such a good investment, I write the check for the remainder.  That's how it works.
> 
> I'm sorry your situation isn't the same but that doesn't, by default, mean taxpayers should foot then bill for you or anyone else.
Click to expand...


  You are the dumb piece of shit.  No matter how many degrees you have.  Because when I went to highschool, I wasn't charged anything for it.  Let me guess you learnaholic aristocrat kockmunch.  You probably think that Social Security should be done away with.  Because after all, if somebody as physically messed up as Stephen Hawkings can earn a living, everybody should be able to.


----------



## Unkotare

krypto said:


> .....  Because when I went to highschool [sic], I wasn't charged anything for it.  ......




The short time you lasted before flunking out, you wasted the money of the people paying for what is NOT free.


----------



## SAYIT

Unkotare said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....  Because when I went to highschool [sic], I wasn't charged anything for it.  ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The short time you lasted before flunking out, you wasted the money of the people paying for what is NOT free.
Click to expand...


Thing is, Krypto has no idea just how monumentally ignorant his posts make him seem. Something inside tells him he really can't keep up but he is prepared to defend his ignorance to the death.

It's all about ignorance being bliss or something like that.


----------



## Conservative65

krypto said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what people mean when they say free college.  It shows they don't know the definition of free and think because the freeloader wanting to benefit from it doesn't pay, it's OK if someone else is forced to do it for him/her.
> 
> Pay for it yourself, EARN scholarships to fund it,  get your parents to pay for it, or don't go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  The problem for aristocrats like you is that you want to redefine what "free" means.  Reagan's "trickle down theory of economics" was a load of horse shit.  But having more educated people around would likely trickle down into having a better society.  That is something worth providing for free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The definition of free defines free.  I can't change that but you seem to think you can.
> 
> Providing something for a kid his own sorry parents won't provide for him isn't worth doing.  If the kid was such a good investment wouldn't you think his/her own flesh and blood would think so and make that investment?
> 
> No one owes you a college education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it is worth providing a high school education for free, then it should also be worth providing a college education for free.  Also, democrats and republicans are just two sides of the same coin.  But I do notice a difference when it comes to what people are given.  Democrats like to call it a right.  Republicans like to call it a privilege.  Tell me.  Is it a right or a privilege that so many people who go to college have to go so deep into debt for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, you dumb piece of shit, it's not free for high school.  Secondly, if the parents of the kid don't think enough of the kid to provide him/her with college, that kid damn sure isn't good enough for taxpayers to do it.
> 
> College is not a right or a privilege.
> 
> What debt.  I finished three degrees, two of which are advanced without a dime of debt.  Absolutely nothing.  My wife has three degrees, two undergrad and one advanced.  No debt whatsoever.  She is working on #4 and will have none when she finishes it.  My daughter is currently in college.  While her scholarships were significant, they didn't cover the $35,000/year it costs for her to go to school.  Since I believed she is such a good investment, I write the check for the remainder.  That's how it works.
> 
> I'm sorry your situation isn't the same but that doesn't, by default, mean taxpayers should foot then bill for you or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the dumb piece of shit.  No matter how many degrees you have.  Because when I went to highschool, I wasn't charged anything for it.  Let me guess you learnaholic aristocrat kockmunch.  You probably think that Social Security should be done away with.  Because after all, if somebody as physically messed up as Stephen Hawkings can earn a living, everybody should be able to.
Click to expand...


There was a cost for you to go to school through the 12th grade.  Was it free?  Did the teachers work for free?  Did the book publishers give the books to the school at no cost?  You assume that because you didn't get a bill there was no costs.  It's a wonder you got out of high school.  

Social Security can stay.  Those of us not wanting to be part of it should have the FREEDOM to opt out.  There's only one reason those of us that do well financially are forced to be a part of it.  See if you can figure out why that is.  

No one owes you college you fucking freeloaders.  Either pay for it yourself, borrow the money, get your parents to pay for it, or don't go.   If you think I or anyone else should pay for your college because you parents don't think you're worth a shit, it would be a waste of money.  Anyone that thinks others should be forced to provide for him/her what his/her own parents won't do or won't do themselves isn't a good investment.


----------



## Unkotare

Conservative65 said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  The problem for aristocrats like you is that you want to redefine what "free" means.  Reagan's "trickle down theory of economics" was a load of horse shit.  But having more educated people around would likely trickle down into having a better society.  That is something worth providing for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The definition of free defines free.  I can't change that but you seem to think you can.
> 
> Providing something for a kid his own sorry parents won't provide for him isn't worth doing.  If the kid was such a good investment wouldn't you think his/her own flesh and blood would think so and make that investment?
> 
> No one owes you a college education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it is worth providing a high school education for free, then it should also be worth providing a college education for free.  Also, democrats and republicans are just two sides of the same coin.  But I do notice a difference when it comes to what people are given.  Democrats like to call it a right.  Republicans like to call it a privilege.  Tell me.  Is it a right or a privilege that so many people who go to college have to go so deep into debt for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, you dumb piece of shit, it's not free for high school.  Secondly, if the parents of the kid don't think enough of the kid to provide him/her with college, that kid damn sure isn't good enough for taxpayers to do it.
> 
> College is not a right or a privilege.
> 
> What debt.  I finished three degrees, two of which are advanced without a dime of debt.  Absolutely nothing.  My wife has three degrees, two undergrad and one advanced.  No debt whatsoever.  She is working on #4 and will have none when she finishes it.  My daughter is currently in college.  While her scholarships were significant, they didn't cover the $35,000/year it costs for her to go to school.  Since I believed she is such a good investment, I write the check for the remainder.  That's how it works.
> 
> I'm sorry your situation isn't the same but that doesn't, by default, mean taxpayers should foot then bill for you or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the dumb piece of shit.  No matter how many degrees you have.  Because when I went to highschool, I wasn't charged anything for it.  Let me guess you learnaholic aristocrat kockmunch.  You probably think that Social Security should be done away with.  Because after all, if somebody as physically messed up as Stephen Hawkings can earn a living, everybody should be able to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a cost for you to go to school through the 12th grade.  Was it free?  Did the teachers work for free?  Did the book publishers give the books to the school at no cost?  You assume that because you didn't get a bill there was no costs.  It's a wonder you got out of high school.
> 
> ....
Click to expand...




He didn't.


----------



## krypto

Unkotare said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....  Because when I went to highschool [sic], I wasn't charged anything for it.  ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The short time you lasted before flunking out, you wasted the money of the people paying for what is NOT free.
Click to expand...


  I didn't flunk out.  I left.  So the money society spent to brainwash me there was wasted.


----------



## krypto

SAYIT said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....  Because when I went to highschool [sic], I wasn't charged anything for it.  ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The short time you lasted before flunking out, you wasted the money of the people paying for what is NOT free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thing is, Krypto has no idea just how monumentally ignorant his posts make him seem. Something inside tells him he really can't keep up but he is prepared to defend his ignorance to the death.
> 
> It's all about ignorance being bliss or something like that.
Click to expand...


  If I said anything in any of my threads that you disagree with, just let me know.  Then, as usual, I will intellectually spank you.


----------



## Conservative65

Unkotare said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The definition of free defines free.  I can't change that but you seem to think you can.
> 
> Providing something for a kid his own sorry parents won't provide for him isn't worth doing.  If the kid was such a good investment wouldn't you think his/her own flesh and blood would think so and make that investment?
> 
> No one owes you a college education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is worth providing a high school education for free, then it should also be worth providing a college education for free.  Also, democrats and republicans are just two sides of the same coin.  But I do notice a difference when it comes to what people are given.  Democrats like to call it a right.  Republicans like to call it a privilege.  Tell me.  Is it a right or a privilege that so many people who go to college have to go so deep into debt for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, you dumb piece of shit, it's not free for high school.  Secondly, if the parents of the kid don't think enough of the kid to provide him/her with college, that kid damn sure isn't good enough for taxpayers to do it.
> 
> College is not a right or a privilege.
> 
> What debt.  I finished three degrees, two of which are advanced without a dime of debt.  Absolutely nothing.  My wife has three degrees, two undergrad and one advanced.  No debt whatsoever.  She is working on #4 and will have none when she finishes it.  My daughter is currently in college.  While her scholarships were significant, they didn't cover the $35,000/year it costs for her to go to school.  Since I believed she is such a good investment, I write the check for the remainder.  That's how it works.
> 
> I'm sorry your situation isn't the same but that doesn't, by default, mean taxpayers should foot then bill for you or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the dumb piece of shit.  No matter how many degrees you have.  Because when I went to highschool, I wasn't charged anything for it.  Let me guess you learnaholic aristocrat kockmunch.  You probably think that Social Security should be done away with.  Because after all, if somebody as physically messed up as Stephen Hawkings can earn a living, everybody should be able to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a cost for you to go to school through the 12th grade.  Was it free?  Did the teachers work for free?  Did the book publishers give the books to the school at no cost?  You assume that because you didn't get a bill there was no costs.  It's a wonder you got out of high school.
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't.
Click to expand...


That explains 99% of it.


----------



## Unkotare

krypto said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....  Because when I went to highschool [sic], I wasn't charged anything for it.  ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The short time you lasted before flunking out, you wasted the money of the people paying for what is NOT free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't flunk out.  I left.  ........
Click to expand...



Yeah, right. Do you think anyone who has read your irrational nonsense here believes that?


----------



## krypto

Conservative65 said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  The problem for aristocrats like you is that you want to redefine what "free" means.  Reagan's "trickle down theory of economics" was a load of horse shit.  But having more educated people around would likely trickle down into having a better society.  That is something worth providing for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The definition of free defines free.  I can't change that but you seem to think you can.
> 
> Providing something for a kid his own sorry parents won't provide for him isn't worth doing.  If the kid was such a good investment wouldn't you think his/her own flesh and blood would think so and make that investment?
> 
> No one owes you a college education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it is worth providing a high school education for free, then it should also be worth providing a college education for free.  Also, democrats and republicans are just two sides of the same coin.  But I do notice a difference when it comes to what people are given.  Democrats like to call it a right.  Republicans like to call it a privilege.  Tell me.  Is it a right or a privilege that so many people who go to college have to go so deep into debt for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, you dumb piece of shit, it's not free for high school.  Secondly, if the parents of the kid don't think enough of the kid to provide him/her with college, that kid damn sure isn't good enough for taxpayers to do it.
> 
> College is not a right or a privilege.
> 
> What debt.  I finished three degrees, two of which are advanced without a dime of debt.  Absolutely nothing.  My wife has three degrees, two undergrad and one advanced.  No debt whatsoever.  She is working on #4 and will have none when she finishes it.  My daughter is currently in college.  While her scholarships were significant, they didn't cover the $35,000/year it costs for her to go to school.  Since I believed she is such a good investment, I write the check for the remainder.  That's how it works.
> 
> I'm sorry your situation isn't the same but that doesn't, by default, mean taxpayers should foot then bill for you or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the dumb piece of shit.  No matter how many degrees you have.  Because when I went to highschool, I wasn't charged anything for it.  Let me guess you learnaholic aristocrat kockmunch.  You probably think that Social Security should be done away with.  Because after all, if somebody as physically messed up as Stephen Hawkings can earn a living, everybody should be able to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a cost for you to go to school through the 12th grade.  Was it free?  Did the teachers work for free?  Did the book publishers give the books to the school at no cost?  You assume that because you didn't get a bill there was no costs.  It's a wonder you got out of high school.
> 
> Social Security can stay.  Those of us not wanting to be part of it should have the FREEDOM to opt out.  There's only one reason those of us that do well financially are forced to be a part of it.  See if you can figure out why that is.
> 
> No one owes you college you fucking freeloaders.  Either pay for it yourself, borrow the money, get your parents to pay for it, or don't go.   If you think I or anyone else should pay for your college because you parents don't think you're worth a shit, it would be a waste of money.  Anyone that thinks others should be forced to provide for him/her what his/her own parents won't do or won't do themselves isn't a good investment.
Click to expand...


  I couldn't get very far into your bullshit before I had to stop reading.  I hope you just like to be argumentative.  Because nobody can be that stupid.  I never said anywhere that highschool was free.  It's just that as a student, "I" wasn't charged anything for it.  What it cost society in general is besides the point.  Besides, our whole monitary system is just a sham.  A pyramid scheme at best.  Also, those in the private sector with the ability to do so can basically print money.  

  You want to bitch and moan about what it would cost to provide students with a free college education.  But you have no idea how stupid you are.  Congress is bitching and moaning about coming up with 2 billion dollars to find the fight against the Zika virus.  But each year we LOSE anywhere from 300 billion to over 700 billion dollars with our trade deficit with China alone.  Each year we send about 65 billion more to Mexico than we receive.  Each year we HAVE to pay 420 billion dollars just on the interest of our national debt.  Etc. etc. etc. etc.etc!  Nobody gives half of a cold turd about any of that.  It's time you woke up and smelled the coffee.


----------



## Conservative65

krypto said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> To make it fair, lots of people have already been to college, so lets drop tolls and make all roads free and lets toss ramp fees for boat ramp too,
> Makes as much sense as making college free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people have been to college.  That isn't the point.  The point is that to help improve our society in general, college should be free.  Just as it is in some of the other developed countries.  It's disgusting that our country would make it that people have to go deep into debt to get a college education.  Especially when a college education is no guarantee of finding a job.  Unless you decide to become something that there is an actual demand for.  Like a doctor.  Also, toll roads do suck.  They should be free too.  Like most other roads are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Food should be free. The very thing keeping us alive shouldn't be costly. All people deserve food.
> 
> Get real dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Food and college education are two separate things.  Though in this country, if you are poor enough, food is free.  With food stamps.  It may not be very good food.  But it is free none the less.
Click to expand...


Does the grocery store give it away?  Since the answer is no, the food isn't free.  Someone had to pay the taxes so the freeloader could get the food.


----------



## Conservative65

krypto said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The definition of free defines free.  I can't change that but you seem to think you can.
> 
> Providing something for a kid his own sorry parents won't provide for him isn't worth doing.  If the kid was such a good investment wouldn't you think his/her own flesh and blood would think so and make that investment?
> 
> No one owes you a college education.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is worth providing a high school education for free, then it should also be worth providing a college education for free.  Also, democrats and republicans are just two sides of the same coin.  But I do notice a difference when it comes to what people are given.  Democrats like to call it a right.  Republicans like to call it a privilege.  Tell me.  Is it a right or a privilege that so many people who go to college have to go so deep into debt for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, you dumb piece of shit, it's not free for high school.  Secondly, if the parents of the kid don't think enough of the kid to provide him/her with college, that kid damn sure isn't good enough for taxpayers to do it.
> 
> College is not a right or a privilege.
> 
> What debt.  I finished three degrees, two of which are advanced without a dime of debt.  Absolutely nothing.  My wife has three degrees, two undergrad and one advanced.  No debt whatsoever.  She is working on #4 and will have none when she finishes it.  My daughter is currently in college.  While her scholarships were significant, they didn't cover the $35,000/year it costs for her to go to school.  Since I believed she is such a good investment, I write the check for the remainder.  That's how it works.
> 
> I'm sorry your situation isn't the same but that doesn't, by default, mean taxpayers should foot then bill for you or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the dumb piece of shit.  No matter how many degrees you have.  Because when I went to highschool, I wasn't charged anything for it.  Let me guess you learnaholic aristocrat kockmunch.  You probably think that Social Security should be done away with.  Because after all, if somebody as physically messed up as Stephen Hawkings can earn a living, everybody should be able to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a cost for you to go to school through the 12th grade.  Was it free?  Did the teachers work for free?  Did the book publishers give the books to the school at no cost?  You assume that because you didn't get a bill there was no costs.  It's a wonder you got out of high school.
> 
> Social Security can stay.  Those of us not wanting to be part of it should have the FREEDOM to opt out.  There's only one reason those of us that do well financially are forced to be a part of it.  See if you can figure out why that is.
> 
> No one owes you college you fucking freeloaders.  Either pay for it yourself, borrow the money, get your parents to pay for it, or don't go.   If you think I or anyone else should pay for your college because you parents don't think you're worth a shit, it would be a waste of money.  Anyone that thinks others should be forced to provide for him/her what his/her own parents won't do or won't do themselves isn't a good investment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't get very far into your bullshit before I had to stop reading.  I hope you just like to be argumentative.  Because nobody can be that stupid.  I never said anywhere that highschool was free.  It's just that as a student, "I" wasn't charged anything for it.  What it cost society in general is besides the point.  Besides, our whole monitary system is just a sham.  A pyramid scheme at best.  Also, those in the private sector with the ability to do so can basically print money.
> 
> You want to bitch and moan about what it would cost to provide students with a free college education.  But you have no idea how stupid you are.  Congress is bitching and moaning about coming up with 2 billion dollars to find the fight against the Zika virus.  But each year we LOSE anywhere from 300 billion to over 700 billion dollars with our trade deficit with China alone.  Each year we send about 65 billion more to Mexico than we receive.  Each year we HAVE to pay 420 billion dollars just on the interest of our national debt.  Etc. etc. etc. etc.etc!  Nobody gives half of a cold turd about any of that.  It's time you woke up and smelled the coffee.
Click to expand...


Post #330 says "If it is worth providing a high school education for free, . . ." Those are your words.    In that you say high school education is free.  You went on to say that if it was free so should college.  

You keep saying free college.  There is no such thing you stupid piece of shit.  If your parents don't think you're worth it, I damn sure don't.    If they won't pay, it doesn't mean I should do it on your behalf.  It would be a waste of money.


----------



## krypto

Conservative65 said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> To make it fair, lots of people have already been to college, so lets drop tolls and make all roads free and lets toss ramp fees for boat ramp too,
> Makes as much sense as making college free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people have been to college.  That isn't the point.  The point is that to help improve our society in general, college should be free.  Just as it is in some of the other developed countries.  It's disgusting that our country would make it that people have to go deep into debt to get a college education.  Especially when a college education is no guarantee of finding a job.  Unless you decide to become something that there is an actual demand for.  Like a doctor.  Also, toll roads do suck.  They should be free too.  Like most other roads are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Food should be free. The very thing keeping us alive shouldn't be costly. All people deserve food.
> 
> Get real dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Food and college education are two separate things.  Though in this country, if you are poor enough, food is free.  With food stamps.  It may not be very good food.  But it is free none the less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does the grocery store give it away?  Since the answer is no, the food isn't free.  Someone had to pay the taxes so the freeloader could get the food.
Click to expand...


  Are you on that kick again?  It is "free" to the person with food stamps.  Maybe you should move to someplace like the Phillipines where they have children starving and begging in the streets.  Or where many poor families live in the tombs of graveyards.  It should make you masturbate thinking of how superior you could feel over them.


----------



## krypto

Conservative65 said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it is worth providing a high school education for free, then it should also be worth providing a college education for free.  Also, democrats and republicans are just two sides of the same coin.  But I do notice a difference when it comes to what people are given.  Democrats like to call it a right.  Republicans like to call it a privilege.  Tell me.  Is it a right or a privilege that so many people who go to college have to go so deep into debt for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, you dumb piece of shit, it's not free for high school.  Secondly, if the parents of the kid don't think enough of the kid to provide him/her with college, that kid damn sure isn't good enough for taxpayers to do it.
> 
> College is not a right or a privilege.
> 
> What debt.  I finished three degrees, two of which are advanced without a dime of debt.  Absolutely nothing.  My wife has three degrees, two undergrad and one advanced.  No debt whatsoever.  She is working on #4 and will have none when she finishes it.  My daughter is currently in college.  While her scholarships were significant, they didn't cover the $35,000/year it costs for her to go to school.  Since I believed she is such a good investment, I write the check for the remainder.  That's how it works.
> 
> I'm sorry your situation isn't the same but that doesn't, by default, mean taxpayers should foot then bill for you or anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the dumb piece of shit.  No matter how many degrees you have.  Because when I went to highschool, I wasn't charged anything for it.  Let me guess you learnaholic aristocrat kockmunch.  You probably think that Social Security should be done away with.  Because after all, if somebody as physically messed up as Stephen Hawkings can earn a living, everybody should be able to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a cost for you to go to school through the 12th grade.  Was it free?  Did the teachers work for free?  Did the book publishers give the books to the school at no cost?  You assume that because you didn't get a bill there was no costs.  It's a wonder you got out of high school.
> 
> Social Security can stay.  Those of us not wanting to be part of it should have the FREEDOM to opt out.  There's only one reason those of us that do well financially are forced to be a part of it.  See if you can figure out why that is.
> 
> No one owes you college you fucking freeloaders.  Either pay for it yourself, borrow the money, get your parents to pay for it, or don't go.   If you think I or anyone else should pay for your college because you parents don't think you're worth a shit, it would be a waste of money.  Anyone that thinks others should be forced to provide for him/her what his/her own parents won't do or won't do themselves isn't a good investment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't get very far into your bullshit before I had to stop reading.  I hope you just like to be argumentative.  Because nobody can be that stupid.  I never said anywhere that highschool was free.  It's just that as a student, "I" wasn't charged anything for it.  What it cost society in general is besides the point.  Besides, our whole monitary system is just a sham.  A pyramid scheme at best.  Also, those in the private sector with the ability to do so can basically print money.
> 
> You want to bitch and moan about what it would cost to provide students with a free college education.  But you have no idea how stupid you are.  Congress is bitching and moaning about coming up with 2 billion dollars to find the fight against the Zika virus.  But each year we LOSE anywhere from 300 billion to over 700 billion dollars with our trade deficit with China alone.  Each year we send about 65 billion more to Mexico than we receive.  Each year we HAVE to pay 420 billion dollars just on the interest of our national debt.  Etc. etc. etc. etc.etc!  Nobody gives half of a cold turd about any of that.  It's time you woke up and smelled the coffee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post #330 says "If it is worth providing a high school education for free, . . ." Those are your words.    In that you say high school education is free.  You went on to say that if it was free so should college.
> 
> You keep saying free college.  There is no such thing you stupid piece of shit.  If your parents don't think you're worth it, I damn sure don't.    If they won't pay, it doesn't mean I should do it on your behalf.  It would be a waste of money.
Click to expand...


  If you weren't so stupid, you would know that I meant "free" for the students.  Also, most of the people in this country are poor.  To poor to pay for college education.  Unless they were able to go deeper into debt.  That's right you aristocratic piece of shit.  Crack that motherfucking whip!


----------



## Conservative65

krypto said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, you dumb piece of shit, it's not free for high school.  Secondly, if the parents of the kid don't think enough of the kid to provide him/her with college, that kid damn sure isn't good enough for taxpayers to do it.
> 
> College is not a right or a privilege.
> 
> What debt.  I finished three degrees, two of which are advanced without a dime of debt.  Absolutely nothing.  My wife has three degrees, two undergrad and one advanced.  No debt whatsoever.  She is working on #4 and will have none when she finishes it.  My daughter is currently in college.  While her scholarships were significant, they didn't cover the $35,000/year it costs for her to go to school.  Since I believed she is such a good investment, I write the check for the remainder.  That's how it works.
> 
> I'm sorry your situation isn't the same but that doesn't, by default, mean taxpayers should foot then bill for you or anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the dumb piece of shit.  No matter how many degrees you have.  Because when I went to highschool, I wasn't charged anything for it.  Let me guess you learnaholic aristocrat kockmunch.  You probably think that Social Security should be done away with.  Because after all, if somebody as physically messed up as Stephen Hawkings can earn a living, everybody should be able to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was a cost for you to go to school through the 12th grade.  Was it free?  Did the teachers work for free?  Did the book publishers give the books to the school at no cost?  You assume that because you didn't get a bill there was no costs.  It's a wonder you got out of high school.
> 
> Social Security can stay.  Those of us not wanting to be part of it should have the FREEDOM to opt out.  There's only one reason those of us that do well financially are forced to be a part of it.  See if you can figure out why that is.
> 
> No one owes you college you fucking freeloaders.  Either pay for it yourself, borrow the money, get your parents to pay for it, or don't go.   If you think I or anyone else should pay for your college because you parents don't think you're worth a shit, it would be a waste of money.  Anyone that thinks others should be forced to provide for him/her what his/her own parents won't do or won't do themselves isn't a good investment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't get very far into your bullshit before I had to stop reading.  I hope you just like to be argumentative.  Because nobody can be that stupid.  I never said anywhere that highschool was free.  It's just that as a student, "I" wasn't charged anything for it.  What it cost society in general is besides the point.  Besides, our whole monitary system is just a sham.  A pyramid scheme at best.  Also, those in the private sector with the ability to do so can basically print money.
> 
> You want to bitch and moan about what it would cost to provide students with a free college education.  But you have no idea how stupid you are.  Congress is bitching and moaning about coming up with 2 billion dollars to find the fight against the Zika virus.  But each year we LOSE anywhere from 300 billion to over 700 billion dollars with our trade deficit with China alone.  Each year we send about 65 billion more to Mexico than we receive.  Each year we HAVE to pay 420 billion dollars just on the interest of our national debt.  Etc. etc. etc. etc.etc!  Nobody gives half of a cold turd about any of that.  It's time you woke up and smelled the coffee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post #330 says "If it is worth providing a high school education for free, . . ." Those are your words.    In that you say high school education is free.  You went on to say that if it was free so should college.
> 
> You keep saying free college.  There is no such thing you stupid piece of shit.  If your parents don't think you're worth it, I damn sure don't.    If they won't pay, it doesn't mean I should do it on your behalf.  It would be a waste of money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you weren't so stupid, you would know that I meant "free" for the students.  Also, most of the people in this country are poor.  To poor to pay for college education.  Unless they were able to go deeper into debt.  That's right you aristocratic piece of shit.  Crack that motherfucking whip!
Click to expand...


I know what you said.  Now I know you're trying to step back from it.  

You say most people in this country are poor.  Define poor and define most.  

That's right you greedy little entitlement minded bastard.  No one owes you shit.  If your parents don't believe in you enough to provide you with college, why should I and the rest of us you think owe it to you?


----------



## Conservative65

krypto said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> To make it fair, lots of people have already been to college, so lets drop tolls and make all roads free and lets toss ramp fees for boat ramp too,
> Makes as much sense as making college free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people have been to college.  That isn't the point.  The point is that to help improve our society in general, college should be free.  Just as it is in some of the other developed countries.  It's disgusting that our country would make it that people have to go deep into debt to get a college education.  Especially when a college education is no guarantee of finding a job.  Unless you decide to become something that there is an actual demand for.  Like a doctor.  Also, toll roads do suck.  They should be free too.  Like most other roads are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Food should be free. The very thing keeping us alive shouldn't be costly. All people deserve food.
> 
> Get real dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Food and college education are two separate things.  Though in this country, if you are poor enough, food is free.  With food stamps.  It may not be very good food.  But it is free none the less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does the grocery store give it away?  Since the answer is no, the food isn't free.  Someone had to pay the taxes so the freeloader could get the food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you on that kick again?  It is "free" to the person with food stamps.  Maybe you should move to someplace like the Phillipines where they have children starving and begging in the streets.  Or where many poor families live in the tombs of graveyards.  It should make you masturbate thinking of how superior you could feel over them.
Click to expand...


I don't need to move anywhere to see those begging.  You do a good job of it.  

I know what the word free means.  You don't.  

I'm superior to you because I was willing and EARNED mine.  You, an entitlement minded freeloader, want it handed to you.  Earn it, boy or do without.


----------



## krypto

Conservative65 said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the dumb piece of shit.  No matter how many degrees you have.  Because when I went to highschool, I wasn't charged anything for it.  Let me guess you learnaholic aristocrat kockmunch.  You probably think that Social Security should be done away with.  Because after all, if somebody as physically messed up as Stephen Hawkings can earn a living, everybody should be able to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a cost for you to go to school through the 12th grade.  Was it free?  Did the teachers work for free?  Did the book publishers give the books to the school at no cost?  You assume that because you didn't get a bill there was no costs.  It's a wonder you got out of high school.
> 
> Social Security can stay.  Those of us not wanting to be part of it should have the FREEDOM to opt out.  There's only one reason those of us that do well financially are forced to be a part of it.  See if you can figure out why that is.
> 
> No one owes you college you fucking freeloaders.  Either pay for it yourself, borrow the money, get your parents to pay for it, or don't go.   If you think I or anyone else should pay for your college because you parents don't think you're worth a shit, it would be a waste of money.  Anyone that thinks others should be forced to provide for him/her what his/her own parents won't do or won't do themselves isn't a good investment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't get very far into your bullshit before I had to stop reading.  I hope you just like to be argumentative.  Because nobody can be that stupid.  I never said anywhere that highschool was free.  It's just that as a student, "I" wasn't charged anything for it.  What it cost society in general is besides the point.  Besides, our whole monitary system is just a sham.  A pyramid scheme at best.  Also, those in the private sector with the ability to do so can basically print money.
> 
> You want to bitch and moan about what it would cost to provide students with a free college education.  But you have no idea how stupid you are.  Congress is bitching and moaning about coming up with 2 billion dollars to find the fight against the Zika virus.  But each year we LOSE anywhere from 300 billion to over 700 billion dollars with our trade deficit with China alone.  Each year we send about 65 billion more to Mexico than we receive.  Each year we HAVE to pay 420 billion dollars just on the interest of our national debt.  Etc. etc. etc. etc.etc!  Nobody gives half of a cold turd about any of that.  It's time you woke up and smelled the coffee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post #330 says "If it is worth providing a high school education for free, . . ." Those are your words.    In that you say high school education is free.  You went on to say that if it was free so should college.
> 
> You keep saying free college.  There is no such thing you stupid piece of shit.  If your parents don't think you're worth it, I damn sure don't.    If they won't pay, it doesn't mean I should do it on your behalf.  It would be a waste of money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you weren't so stupid, you would know that I meant "free" for the students.  Also, most of the people in this country are poor.  To poor to pay for college education.  Unless they were able to go deeper into debt.  That's right you aristocratic piece of shit.  Crack that motherfucking whip!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what you said.  Now I know you're trying to step back from it.
> 
> You say most people in this country are poor.  Define poor and define most.
> 
> That's right you greedy little entitlement minded bastard.  No one owes you shit.  If your parents don't believe in you enough to provide you with college, why should I and the rest of us you think owe it to you?
Click to expand...


  I'm not stepping back from anything you moron.  If it doesn't cost anything for the student to go to school, that makes it free.  Next, there are many in this country who live from paycheck to paycheck.  According to some websites, there are around 100 million unemployed Americans.  Though as far as I can figure, there are around 27 million unemployed Americans that are of a working age.  There is almost an equal number of people who are underemployed.  Many working people also have to get food stamps to get by.  I even heard of a commercial pilot who had to do so.

  On top of that, our whole society is structured around the automobile.  Which car companies made come about.  But paying for and maintaing a car is expensive.  Along with many other things, that keeps most people poor.  If you were to look around, you would see that our middle class is declining.  It is simply cheaper to send jobs overseas.  But you don't owe our society a fucking thing.  For slimy worms like you, to keep selling Americans out to the lowest bidder is the way to go.  Should I just tell you to fuck off?  Or to fuck off and die.


----------



## krypto

Conservative65 said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people have been to college.  That isn't the point.  The point is that to help improve our society in general, college should be free.  Just as it is in some of the other developed countries.  It's disgusting that our country would make it that people have to go deep into debt to get a college education.  Especially when a college education is no guarantee of finding a job.  Unless you decide to become something that there is an actual demand for.  Like a doctor.  Also, toll roads do suck.  They should be free too.  Like most other roads are.
> 
> 
> 
> Food should be free. The very thing keeping us alive shouldn't be costly. All people deserve food.
> 
> Get real dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Food and college education are two separate things.  Though in this country, if you are poor enough, food is free.  With food stamps.  It may not be very good food.  But it is free none the less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does the grocery store give it away?  Since the answer is no, the food isn't free.  Someone had to pay the taxes so the freeloader could get the food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you on that kick again?  It is "free" to the person with food stamps.  Maybe you should move to someplace like the Phillipines where they have children starving and begging in the streets.  Or where many poor families live in the tombs of graveyards.  It should make you masturbate thinking of how superior you could feel over them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to move anywhere to see those begging.  You do a good job of it.
> 
> I know what the word free means.  You don't.
> 
> I'm superior to you because I was willing and EARNED mine.  You, an entitlement minded freeloader, want it handed to you.  Earn it, boy or do without.
Click to expand...


  You earned yours?  Don't make me laugh.  You wouldn't have earned shit without the other people you are so willing to piss on.  That is why college is free in some of the other developed countries.  Because most of them aren't selfish kocksuckers like you.  Stop replying to me.  You disgust me too much.


----------



## Conservative65

krypto said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Food should be free. The very thing keeping us alive shouldn't be costly. All people deserve food.
> 
> Get real dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and college education are two separate things.  Though in this country, if you are poor enough, food is free.  With food stamps.  It may not be very good food.  But it is free none the less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does the grocery store give it away?  Since the answer is no, the food isn't free.  Someone had to pay the taxes so the freeloader could get the food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you on that kick again?  It is "free" to the person with food stamps.  Maybe you should move to someplace like the Phillipines where they have children starving and begging in the streets.  Or where many poor families live in the tombs of graveyards.  It should make you masturbate thinking of how superior you could feel over them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to move anywhere to see those begging.  You do a good job of it.
> 
> I know what the word free means.  You don't.
> 
> I'm superior to you because I was willing and EARNED mine.  You, an entitlement minded freeloader, want it handed to you.  Earn it, boy or do without.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You earned yours?  Don't make me laugh.  You wouldn't have earned shit without the other people you are so willing to piss on.  That is why college is free in some of the other developed countries.  Because most of them aren't selfish kocksuckers like you.  Stop replying to me.  You disgust me too much.
Click to expand...


I'll stop when you can enforce that demand.  Just like you aren't willing and able to provide for yourself, freeloader, you aren't able to do that either.


----------



## Conservative65

krypto said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a cost for you to go to school through the 12th grade.  Was it free?  Did the teachers work for free?  Did the book publishers give the books to the school at no cost?  You assume that because you didn't get a bill there was no costs.  It's a wonder you got out of high school.
> 
> Social Security can stay.  Those of us not wanting to be part of it should have the FREEDOM to opt out.  There's only one reason those of us that do well financially are forced to be a part of it.  See if you can figure out why that is.
> 
> No one owes you college you fucking freeloaders.  Either pay for it yourself, borrow the money, get your parents to pay for it, or don't go.   If you think I or anyone else should pay for your college because you parents don't think you're worth a shit, it would be a waste of money.  Anyone that thinks others should be forced to provide for him/her what his/her own parents won't do or won't do themselves isn't a good investment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't get very far into your bullshit before I had to stop reading.  I hope you just like to be argumentative.  Because nobody can be that stupid.  I never said anywhere that highschool was free.  It's just that as a student, "I" wasn't charged anything for it.  What it cost society in general is besides the point.  Besides, our whole monitary system is just a sham.  A pyramid scheme at best.  Also, those in the private sector with the ability to do so can basically print money.
> 
> You want to bitch and moan about what it would cost to provide students with a free college education.  But you have no idea how stupid you are.  Congress is bitching and moaning about coming up with 2 billion dollars to find the fight against the Zika virus.  But each year we LOSE anywhere from 300 billion to over 700 billion dollars with our trade deficit with China alone.  Each year we send about 65 billion more to Mexico than we receive.  Each year we HAVE to pay 420 billion dollars just on the interest of our national debt.  Etc. etc. etc. etc.etc!  Nobody gives half of a cold turd about any of that.  It's time you woke up and smelled the coffee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post #330 says "If it is worth providing a high school education for free, . . ." Those are your words.    In that you say high school education is free.  You went on to say that if it was free so should college.
> 
> You keep saying free college.  There is no such thing you stupid piece of shit.  If your parents don't think you're worth it, I damn sure don't.    If they won't pay, it doesn't mean I should do it on your behalf.  It would be a waste of money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you weren't so stupid, you would know that I meant "free" for the students.  Also, most of the people in this country are poor.  To poor to pay for college education.  Unless they were able to go deeper into debt.  That's right you aristocratic piece of shit.  Crack that motherfucking whip!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what you said.  Now I know you're trying to step back from it.
> 
> You say most people in this country are poor.  Define poor and define most.
> 
> That's right you greedy little entitlement minded bastard.  No one owes you shit.  If your parents don't believe in you enough to provide you with college, why should I and the rest of us you think owe it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not stepping back from anything you moron.  If it doesn't cost anything for the student to go to school, that makes it free.  Next, there are many in this country who live from paycheck to paycheck.  According to some websites, there are around 100 million unemployed Americans.  Though as far as I can figure, there are around 27 million unemployed Americans that are of a working age.  There is almost an equal number of people who are underemployed.  Many working people also have to get food stamps to get by.  I even heard of a commercial pilot who had to do so.
> 
> On top of that, our whole society is structured around the automobile.  Which car companies made come about.  But paying for and maintaing a car is expensive.  Along with many other things, that keeps most people poor.  If you were to look around, you would see that our middle class is declining.  It is simply cheaper to send jobs overseas.  But you don't owe our society a fucking thing.  For slimy worms like you, to keep selling Americans out to the lowest bidder is the way to go.  Should I just tell you to fuck off?  Or to fuck off and die.
Click to expand...


In the end, despite your whining and crying about what others should provide to you, the result is that I have what I've earned and the only way you'll ever have is for those of us earned it to give it to you.  How does it feel knowing you're a leech and will never be anything but a leech?


----------



## Unkotare

krypto said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Food should be free. The very thing keeping us alive shouldn't be costly. All people deserve food.
> 
> Get real dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Food and college education are two separate things.  Though in this country, if you are poor enough, food is free.  With food stamps.  It may not be very good food.  But it is free none the less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does the grocery store give it away?  Since the answer is no, the food isn't free.  Someone had to pay the taxes so the freeloader could get the food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you on that kick again?  It is "free" to the person with food stamps.  Maybe you should move to someplace like the Phillipines where they have children starving and begging in the streets.  Or where many poor families live in the tombs of graveyards.  It should make you masturbate thinking of how superior you could feel over them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't need to move anywhere to see those begging.  You do a good job of it.
> 
> I know what the word free means.  You don't.
> 
> I'm superior to you because I was willing and EARNED mine.  You, an entitlement minded freeloader, want it handed to you.  Earn it, boy or do without.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...college is free in some of the other developed countries.  .....
Click to expand...





No, it's not.


----------



## krypto

Conservative65 said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't get very far into your bullshit before I had to stop reading.  I hope you just like to be argumentative.  Because nobody can be that stupid.  I never said anywhere that highschool was free.  It's just that as a student, "I" wasn't charged anything for it.  What it cost society in general is besides the point.  Besides, our whole monitary system is just a sham.  A pyramid scheme at best.  Also, those in the private sector with the ability to do so can basically print money.
> 
> You want to bitch and moan about what it would cost to provide students with a free college education.  But you have no idea how stupid you are.  Congress is bitching and moaning about coming up with 2 billion dollars to find the fight against the Zika virus.  But each year we LOSE anywhere from 300 billion to over 700 billion dollars with our trade deficit with China alone.  Each year we send about 65 billion more to Mexico than we receive.  Each year we HAVE to pay 420 billion dollars just on the interest of our national debt.  Etc. etc. etc. etc.etc!  Nobody gives half of a cold turd about any of that.  It's time you woke up and smelled the coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post #330 says "If it is worth providing a high school education for free, . . ." Those are your words.    In that you say high school education is free.  You went on to say that if it was free so should college.
> 
> You keep saying free college.  There is no such thing you stupid piece of shit.  If your parents don't think you're worth it, I damn sure don't.    If they won't pay, it doesn't mean I should do it on your behalf.  It would be a waste of money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you weren't so stupid, you would know that I meant "free" for the students.  Also, most of the people in this country are poor.  To poor to pay for college education.  Unless they were able to go deeper into debt.  That's right you aristocratic piece of shit.  Crack that motherfucking whip!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what you said.  Now I know you're trying to step back from it.
> 
> You say most people in this country are poor.  Define poor and define most.
> 
> That's right you greedy little entitlement minded bastard.  No one owes you shit.  If your parents don't believe in you enough to provide you with college, why should I and the rest of us you think owe it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not stepping back from anything you moron.  If it doesn't cost anything for the student to go to school, that makes it free.  Next, there are many in this country who live from paycheck to paycheck.  According to some websites, there are around 100 million unemployed Americans.  Though as far as I can figure, there are around 27 million unemployed Americans that are of a working age.  There is almost an equal number of people who are underemployed.  Many working people also have to get food stamps to get by.  I even heard of a commercial pilot who had to do so.
> 
> On top of that, our whole society is structured around the automobile.  Which car companies made come about.  But paying for and maintaing a car is expensive.  Along with many other things, that keeps most people poor.  If you were to look around, you would see that our middle class is declining.  It is simply cheaper to send jobs overseas.  But you don't owe our society a fucking thing.  For slimy worms like you, to keep selling Americans out to the lowest bidder is the way to go.  Should I just tell you to fuck off?  Or to fuck off and die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the end, despite your whining and crying about what others should provide to you, the result is that I have what I've earned and the only way you'll ever have is for those of us earned it to give it to you.  How does it feel knowing you're a leech and will never be anything but a leech?
Click to expand...


  You are the leech.  You couldn't even survive if it wasn't for people like me who did the labor for you.  Did you build your house yourself?  Did you do the plumbing and electrical work yourself?  Did you crush the stones that made the roads you drive on?  Did you kill the cow that the hambuger you eat is made from?  Did you make the parts that your car is made of?  Did you plant the fields that grew the plants you eat?  Etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc.

  Also, did you read the title of this thread?  I said that college should be free.  To the students that is.  I didn't write it so I could go to college for free.  So it isn't about me or me supposedly "freeloading."  But unlike you, I think that other people matter.  That is, the White ones.


----------



## Conservative65

krypto said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post #330 says "If it is worth providing a high school education for free, . . ." Those are your words.    In that you say high school education is free.  You went on to say that if it was free so should college.
> 
> You keep saying free college.  There is no such thing you stupid piece of shit.  If your parents don't think you're worth it, I damn sure don't.    If they won't pay, it doesn't mean I should do it on your behalf.  It would be a waste of money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren't so stupid, you would know that I meant "free" for the students.  Also, most of the people in this country are poor.  To poor to pay for college education.  Unless they were able to go deeper into debt.  That's right you aristocratic piece of shit.  Crack that motherfucking whip!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what you said.  Now I know you're trying to step back from it.
> 
> You say most people in this country are poor.  Define poor and define most.
> 
> That's right you greedy little entitlement minded bastard.  No one owes you shit.  If your parents don't believe in you enough to provide you with college, why should I and the rest of us you think owe it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not stepping back from anything you moron.  If it doesn't cost anything for the student to go to school, that makes it free.  Next, there are many in this country who live from paycheck to paycheck.  According to some websites, there are around 100 million unemployed Americans.  Though as far as I can figure, there are around 27 million unemployed Americans that are of a working age.  There is almost an equal number of people who are underemployed.  Many working people also have to get food stamps to get by.  I even heard of a commercial pilot who had to do so.
> 
> On top of that, our whole society is structured around the automobile.  Which car companies made come about.  But paying for and maintaing a car is expensive.  Along with many other things, that keeps most people poor.  If you were to look around, you would see that our middle class is declining.  It is simply cheaper to send jobs overseas.  But you don't owe our society a fucking thing.  For slimy worms like you, to keep selling Americans out to the lowest bidder is the way to go.  Should I just tell you to fuck off?  Or to fuck off and die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the end, despite your whining and crying about what others should provide to you, the result is that I have what I've earned and the only way you'll ever have is for those of us earned it to give it to you.  How does it feel knowing you're a leech and will never be anything but a leech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the leech.  You couldn't even survive if it wasn't for people like me who did the labor for you.  Did you build your house yourself?  Did you do the plumbing and electrical work yourself?  Did you crush the stones that made the roads you drive on?  Did you kill the cow that the hambuger you eat is made from?  Did you make the parts that your car is made of?  Did you plant the fields that grew the plants you eat?  Etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Also, did you read the title of this thread?  I said that college should be free.  To the students that is.  I didn't write it so I could go to college for free.  So it isn't about me or me supposedly "freeloading."  But unlike you, I think that other people matter.  That is, the White ones.
Click to expand...


Actually, I did build my house myself including doing the plumbing, electrical, HVAC, framing, drywall, insulation, most of the flooring, installed the cabinets, installed the tile, granite, and hardwoods, painted, did the trim work.  In fact, I did about 90% of the work myself.  

College shouldn't be free because it can't be.  

I think other people matter.  However, I think other people should do for themselves what they should be doing for themselves and that include paying for their own college education.  It doesn't matter if you don't benefit from it directly or not.  If you support freeloaders, you are one.


----------



## krypto

Conservative65 said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you weren't so stupid, you would know that I meant "free" for the students.  Also, most of the people in this country are poor.  To poor to pay for college education.  Unless they were able to go deeper into debt.  That's right you aristocratic piece of shit.  Crack that motherfucking whip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you said.  Now I know you're trying to step back from it.
> 
> You say most people in this country are poor.  Define poor and define most.
> 
> That's right you greedy little entitlement minded bastard.  No one owes you shit.  If your parents don't believe in you enough to provide you with college, why should I and the rest of us you think owe it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not stepping back from anything you moron.  If it doesn't cost anything for the student to go to school, that makes it free.  Next, there are many in this country who live from paycheck to paycheck.  According to some websites, there are around 100 million unemployed Americans.  Though as far as I can figure, there are around 27 million unemployed Americans that are of a working age.  There is almost an equal number of people who are underemployed.  Many working people also have to get food stamps to get by.  I even heard of a commercial pilot who had to do so.
> 
> On top of that, our whole society is structured around the automobile.  Which car companies made come about.  But paying for and maintaing a car is expensive.  Along with many other things, that keeps most people poor.  If you were to look around, you would see that our middle class is declining.  It is simply cheaper to send jobs overseas.  But you don't owe our society a fucking thing.  For slimy worms like you, to keep selling Americans out to the lowest bidder is the way to go.  Should I just tell you to fuck off?  Or to fuck off and die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the end, despite your whining and crying about what others should provide to you, the result is that I have what I've earned and the only way you'll ever have is for those of us earned it to give it to you.  How does it feel knowing you're a leech and will never be anything but a leech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the leech.  You couldn't even survive if it wasn't for people like me who did the labor for you.  Did you build your house yourself?  Did you do the plumbing and electrical work yourself?  Did you crush the stones that made the roads you drive on?  Did you kill the cow that the hambuger you eat is made from?  Did you make the parts that your car is made of?  Did you plant the fields that grew the plants you eat?  Etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Also, did you read the title of this thread?  I said that college should be free.  To the students that is.  I didn't write it so I could go to college for free.  So it isn't about me or me supposedly "freeloading."  But unlike you, I think that other people matter.  That is, the White ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I did build my house myself including doing the plumbing, electrical, HVAC, framing, drywall, insulation, most of the flooring, installed the cabinets, installed the tile, granite, and hardwoods, painted, did the trim work.  In fact, I did about 90% of the work myself.
> 
> College shouldn't be free because it can't be.
> 
> I think other people matter.  However, I think other people should do for themselves what they should be doing for themselves and that include paying for their own college education.  It doesn't matter if you don't benefit from it directly or not.  If you support freeloaders, you are one.
Click to expand...


  First, college "is be" free in some other developed countries.  So don't tell me that it can't be here.  And if you think this thread is bad, check out the new one I wrote called "PAY students to go to college."  I can't wait to hear what you think about that.  Next, I take it you're a contractor.  Nice work, if you can find it.  Or is it that you are just somebody with more money than most people with a lot of free time on your hands.  But don't answer that.  I don't really care.  Next, why would you call anybody who went to college for free a "freeloader."  From what I hear, college isn't easy.  And would the work that they would be doing in their field once they graduated be "freeloading" too?  Or is it something that would "indirectly" benifit society on a whole.


----------



## Conservative65

krypto said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you said.  Now I know you're trying to step back from it.
> 
> You say most people in this country are poor.  Define poor and define most.
> 
> That's right you greedy little entitlement minded bastard.  No one owes you shit.  If your parents don't believe in you enough to provide you with college, why should I and the rest of us you think owe it to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not stepping back from anything you moron.  If it doesn't cost anything for the student to go to school, that makes it free.  Next, there are many in this country who live from paycheck to paycheck.  According to some websites, there are around 100 million unemployed Americans.  Though as far as I can figure, there are around 27 million unemployed Americans that are of a working age.  There is almost an equal number of people who are underemployed.  Many working people also have to get food stamps to get by.  I even heard of a commercial pilot who had to do so.
> 
> On top of that, our whole society is structured around the automobile.  Which car companies made come about.  But paying for and maintaing a car is expensive.  Along with many other things, that keeps most people poor.  If you were to look around, you would see that our middle class is declining.  It is simply cheaper to send jobs overseas.  But you don't owe our society a fucking thing.  For slimy worms like you, to keep selling Americans out to the lowest bidder is the way to go.  Should I just tell you to fuck off?  Or to fuck off and die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the end, despite your whining and crying about what others should provide to you, the result is that I have what I've earned and the only way you'll ever have is for those of us earned it to give it to you.  How does it feel knowing you're a leech and will never be anything but a leech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the leech.  You couldn't even survive if it wasn't for people like me who did the labor for you.  Did you build your house yourself?  Did you do the plumbing and electrical work yourself?  Did you crush the stones that made the roads you drive on?  Did you kill the cow that the hambuger you eat is made from?  Did you make the parts that your car is made of?  Did you plant the fields that grew the plants you eat?  Etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Also, did you read the title of this thread?  I said that college should be free.  To the students that is.  I didn't write it so I could go to college for free.  So it isn't about me or me supposedly "freeloading."  But unlike you, I think that other people matter.  That is, the White ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I did build my house myself including doing the plumbing, electrical, HVAC, framing, drywall, insulation, most of the flooring, installed the cabinets, installed the tile, granite, and hardwoods, painted, did the trim work.  In fact, I did about 90% of the work myself.
> 
> College shouldn't be free because it can't be.
> 
> I think other people matter.  However, I think other people should do for themselves what they should be doing for themselves and that include paying for their own college education.  It doesn't matter if you don't benefit from it directly or not.  If you support freeloaders, you are one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, college "is be" free in some other developed countries.  So don't tell me that it can't be here.  And if you think this thread is bad, check out the new one I wrote called "PAY students to go to college."  I can't wait to hear what you think about that.  Next, I take it you're a contractor.  Nice work, if you can find it.  Or is it that you are just somebody with more money than most people with a lot of free time on your hands.  But don't answer that.  I don't really care.  Next, why would you call anybody who went to college for free a "freeloader."  From what I hear, college isn't easy.  And would the work that they would be doing in their field once they graduated be "freeloading" too?  Or is it something that would "indirectly" benifit society on a whole.
Click to expand...


College can't be free anywhere.  

I called people like you that support forcing taxpayers doing for a kid what the kid's own parents do freeloaders.  I call the parents who think those paying the taxes that would fund this because they're too sorry to do it themselves freeloaders.

Oh, the it will benefit society as a whole argument.  That one lost a long time ago.  Can you guarantee everyone provided college is going to finish?  If they don't finish and provide the benefit to society you claim they will, should they be required to pay back the money wasted on them?


----------



## Unkotare

krypto said:


> ...
> 
> First, college "is be" free in some other developed countries.  ....





No, it's not.


----------



## krypto

Conservative65 said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not stepping back from anything you moron.  If it doesn't cost anything for the student to go to school, that makes it free.  Next, there are many in this country who live from paycheck to paycheck.  According to some websites, there are around 100 million unemployed Americans.  Though as far as I can figure, there are around 27 million unemployed Americans that are of a working age.  There is almost an equal number of people who are underemployed.  Many working people also have to get food stamps to get by.  I even heard of a commercial pilot who had to do so.
> 
> On top of that, our whole society is structured around the automobile.  Which car companies made come about.  But paying for and maintaing a car is expensive.  Along with many other things, that keeps most people poor.  If you were to look around, you would see that our middle class is declining.  It is simply cheaper to send jobs overseas.  But you don't owe our society a fucking thing.  For slimy worms like you, to keep selling Americans out to the lowest bidder is the way to go.  Should I just tell you to fuck off?  Or to fuck off and die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the end, despite your whining and crying about what others should provide to you, the result is that I have what I've earned and the only way you'll ever have is for those of us earned it to give it to you.  How does it feel knowing you're a leech and will never be anything but a leech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the leech.  You couldn't even survive if it wasn't for people like me who did the labor for you.  Did you build your house yourself?  Did you do the plumbing and electrical work yourself?  Did you crush the stones that made the roads you drive on?  Did you kill the cow that the hambuger you eat is made from?  Did you make the parts that your car is made of?  Did you plant the fields that grew the plants you eat?  Etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Also, did you read the title of this thread?  I said that college should be free.  To the students that is.  I didn't write it so I could go to college for free.  So it isn't about me or me supposedly "freeloading."  But unlike you, I think that other people matter.  That is, the White ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I did build my house myself including doing the plumbing, electrical, HVAC, framing, drywall, insulation, most of the flooring, installed the cabinets, installed the tile, granite, and hardwoods, painted, did the trim work.  In fact, I did about 90% of the work myself.
> 
> College shouldn't be free because it can't be.
> 
> I think other people matter.  However, I think other people should do for themselves what they should be doing for themselves and that include paying for their own college education.  It doesn't matter if you don't benefit from it directly or not.  If you support freeloaders, you are one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, college "is be" free in some other developed countries.  So don't tell me that it can't be here.  And if you think this thread is bad, check out the new one I wrote called "PAY students to go to college."  I can't wait to hear what you think about that.  Next, I take it you're a contractor.  Nice work, if you can find it.  Or is it that you are just somebody with more money than most people with a lot of free time on your hands.  But don't answer that.  I don't really care.  Next, why would you call anybody who went to college for free a "freeloader."  From what I hear, college isn't easy.  And would the work that they would be doing in their field once they graduated be "freeloading" too?  Or is it something that would "indirectly" benifit society on a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> College can't be free anywhere.
> 
> I called people like you that support forcing taxpayers doing for a kid what the kid's own parents do freeloaders.  I call the parents who think those paying the taxes that would fund this because they're too sorry to do it themselves freeloaders.
> 
> Oh, the it will benefit society as a whole argument.  That one lost a long time ago.  Can you guarantee everyone provided college is going to finish?  If they don't finish and provide the benefit to society you claim they will, should they be required to pay back the money wasted on them?
Click to expand...


  Oh, I see.  Then by your logic, we should just go back to the middle ages.  Where if you couldn't afford ANY schooling, you didn't get it.  So according to you, we should stop funding any education.  And save the taxpayers a few bucks.  (I say sarcastically)  Good Plan!!!


----------



## Conservative65

krypto said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the end, despite your whining and crying about what others should provide to you, the result is that I have what I've earned and the only way you'll ever have is for those of us earned it to give it to you.  How does it feel knowing you're a leech and will never be anything but a leech?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the leech.  You couldn't even survive if it wasn't for people like me who did the labor for you.  Did you build your house yourself?  Did you do the plumbing and electrical work yourself?  Did you crush the stones that made the roads you drive on?  Did you kill the cow that the hambuger you eat is made from?  Did you make the parts that your car is made of?  Did you plant the fields that grew the plants you eat?  Etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Also, did you read the title of this thread?  I said that college should be free.  To the students that is.  I didn't write it so I could go to college for free.  So it isn't about me or me supposedly "freeloading."  But unlike you, I think that other people matter.  That is, the White ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I did build my house myself including doing the plumbing, electrical, HVAC, framing, drywall, insulation, most of the flooring, installed the cabinets, installed the tile, granite, and hardwoods, painted, did the trim work.  In fact, I did about 90% of the work myself.
> 
> College shouldn't be free because it can't be.
> 
> I think other people matter.  However, I think other people should do for themselves what they should be doing for themselves and that include paying for their own college education.  It doesn't matter if you don't benefit from it directly or not.  If you support freeloaders, you are one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, college "is be" free in some other developed countries.  So don't tell me that it can't be here.  And if you think this thread is bad, check out the new one I wrote called "PAY students to go to college."  I can't wait to hear what you think about that.  Next, I take it you're a contractor.  Nice work, if you can find it.  Or is it that you are just somebody with more money than most people with a lot of free time on your hands.  But don't answer that.  I don't really care.  Next, why would you call anybody who went to college for free a "freeloader."  From what I hear, college isn't easy.  And would the work that they would be doing in their field once they graduated be "freeloading" too?  Or is it something that would "indirectly" benifit society on a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> College can't be free anywhere.
> 
> I called people like you that support forcing taxpayers doing for a kid what the kid's own parents do freeloaders.  I call the parents who think those paying the taxes that would fund this because they're too sorry to do it themselves freeloaders.
> 
> Oh, the it will benefit society as a whole argument.  That one lost a long time ago.  Can you guarantee everyone provided college is going to finish?  If they don't finish and provide the benefit to society you claim they will, should they be required to pay back the money wasted on them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I see.  Then by your logic, we should just go back to the middle ages.  Where if you couldn't afford ANY schooling, you didn't get it.  So according to you, we should stop funding any education.  And save the taxpayers a few bucks.  (I say sarcastically)  Good Plan!!!
Click to expand...


Oh, I see.  You support some freeloader being handed money to go to college yet not having any accountability for that money.  Give it to him/her but it doesn't matter whether or not the result you say then investment if for ever happen.  In other words, you don't care if the benefit you say will happen actually occur just that some freeloader is handed another person's money.


----------



## krypto

Conservative65 said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the leech.  You couldn't even survive if it wasn't for people like me who did the labor for you.  Did you build your house yourself?  Did you do the plumbing and electrical work yourself?  Did you crush the stones that made the roads you drive on?  Did you kill the cow that the hambuger you eat is made from?  Did you make the parts that your car is made of?  Did you plant the fields that grew the plants you eat?  Etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Also, did you read the title of this thread?  I said that college should be free.  To the students that is.  I didn't write it so I could go to college for free.  So it isn't about me or me supposedly "freeloading."  But unlike you, I think that other people matter.  That is, the White ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I did build my house myself including doing the plumbing, electrical, HVAC, framing, drywall, insulation, most of the flooring, installed the cabinets, installed the tile, granite, and hardwoods, painted, did the trim work.  In fact, I did about 90% of the work myself.
> 
> College shouldn't be free because it can't be.
> 
> I think other people matter.  However, I think other people should do for themselves what they should be doing for themselves and that include paying for their own college education.  It doesn't matter if you don't benefit from it directly or not.  If you support freeloaders, you are one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, college "is be" free in some other developed countries.  So don't tell me that it can't be here.  And if you think this thread is bad, check out the new one I wrote called "PAY students to go to college."  I can't wait to hear what you think about that.  Next, I take it you're a contractor.  Nice work, if you can find it.  Or is it that you are just somebody with more money than most people with a lot of free time on your hands.  But don't answer that.  I don't really care.  Next, why would you call anybody who went to college for free a "freeloader."  From what I hear, college isn't easy.  And would the work that they would be doing in their field once they graduated be "freeloading" too?  Or is it something that would "indirectly" benifit society on a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> College can't be free anywhere.
> 
> I called people like you that support forcing taxpayers doing for a kid what the kid's own parents do freeloaders.  I call the parents who think those paying the taxes that would fund this because they're too sorry to do it themselves freeloaders.
> 
> Oh, the it will benefit society as a whole argument.  That one lost a long time ago.  Can you guarantee everyone provided college is going to finish?  If they don't finish and provide the benefit to society you claim they will, should they be required to pay back the money wasted on them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I see.  Then by your logic, we should just go back to the middle ages.  Where if you couldn't afford ANY schooling, you didn't get it.  So according to you, we should stop funding any education.  And save the taxpayers a few bucks.  (I say sarcastically)  Good Plan!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I see.  You support some freeloader being handed money to go to college yet not having any accountability for that money.  Give it to him/her but it doesn't matter whether or not the result you say then investment if for ever happen.  In other words, you don't care if the benefit you say will happen actually occur just that some freeloader is handed another person's money.
Click to expand...


  From what I hear, there IS accountability in college.  It's called your grades.  If you aren't performing up to snuff in college, you will be held accountable by being kicked out.  On the other hand, when people actually pay money to colleges or universities for an education, do you think there might be a little incentive on their part to look the other way if the student's grades aren't doing well?  You know.  So they can keep getting money from the students?


----------



## Conservative65

krypto said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I did build my house myself including doing the plumbing, electrical, HVAC, framing, drywall, insulation, most of the flooring, installed the cabinets, installed the tile, granite, and hardwoods, painted, did the trim work.  In fact, I did about 90% of the work myself.
> 
> College shouldn't be free because it can't be.
> 
> I think other people matter.  However, I think other people should do for themselves what they should be doing for themselves and that include paying for their own college education.  It doesn't matter if you don't benefit from it directly or not.  If you support freeloaders, you are one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, college "is be" free in some other developed countries.  So don't tell me that it can't be here.  And if you think this thread is bad, check out the new one I wrote called "PAY students to go to college."  I can't wait to hear what you think about that.  Next, I take it you're a contractor.  Nice work, if you can find it.  Or is it that you are just somebody with more money than most people with a lot of free time on your hands.  But don't answer that.  I don't really care.  Next, why would you call anybody who went to college for free a "freeloader."  From what I hear, college isn't easy.  And would the work that they would be doing in their field once they graduated be "freeloading" too?  Or is it something that would "indirectly" benifit society on a whole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> College can't be free anywhere.
> 
> I called people like you that support forcing taxpayers doing for a kid what the kid's own parents do freeloaders.  I call the parents who think those paying the taxes that would fund this because they're too sorry to do it themselves freeloaders.
> 
> Oh, the it will benefit society as a whole argument.  That one lost a long time ago.  Can you guarantee everyone provided college is going to finish?  If they don't finish and provide the benefit to society you claim they will, should they be required to pay back the money wasted on them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I see.  Then by your logic, we should just go back to the middle ages.  Where if you couldn't afford ANY schooling, you didn't get it.  So according to you, we should stop funding any education.  And save the taxpayers a few bucks.  (I say sarcastically)  Good Plan!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I see.  You support some freeloader being handed money to go to college yet not having any accountability for that money.  Give it to him/her but it doesn't matter whether or not the result you say then investment if for ever happen.  In other words, you don't care if the benefit you say will happen actually occur just that some freeloader is handed another person's money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I hear, there IS accountability in college.  It's called your grades.  If you aren't performing up to snuff in college, you will be held accountable by being kicked out.  On the other hand, when people actually pay money to colleges or universities for an education, do you think there might be a little incentive on their part to look the other way if the student's grades aren't doing well?  You know.  So they can keep getting money from the students?
Click to expand...


And when those for whom you would have taxpayers provide funding for college don't live up to that accountability and provide the benefit for the "investment" you would have us forced to give them, do they have to pay back the money?  

If someone you would have handed the money of others to them has no accountability if they don't succeed and graduate, why would they care whether or not they finish?    No cost to them. You'll simply support them being handed something else because they don't have the ability to do it for themselves.


----------



## Markle

Divine.Wind said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem workers are having are due, as you know, to the destruction waged by the labor unions.
> 
> Please list the industries (government is NOT an industry) which have grown because of unions.
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed and unions are workers seeking safe working conditions, fair wages and benefits.  As such, industry growth is a tangent concern.
> 
> Please list the industries that put employees ahead of profits.  Many claim their employees are "family" but none really put blood before water.
Click to expand...


I'm still waiting for the list of INDUSTRIES which have grown and prospered due to unions.

As you know, the vast amount of companies realizes that being fair with their employee's results in good labor relations which result in a stronger bottom line.  That also explains the collapse of unions.


----------



## Markle

krypto said:


> *I just had to say that you must be high!  Unions gave people better wages and shorter work days.  They also gave people safer working conditions and a five day work week.  Another thing they did, for the most part, was put an end to child labor.*  Also, when Ross Perot was running against Bill Clinton, he basically said that if Clinton had his way, Americans were going to hear a huge sucking sound as jobs left America.  Which is EXACTLY what happened.  That is like union busting on steroids.  There aren't many, if any, businesses with union labor that can grow under those circumstances.



Remind me please, what century did that happen?


----------



## Markle

krypto said:


> Would you care, so to speek, put your money where your mouth is?  I ran across a thread around here called, "What Is A "species."  If you want to refute that different "races" of human are in fact different "species" of human, look up that thread and post a reply in it.  If you dare.  After doing so, tell me you did so.  I will take up the debate.



Race refers to things other than color.  For instance, a black from Africa, America, and Jamaica may all be the identical color but are different races.  They have different cultures.  That also explains why in Section 8 of the 1968 Fair Housing Act, the original four protected, named classes were race, color, creed, or national origin.  In 1972 sex was added as a protected class and in 1988 familial status and handicap were added.


----------



## Markle

Matthew said:


> Just like k through 1 is a investment in our country...Well, granting tax payer paid education in some subjects would also.



IN your opinion....


----------



## Markle

PoliticalChic said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a picture of a typical example of "_homo aryanus_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good photo of home schooled children in the south that had parents that were brother and sister!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that home schooled children out-perform government schooled children in every metric?
> 
> Did you know that, MoronMatthew?
Click to expand...


Now, now, you know you shouldn't confuse Progressives with things such as the TRUTH AND FACTS.  Confronted with such things, Progressives get dizzy, they stagger around with a confused look on their face and could simply fall down and assume a fetal position.  That could result in injury which would even further tax the failed Obamacare system.  In the future, kindly keep that in mind to prevent injury to our Progressive good friends.


----------



## Markle

krypto said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> To make it fair, lots of people have already been to college, so lets drop tolls and make all roads free and lets toss ramp fees for boat ramp too,
> Makes as much sense as making college free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people have been to college.  That isn't the point.  The point is that to help improve our society in general, college should be free.  Just as it is in some of the other developed countries.  It's disgusting that our country would make it that people have to go deep into debt to get a college education.  Especially when a college education is no guarantee of finding a job.  Unless you decide to become something that there is an actual demand for.  Like a doctor.  Also, toll roads do suck.  They should be free too.  Like most other roads are.
Click to expand...


----------



## Markle

krypto said:


> I didn't flunk out.  I left.  So the money society spent to brainwash me there was wasted.



Six of one, half a dozen of another.  You made a bad decision.  No one's responsibility but your own.


----------



## Markle

krypto said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't get very far into your bullshit before I had to stop reading.  I hope you just like to be argumentative.  Because nobody can be that stupid.  I never said anywhere that highschool was free.  It's just that as a student, "I" wasn't charged anything for it.  What it cost society in general is besides the point.  Besides, our whole monitary system is just a sham.  A pyramid scheme at best.  Also, those in the private sector with the ability to do so can basically print money.
> 
> You want to bitch and moan about what it would cost to provide students with a free college education.  But you have no idea how stupid you are.  Congress is bitching and moaning about coming up with 2 billion dollars to find the fight against the Zika virus.  But each year we LOSE anywhere from 300 billion to over 700 billion dollars with our trade deficit with China alone.  Each year we send about 65 billion more to Mexico than we receive.  Each year we HAVE to pay 420 billion dollars just on the interest of our national debt.  Etc. etc. etc. etc.etc!  Nobody gives half of a cold turd about any of that.  It's time you woke up and smelled the coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious, how do I go about printing my own money?
> 
> How do we "LOSE" from a trade deficit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Markle

krypto said:


> First, college "is be" free in some other developed countries.  So don't tell me that it can't be here.  And if you think this thread is bad, check out the new one I wrote called "PAY students to go to college."  I can't wait to hear what you think about that.  Next, I take it you're a contractor.  Nice work, if you can find it.  Or is it that you are just somebody with more money than most people with a lot of free time on your hands.  But don't answer that.  I don't really care.  Next, why would you call anybody who went to college for free a "freeloader."  From what I hear, college isn't easy.  And would the work that they would be doing in their field once they graduated be "freeloading" too?  Or is it something that would "indirectly" benifit society on a whole.



Why do so many people come to the United States to go to college if they can get it "free" at home?


----------



## krypto

Markle said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I just had to say that you must be high!  Unions gave people better wages and shorter work days.  They also gave people safer working conditions and a five day work week.  Another thing they did, for the most part, was put an end to child labor.*  Also, when Ross Perot was running against Bill Clinton, he basically said that if Clinton had his way, Americans were going to hear a huge sucking sound as jobs left America.  Which is EXACTLY what happened.  That is like union busting on steroids.  There aren't many, if any, businesses with union labor that can grow under those circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remind me please, what century did that happen?
Click to expand...


  The same century that they started to be reversed.


----------



## krypto

Markle said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would you care, so to speek, put your money where your mouth is?  I ran across a thread around here called, "What Is A "species."  If you want to refute that different "races" of human are in fact different "species" of human, look up that thread and post a reply in it.  If you dare.  After doing so, tell me you did so.  I will take up the debate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Race refers to things other than color.  For instance, a black from Africa, America, and Jamaica may all be the identical color but are different races.  They have different cultures.  That also explains why in Section 8 of the 1968 Fair Housing Act, the original four protected, named classes were race, color, creed, or national origin.  In 1972 sex was added as a protected class and in 1988 familial status and handicap were added.
Click to expand...


  Don't tell me your brainwashed bullshit.  Read "What is a "species."


----------



## krypto

Markle said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't flunk out.  I left.  So the money society spent to brainwash me there was wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Six of one, half a dozen of another.  You made a bad decision.  No one's responsibility but your own.
Click to expand...


  It was the best decision I ever made.  Except for in one instance.  For example, I have heard (probably wrongly) that if you were a member of the Nazi party in Nazi Germany, things came more easily for you.  And if you were a member of the communist party in Russia, things came a little easier for you.  A highschool diploma is the same sort of deal.  It is meaningless.  But it tells employers that you are willing to eat shit and like it.  It's too bad so many employers like asskissers so much.


----------



## krypto

Markle said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, college "is be" free in some other developed countries.  So don't tell me that it can't be here.  And if you think this thread is bad, check out the new one I wrote called "PAY students to go to college."  I can't wait to hear what you think about that.  Next, I take it you're a contractor.  Nice work, if you can find it.  Or is it that you are just somebody with more money than most people with a lot of free time on your hands.  But don't answer that.  I don't really care.  Next, why would you call anybody who went to college for free a "freeloader."  From what I hear, college isn't easy.  And would the work that they would be doing in their field once they graduated be "freeloading" too?  Or is it something that would "indirectly" benifit society on a whole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do so many people come to the United States to go to college if they can get it "free" at home?
Click to expand...


  Maybe adventure.  Or maybe it's because they liked TV shows like Star Trek or Daniel Boon.  Or maybe in countries where college is free, they still have rich people.  And sending their children to the U.S. for college is a flashy way to show off their wealth.


----------



## Markle

krypto said:


> The same century that they started to be reversed.



So while they were helpful 100 years ago, then like a toxic parasite they killed the host.

How is that a good thing?


----------



## Divine Wind

Markle said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem workers are having are due, as you know, to the destruction waged by the labor unions.
> 
> Please list the industries (government is NOT an industry) which have grown because of unions.
> 
> 
> 
> Disagreed and unions are workers seeking safe working conditions, fair wages and benefits.  As such, industry growth is a tangent concern.
> 
> Please list the industries that put employees ahead of profits.  Many claim their employees are "family" but none really put blood before water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for the list of INDUSTRIES which have grown and prospered due to unions.
> 
> As you know, the vast amount of companies realizes that being fair with their employee's results in good labor relations which result in a stronger bottom line.  That also explains the collapse of unions.
Click to expand...

Asked and answered: None.

I'm still waiting for the list the industries that put employees ahead of profits.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Markle said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a picture of a typical example of "_homo aryanus_"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good photo of home schooled children in the south that had parents that were brother and sister!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that home schooled children out-perform government schooled children in every metric?
> 
> Did you know that, MoronMatthew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now, now, you know you shouldn't confuse Progressives with things such as the TRUTH AND FACTS.  Confronted with such things, Progressives get dizzy, they stagger around with a confused look on their face and could simply fall down and assume a fetal position.  That could result in injury which would even further tax the failed Obamacare system.  In the future, kindly keep that in mind to prevent injury to our Progressive good friends.
Click to expand...



I live in constant fear that the fog of confusion be so great in Liberals/Progressives that they might wander off of tall buildings.

I always carry a parasol for that eventuality.


----------



## Markle

Divine.Wind said:


> Asked and answered: None.
> 
> I'm still waiting for the list the industries that put employees ahead of profits.



Good to see that you fully agree Unions have been nothing but detrimental to the industries, employees, and Americans.

Obviously, you have never owned a small business or known someone who does.  Millions of small business owners frequently go without pay to be sure their employees are paid.  That most assuredly proves the business puts employees before profits.

You really are pitiful.  You can find a few bad apples and instantly you paint the entire US economy because it fills your failed agenda.


----------



## Divine Wind

Markle said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asked and answered: None.
> 
> I'm still waiting for the list the industries that put employees ahead of profits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see that you fully agree Unions have been nothing but detrimental to the industries, employees, and Americans...
Click to expand...

Wow.  Are you really so desperate and hateful of American's right to assembly that you have to put words in other people's mouths?


----------



## Markle

Divine.Wind said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see that you fully agree Unions have been nothing but detrimental to the industries, employees, and Americans...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  Are you really so desperate and hateful of American's right to assembly that you have to put words in other people's mouths?
Click to expand...


Seems to me that you are the one who is incapable of producing a single industry which has benefited from unionization in the past 50 years.


----------



## Divine Wind

Markle said:


> Seems to me that you are the one who is incapable of producing a single industry which has benefited from unionization in the past 50 years.


Again, unions are for the workers, not the owners of the "industry".  You are free to hate American workers and their right of assembly, but I continue to disagree within the limits as previously mentioned.


----------



## blastoff

krypto said:


> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.


I couldn't afford college either.  Until I got several jobs and worked my ass off doing them and working at my education at the same time.  

Free college?  Fine...move to fuckin' France or elsewhere.


----------



## Slyhunter

blastoff said:


> krypto said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are other countrues where college is free.  France for one.  I suppose they think that having highly educated people is good for their society in general.  I might have even stayed in school if I thought there was a snowball's chance in hell of my ever being able to afford college.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't afford college either.  Until I got several jobs and worked my ass off doing them and working at my education at the same time.
> 
> Free college?  Fine...move to fuckin' France or elsewhere.
Click to expand...

I worked 100+ hours a week to pay for college. Got kicked out for falling asleep in class.


----------

